# [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation "German Space Engineering"



## Robonator (27. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* „Moin Moin“ und „Herzlich Wilkommen“ an alle Sternenbürger des PCGH-Forums,*

zu Beginn des Jahres 2014 eröffnete Cloud Imperium Games Spielern die Möglichkeit, auf der RSI-Seite Organisationen zu gründen. Es dauerte nicht lange, bis auch wir von dieser Möglichkeit Gebrauch machten. 
Aber der Reihe nach: 
Bereits im Herbst 2012, mit Beginn der Kickstarter-Kampagne, widmete sich Thilo Bayer (Chefredakteur der PCGH) intensiv dem Thema Star Citizen. 
Alle Hoffnungen einer Organisationsgründung ruhten nun auf den Schultern des Unterstützer der ersten Stunde. Doch das Leben eines Chefredakteurs bringt vieles mit sich – Zeit gehört bekanntermaßen nicht dazu. 
Robonator trat mit Thilo in Kontakt, holte sich den offiziellen Segen und gründete kurz darauf eine PCGH-Organisation im Star Citizen Universum.

Nach einigen Umfragen und einem Namenswechsel zählt unsere Star Citizen-Organisation mit dem Namen *"German Space Engineering"*  nun 100 Mitglieder. (Stand Oktober 2016).

Und wir suchen auch weiterhin engagierte Spieler, die sich unserer Weltraum-Werkstatt anschließen möchten. Immerhin dreht sich bei uns alles um Schiffe, Waffen, Antriebe und dem Tuning einzelner Module! Wenn du neugierig geworden bist und mehr erfahren möchtest, dann schau bei uns vorbei:  *GSE*


Seit dem 01.02.2015 ist die GSE außerdem Mitglied der *Horizon-Alliance!
*Wir bitten alle vollwertigen Member der GSE sich bei der Alliance sichtbar zu bewerben. 



Website: German-Space-Engineering.de

Ankündigung der Website


Spoiler






> lol2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ein freudiges Hallo! alle Sternenbürger, GSE-Mitglieder und solche, die es noch werden wollen!
> ...






Steamgruppe: steamcommunity.com/groups/G5E



Falls es Fragen gibt, schreibt uns einfach an!

Grüße Robonator und pyro


----------



## pcfreak12 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Fänd ich gut

Organization
Casual-Regular
Roleplay Nein
Engineering

MfG


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Ich nehme an ich darf dich dann auch in die Liste eintragen? 
Ich bräuchte dann aber auch noch mal eine Stimme für die Sekundäre Aktivität.


----------



## keinnick (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Ich wäre dabei 

Organization
Casual/Regular
Roleplay: Nein


Primary:

- Bounty Hunting
- Freelancing

Secondary:

- Smuggling
- Piracy

(ich kann mich irgendwie nicht entscheiden wie man sieht aber das wird sich wohl zeigen wenn das Game auf Sendung ist)


----------



## pcfreak12 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Natürlich darfste mich eintragen
Sekundär:
Ressources

find ich immer noch gut

MfG


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*



> (ich kann mich nicht entscheiden aber das wird sich zeigen wenn das Game auf Sendung ist)



Gut ich hau dann einfach erstmal beide rein. Kann man ja hinterher noch ändern


----------



## Laudian (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Unter der Voraussetzung dass man später mehreren Orgas beitreten kann bin ich auch dabei.

Organization
Regular
Roleplay Nein
Primär: Social (Das wäre für mich wie gesagt nur eine Zweitorga um ein bisschen Kontakt mit den Leuten zu haben)
Sekundär: Engineering (Sind wir nicht alle Hardwarefreaks ?)


----------



## jumpel (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*



Robonator schrieb:


> [...]
> da man nur einer Organisation zur Zeit beitreten darf
> [...]


 
Was? Schade, dann wirds "zur Zeit" bei mir auch leider nix mit PCGH, ich bin schon verheiratet. Dachte man könne mehr als einer Organisation joinen.


----------



## Caliosthro (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

"Hiieeer!" 
Wie bereits gesagt...als ZweitOrg, sobald die Option online geht.

Archetype:
Organization

Spieler:
Casual

Roleplay:
Nein

Handlungsfelder:
Primär: Engineering
Sekundär: Social


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Ich wäre auch mit von der Partie

Archetype:
 Organization 

Spieler:
Regular 

 Roleplay:
 Nein 

Primär:
 Engineering

Sek:
Freelancing


----------



## PadMoloy (27. Januar 2014)

Dabei 

Organization
Casual

Roleplay: Nein


Primary:

- Bounty Hunting

Secondary:

- Piracy


----------



## Paulzocktschonwieder (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

wäre dabei (hab aber noch nicht das spiel)

Organization (werde mit einzelnen zusammenarbeiten (handeln))
Roleplay: Nein

so ich habe ja noch kein schiff ... maximal 60€ ... welches "Paket" soll ich mir holen?
Ist die Avenger gut zum handeln?

Edit:
Main:
Trading
Sekundär:
Piracy (in ner gruppe ... man kann ja mehrere schiffe haben und den "ganzen tag" nur Handeln xD. Sollte man vlt absprechen z.bsp. immer freitags ab 18 uhr treffen sich alle und überfallen große transporte.)


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*



Paulzocktschonwieder schrieb:


> wäre dabei (hab aber noch nicht das spiel)
> 
> Organization (werde mit einzelnen zusammenarbeiten (handeln))
> Roleplay: Nein
> ...


 Dann eher die Aurora. Avenger und co sind nicht grade zum Handeln gedacht. Ich denke die Aurora oder die Freelancer würden da besser passen. Ansonsten kommen ja zum Release noch haufenweise Schiffe dazu. 

Ich nehme an für die anderen Dinge votest du nicht?


----------



## lol2k (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Hiiier! 

Archetype:
 - Organization 

Spieler:
- Regular 

 Roleplay:
 - Nein 

Primär:
 - Engineering

Sekundär:
- Bounty Hunting


----------



## silent-hunter000 (27. Januar 2014)

Auch dabei:


 Organization
Casual/Regular
Roleplay: Nein

Primary:

- Engineering

Secondary:

- Smuggling


----------



## Caliosthro (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*



Paulzocktschonwieder schrieb:


> wäre dabei (hab aber noch nicht das spiel)
> 
> Organization (werde mit einzelnen zusammenarbeiten (handeln))
> Roleplay: Nein
> ...


 
Würde auch die Aurora empfehlen...
Andere "Händler" sind zu teuer.
Obwohl die Avenger mit 10t Fracht auch nicht verkehrt ist.
Und evtl. etwas kampffreudiger?!


----------



## teamrolf (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Hi, wäre auch dabei!

Archetype: Organization

Spieler: Regular

Roleplay: Nein

Primär: Trading
Sekundär: Engineering


----------



## nick9999 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Archetype:
Organization 

Spieler:
Regular 

Roleplay:
Nein 

Primär:
Engineering

Sek:
Weiß noch nicht kommt drauf an was mir am Ende Spaß macht 

Daher nenne ich jetzt mal einfach Social.


Vielleicht kann man die Organisation wie so eine Art Konzern aufbauen, der ein bisschen von allem macht


----------



## lol2k (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*



nick9999 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man die Organisation wie so eine Art Konzern aufbauen, der ein bisschen von allem macht



Sehe die PCGH Gruppe momentan auch eher als Dachverband für neue Spieler aus dem Forum. Je nach Schwerpunkt und Vernetzung könnte man sich untereinander ja weiter organisieren um gezielt Aufgaben nachzugehen, die nicht unserem Gruppenprofil entsprechen. 
Ich selbst plane auch noch eine zweite Karriere als Pirat - könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich das Wissen aus verschiedenen Bereichen später gut miteinander verknüpfen lässt. (Bspw. Trading <> Piracy/Smuggling oder Exploration <> Ressources/Trading)


----------



## z4x (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Archetype:
- Organization 

Spieler:
- Regular 

Roleplay:
- Nein 

Primär:
- Bounty Hunting

Sekundär:
- Engineering

vll "trade" ich auch noch ein bisschen ; 

Nur was soll dann eigentlich der Name werden? Ich weiß nicht aber ich fände einfach pcgh ein bisschen fantasie los für so ein mmo.....


----------



## Robonator (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*



z4x schrieb:


> Nur was soll dann eigentlich der Name werden? Ich weiß nicht aber ich fände einfach pcgh ein bisschen fantasie los für so ein mmo.....


 
Naja wie sollen wir denn sonst heißen? "Die fröhlichen Bastler" ? "Extreme Overclocker" ? "PC Games Citizens"  "Extreme Hardware Citizens" ? 
Macht Vorschläge!


----------



## Mattix (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Hey alle miteinander!

Rob mich kannst auch eintragen ich wär auch dabei 

Wählen würd ich:
Organisation - Engineering + Exploration oder Ressources oder Trading
Roleplay - is mir eigentlich egal
Regular

Freu mich schon aufs durchs All fliegen


----------



## lol2k (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Da es hier bislang noch keine Vorschläge bezüglich des Namens unserer Organisation gab, schlage ich "*Extreme*" vor.
Vielleicht sollte man die Schreibweise auf "Xtreme" oder dergleichen abändern, sollte der Name bereits belegt sein.


----------



## Robonator (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

So Leute wir brauchen Namen und so. 

Ich hab mir mit dem lol2k schon was überlegt und eine Idee wäre z.b. das unsere Organisation eine art Ship Service Station ist und wir bieten anderen Spielern Reperaturen, Aufrüstungen und Tuning/Overclocking an. 
Quasi eine industrielle Firma.
Allerdings fehlt eben ein passender, möglichst englischer Name für die Firma ^^ 
Ansonsten los, haut mehr Ideen raus. Scheinbar werdens ja nicht mehr Member deswegen müssen wir uns nun mal auf zumindest einen Namen einigen.


----------



## bleblo13 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Ich wäre auch noch dabei!

Organization
Regular
Roleplay: Nein
Primär: Engineering
Sekundär: Smuggling

So als Vorschlag für einen Namen: Intergalactic Space Crusaders (?)


----------



## lol2k (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Robo hat es ja bereits angesprochen - ohne Namen können wir den Gedanken einer Organisation einfach nicht umsetzen.
Wie sich der Auswertung entnehmen lässt, sind alle bisherigen Mitglieder der Meinung dass eine Organisation die beste Wahl ist - sie dient somit als eine Art Anlaufstelle für Neuankömmlinge und all diejenigen, die sich organisieren wollen.

Da viele User hier aber auch naturgemäß eine überdurchschnittliche Begeisterung für Hardware mitbringen (dies zeigt auch die Wahl des Schwerpunkts "Engineering"), würde ich Namen vorziehen, die etwas mit Werkstatt/Basteln/Hardware zu tun haben!

Beispiele: "Pimp my Ship" , "Tuning & Overclocking Shop" , "Dieters Bastelstube"
Lasst eurer Kreativität freien Lauf!

Wie seht ihr das? Andere Vorschläge? Lasst uns kommunizieren und aktiv(er) werden! 
Wir würden gern bis Mitte März Vorschläge sammeln um dann die Top 5 als Umfrage bis Ende März / Anfang April laufen zu lassen. Somit hätten wir bis zum Start des Dogfight Moduls schon etwas Konkretes stehen. 

Freuen uns über rege Teilnahme!


----------



## Robonator (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*



> So als Vorschlag für einen Namen: Intergalactic Space Crusaders (?)


Danke für den Vorschlag, aber ich denke es sollte etwas sein das auch zur Organisation passt. 
Bei dem Namen würde ich eher an etwas aus dem Bereich Security, Bounty Hunting denken 


Würde als Vorschlag auch noch sowas wie xTreme Tuning, Hardware Citizens oder so reinwerfen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

*ESA*
Engineering
Shipyard
Allianz/Agency

*ESP*
Engineering
Shipyard
Plant

*EPA*
Engineering
Plant
Agency/Allianz

*ESO*
Engineering
Shipyard
Organization

*EAX*
Engineer
Agency
Xtreme

*SEX ***
Ship(yard)/Space
Engineers/Engineering                                                            
Xtreme                                                                                

Hier ein paar Vorschläge, wobei der letzte wohl die Bekanntheit unser Organisation dermaßen steigert, dass uns jeder, selbst in den entlegensten Teil des Universums, kennt 

Neu:

*ISA*
Intergalactic
Shipyard
Agency/Association

*ISS/IS*
Intergalactic
Ship/Shipyard
Station/------------

*ISP*
Intergalactic
Shipyard
Plant

*ISE*
Intergalactic
Ship
Engineering

*ESS*
Engineer
Space/Star
Shipyard

Jetzt muss ich aber aufhören, sonst einigen wir uns nie auf einen Namen 

                                      entschärfte Variante:    *

ESX* 
Engineer/ing
Shipyard
Xtreme

Edit: Und? Hab ich gewonnen? **


----------



## Robonator (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

SEX, ESO und ISA finde ich bisher am besten  
 Agency passt eher weniger.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Dann machen wir aus Agency (zu sehr NSA behaftet nehme ich an?) Association


----------



## Robonator (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Nö, ich finde einfach das wir keine Agentur sind  
Association hört sich da schon besser an. Wer weiß, vielleicht werden wir uns später wirklich nen Namen machen können und dick Kohle einfahren


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Wie gesagt,*SEX* wird einschlagen wie eine Bombe. Dagegen war der Urknall ein Mäusehusten.


----------



## Robonator (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Nunja dann warten wir mal noch ein wenig ab ob nicht noch irgendwer anders was dazu zu sagen hat und danach müssen wir halt hoffen das das ganze Zeugs noch nicht vergeben ist


----------



## Lexx (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt,*SEX* wird einschlagen wie eine Bombe. Dagegen war der Urknall ein Mäusehusten.


 Nur gut, dass in Russ- oder Amiland keine Mäuse spielen.
Und die dortigen Members auch nicht sonderlich auf Sex abfahren 
(es sein denn, er ist.. "urknallig", vorausgesetzt die Nutten kommen
auch alle wieder aus Suchy retour).

Um nicht zu sagen: cheng shi hoa jiuan shao huang.
(Ihr werdet alle Staub atmen und Erde fressen.)

Auf gut Neu-Deutsch: Grüsst Gott, wenn ihr ihn seht.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Jetzt darf man nicht mal mehr eine Anspielung machen , welche nicht jeder sofort versteht 
Das mit den Urknall war eher so gemeint, dass uns das Kürzel schneller bekannt macht, halt...
Ach was versuch ich es überhaupt. Man sieht ja an deinen Posts zum Thema SC, dass du nur trollen willst

Den Witz des Kürzels nicht verstehen und darüber herziehen, aber ein solches Profilbild verwenden


----------



## Robonator (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Jetzt darf man nicht mal mehr eine Anspielung machen , welche nicht jeder sofort versteht
> Das mit den Urknall war eher so gemeint, dass uns das Kürzel schneller bekannt macht, halt...
> Ach was versuch ich es überhaupt. Man sieht ja an deinen Posts zum Thema SC, dass du nur trollen willst
> 
> Den Witz des Kürzels nicht verstehen und darüber herziehen, aber ein solches Profilbild verwenden


 
Nicht beachten. Das geht in fast jeden Thread so.



Btw ich würd bei den Namensvorschlägen von dir, anstelle "Ship" eher auf "Spaceship" gehen. Ist irgendwie passender  
Sowas wie "Intergalactic Spaceship Engineering / ISE"


----------



## lol2k (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Edit: Und? Hab ich gewonnen? **



Das ist die Motivation die wir brauchen! Immer her mit den Vorschlägen!


----------



## Hardwarelappen (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Intergalactic macht keinen Sinn, sofern Star Citizen nur in einer Galaxis spielt.

NRG X (gesprochen Energy X) für NRG-xtreme kp. Blub.

MfG


----------



## Caliosthro (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Mit Anspielung auf das Hobby der Mitglieder?!

*Name : Hardwarecommunity*
*SID: HWC*


----------



## z4x (13. Februar 2014)

Ich bin für SEX als kürzel (sofern es nicht schon vergeben ist) was aber vermutlich unsere seriösität bei Deutschen mit Spielern schrumpfen lässt ....

ISE fände ich auch gut aumen:


----------



## bleblo13 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Ich wäre eher für ISE, könnte mich aber auch mit SEX anfreunden.


----------



## Laudian (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Ich wäre für eine entschärfte SEX Variante 

SSEX - Spaceship Engineering Extreme


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*



Hardwarelappen schrieb:


> Intergalactic macht keinen Sinn, sofern Star Citizen nur in einer Galaxis spielt.


 

Dann nehmen wir das "Inter" einfach raus und haben bei den Kürzeln statt einem I ein G


----------



## Caliosthro (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Also wenn ihr Euch für SEX oder ähnliches entscheided, bin ich raus.
Meine Pubertät liegt weit hinter mir.


----------



## Robonator (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Ich bleib soweit bei GSE: Galactic Spaceship Engineering


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*



Caliosthro schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr Euch für SEX oder ähnliches entscheided, bin ich raus.
> Meine Pubertät liegt weit hinter mir.


 

Das war natürlich nicht ernst gemeint. Ich hatte halt ne Liste mit Englischen Wörtern und bin dann beim kombinieren darauf gestossen.
Bis auf das Kürzel finde ich den Namen gut gelungen (mit ein paar Verbesserungen)

Ich bin für *GSE*, *GSA* oder *SEA

SEA
*Space
Engineers
Association

Ich werde am Wochende noch ein paar Vorschläge posten und dann kann Robonator ne Umfrage starten


----------



## nick9999 (13. Februar 2014)

Da SEX wohl nicht von allem akzeptiert wird.  

Ist mein Vorschlag GEE

Galactic Engineering Extreme


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Was ist mit *PCGH*
*P*remium
*C*ore
*G*alactic
*H*ardwareupdater


----------



## Caliosthro (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*


*P*assionate
*C*ommunity for
*G*aming and
*H*ardware


----------



## Robonator (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Das ist richtig gut


----------



## lol2k (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

PUSH! Immer her mit weiteren Vorschlägen!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

RSIE
Robert Space Industries Extreme

GPCGE
German PC Gamer Extreme

alles mit 2 S sollten wir vermeiden selbst wenn es für Star Ship steht


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

*PCGH*

Premium
Cosmos
German(s)
Harbor


*GSE*

German
Ship/Space/Shipengineering
Engineering/Extreme


*EA* 

Engineer
Association/Allianz


*GS*

German
Shipyard/-engineering

*
GSI(E*)

German
Space/Ship
Industries
(Extreme)


So hier noch ein paar Vorschläge. Dann auf zur Abstimmung


----------



## silent-hunter000 (18. Februar 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Was ist mit PCGH
> Premium
> Core
> Galactic
> Hardwareupdater



Meiner Meinung nach bisher das beste.


----------



## Robonator (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Voten, Voten, Voten
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...frage-pcgh-starcitizen-organisationsname.html


----------



## Hombracho (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Ich bin auch dabei

Organization
Casual
Roleplay Nein
Primär: Exploration
Sekundär: Freelancing


----------



## Species0001 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Ich will auch! 

Corporation
Regular
Roleplay nein
Primär: Engineering
Sekundär: Freelancing


----------



## steinschock (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Ist an mir vorbei gelaufen 

 Corporation
 Regular
 No Roleplay
 Primär: BountyHunting, Exploration
 Secundär: Engeneering/ OC


----------



## OLLIWOOD65 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Ich auch

Corporation
Regular
No Roleplay
Primär: BountyHunting, Exploration
Secundär: Freelancing


----------



## Robonator (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

le push:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/star-citizen/321541-pcgh-organisation-finalrunde.html


----------



## guss (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Den Thread habe ich doch bisher glatt überlesen 

Archetype:
- Organization

Spieler:
- Regular

Roleplay:
- Nein

Primär:
- Engineering

Sekundär:
- Freelancing


----------



## EX-Buzz (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Wäre auch mit von der Partie:

Archetype:
- Organization

Spieler:
- Regular - Hardcore

Roleplay:
- Nein

Primär:
- Bounty Hunter


Sekundär:
-  Engineering


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*

Da man ja mehreren Firmen/Organisationen/Flotten beitreten kann.
Hier ein Clip von der Flotte der ich schon beigetreten bin und neben der zukünftigen PCGH Flotte wohl auch bleiben werde solange ich SC spiele.

Deutsche Space Cargo DSC https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNoEKiVRzDU#t=60

Edit: Text verändert


----------



## Caliosthro (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation?*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Da man ja mehreren Firmen/Organisationen/Flotten beitreten kann ich ein Viedeo von der Flotte in der ich im moment bin und neben der PCGH Flotte wohl auch bleibe.




Edit:
Jetzt hab ichs glaub ich...aber bisschen wie

Komm wir essen Opa.
Oder?


----------



## Robonator (5. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

*Leute es ist abgeschlossen! *
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/PCGH
Die Organisation ist gegründet! 
Was sind nun die nächsten Schritte? 
Ich bitte alle interessierten User eine Bewerbung mit ihrem PCGH Usernamen zur Organisation zu schicken. Ich werde dementsprechend die Rollen zuweisen. 

Außerdem benötigen wir noch Texte für History, Manifesto und Charter! 

Talentierte User bitte ich außerdem noch um Icons, Banner, Hintergrundbilder und Logos. Oder Alternativ um Lizenzfreies Material das ich dann nutzen und verarbeiten kann um diese Dinge zu erstellen. Ideen sind natürlich auch willkommen


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Beigetreten, obwohl ich nicht sorecht wusste, was ich bei "Your Application" reinschreiben sollte.
Hoffe Engineer trifft zu^^


----------



## Bumblebee (5. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Kann leider nicht joinen - zumindest vorläufig kann man offenbar bloss in einer Corp sein


----------



## nick9999 (5. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Beigetreten, obwohl ich nicht sorecht wusste, was ich bei "Your Application" reinschreiben sollte.
> Hoffe Engineer trifft zu^^


 
Ging mir ähnlich 

Ich warte einfach mal und schaue wenn das Spiel spielbar ist, was mir am meisten gefällt.


----------



## lol2k (5. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ein großes* "Danke"* an  alle User, die in den letzten Wochen an unseren Umfragen und  Abstimmungen teilgenommen und damit den Weg für eine spannende  Zeit im 
Universum - unter der _PCGH_ Flagge - geebnet haben. 
"Danke" auch an *Robonator*, der all unsere Ideen in die Praxis umgesetzt hat! (siehe: _https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/PCGH_)

Wir würden uns natürlich auch weiterhin über rege Beteiligung am [Sammelthread] Star Citizen freuen!

See you in the 'verse!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht joinen - zumindest vorläufig kann man offenbar bloss in einer Corp sein


 wenn das noch so ist dann kann ich auch nicht PCGH joinen


----------



## steinschock (6. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ist noch so, wird auch sicher erst nach dem DFM erweitert werden.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ist ja auch nicht weiter tragisch; momentan kann man in der Corp ja eh noch nicht viel machen

Wir sind ja hier miteinander im (regen) Kontakt


----------



## Robonator (6. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Yo, dann sind wir jetzt immerhin schonmal 7 Leute in der Orga! 
Und los! ich brauch ein paar kreative Köpf hier!


----------



## CmdCobra (6. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Hallo liebe PCGHler,

ich habe euch mal ne Anfrage gestellt. 

Wie schon dort geschrieben zockke ich eigentlich nur Abends und da so ein zwei Stündchen.
Der Community Monicker bzw. handle ist YenLoWang

der Commander


----------



## Caliosthro (6. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Wie ich bereits woanders schrub, steige ich ein, wenn Multi-Org aktiv ist. (Wo mein Namensvorschlag schließlich gewonnen hat )
Bin aktuell in meiner Stammgilde.

Was suchst du denn an Kreativität?
Das Erscheinungsbild unserer Org habe ich gemacht.
Also mit meinen bescheidenen Mitteln helfe ich gerne.
Aber sicher gibt es hier den einen oder anderen Photoshop-Guru, oder?

Thilo müsste vielleicht mal sagen inwieweit wir Logo und Zeugs der PCGH benutzen dürfen?!


----------



## Robonator (6. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Photoshop & co kann ich, ich bräuchte eben Material und eine Idee.  Und eben noch, wie in meinem Post erwähnt, Texte für History, Manifesto und Charter 

Btw wer von euch ist denn der Guss?


----------



## Arikus (6. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Robonator schrieb:


> Ich würde dann hier auch nochmal eine Liste mit Usern erstellen, die dann auch dabei wären. Alle die im Sammelthread bereits "Hiieeer!" geschrien haben, würde ich nun auch nochmal bitten sich hier zumelden


 
Ich fehle noch in der Liste 
Hast mich gestern aufgenommen.

Ingame: NewClearPower


----------



## Robonator (6. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Die Liste brauchen wir schon gar nicht mehr, da eh genug Leute beisammen gekommen sind um die Org. zu erstellen  

Wo bleibt eigentlich der Rest? Wir sind bisher nur 9 Leute in der Orga


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (6. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Wir haben halt Klasse statt Masse , obwohl sich das erst noch zeigen muss. 
Bevor ich an fremden Shuttles rumschraube, werde ich erst meine LTI voll auskosten


----------



## Robonator (6. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Naja ich sehs mal so. Wenn wir später wirklich aufs Engineering gehen, dann lässt sich damit sicherlich gut kohle machen. Wir machen ein wenig Werbung, tüfteln gute Preise aus und hauen den Kunden dann ihre Schiffe hoch. 
Ich denke das sich das Overclocking am meisten auszahlen wird. Man könnte nebenbei ja auch speziell Module verkaufen welche sich sehr gut Overclocken lassen. Später vielleicht auch ganze Schiffe die abgestimmt sind etc. Wenn man da dran bleibt dann können wir mit der Orga gut Knete verdienen. 
Ich hoffe das allerdings auch noch ein gutes System eingeführt wird, so das man dann aber auch sehen kann wer überhaupt etwas gemacht hat und dadurch Credits verdient. Naja aber sowas kann man auch später noch durchdenken. Ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit bis dahin


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (6. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Kann jmd mal ne sinnvolle Übersetzung von Charter, Manifesto, und History geben?
Ja ok, History ist halt die Geschichte der Ogarnisation also von Tag "0" bis "jetzt", bzw bedeutende Errungenschaften, aber mit Charter und Manifesto kann ich nichts anfangen.
Und aus den Google-Übersetzungen werd ich nicht schlau


----------



## Robonator (6. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Nunja Google sagt:


> Ein Manifest ist eine öffentliche Erklärung von Zielen und Absichten, oftmals politischer Natur. Als Begriff der Kunst- und Literaturgeschichte auch für ästhetische Programme seit 1900 verwendet.
> Quasi das was wir vorhaben. Da dürfte ja auch schon im Beschreibungstext stehen



Charter kann ich auch nicht ganz zuordnen. Die Erklärungen von dem Begriff machen irgendwie nicht wirklich sinn. Andererseits habe ich im Forum ein Beispiel gefunden:
http://www.code-genesis.com/forum/m...101636-cgg-manifesto-charter-for-star-citizen


----------



## Caliosthro (6. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Im Allgemeinen wird unter Manifest geschrieben was die Gruppe so an Absichten hat und unter Charter stehen i.d.R. die Regeln für Mitglieder und die Erklärungen zu Rängen und Rollen.
So verstehe ich zumindest die Begriffe und hab es auch oft schon gesehen und in unserer Org auch so gemacht.


----------



## Robonator (7. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Find das ziemlich nice von dir, das du mithilfst, auch wenn du deine eigene Orga am laufen hast 

Bezüglich der Grafiken hab ich mir nun auch überlegt das z.B. ein halb auseinander genommendes Schiff oder Triebwerk sich gut machen würde. Quasi in einer Werkstatt o.ä. 
Werd bei Deviantart & co mal rumschnüffeln was sich da so finden lässt und die Ersteller anfragen ob ich die Genehmigung bekomme die Grafiken zu verwenden 
Bezüglich History: Dort könnte man ja einfach reinschreiben wer wir sind und wie die Orga entstanden ist oder nicht? All zu lang würde der Text dann ja nicht werden. Da ich gesehen habe wie viel dort reinpasst, wäre Deutsch & Englisch ja doch locker möglich 

Edit: Ideen für Hintergrund und Banner stehen. Fehlt noch unser Logo und Icon. Zwei Schraubenschlüssel überkreuz und davor dann das Kürzel PCGH? 
Als Icon dann eben nur diese beiden Schraubenschlüssel überkreuz? Das Banner werde ich wohl aus Star Citizen Conceptart zusammenbasteln und den Org. Namen dann davor hauen. Eventuell darunter dann ein Slogan, aber welcher? "Engineering made in Germany"?
Bezüglich Hintergrund habe ich einige Artists angefragt die einige nette Bilder gemalt haben. z.B. von einem Hangar in dem gerade ein Schiff gebaut wird etc


----------



## guss (7. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Robonator schrieb:


> (...)Btw wer von euch ist denn der Guss?


Na ich  
Leider bin ich im Moment beruflich arg eingespannt und habe nicht so viel Zeit mich in Star Citizen reinzuhängen. Ausserdem muss ich gestehen, dass mir derzeit noch etwas der Enthusiasmus fehlt, wenn ich an den geplanten Releasetermin denke. Aber wenn ich was sehe, wo ich mich einbringen kann, schreie ich laut hier


----------



## Robonator (7. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



guss schrieb:


> Na ich
> Leider bin ich im Moment beruflich arg eingespannt und habe nicht so viel Zeit mich in Star Citizen reinzuhängen. Ausserdem muss ich gestehen, dass mir derzeit noch etwas der Enthusiasmus fehlt, wenn ich an den geplanten Releasetermin denke. Aber wenn ich was sehe, wo ich mich einbringen kann, schreie ich laut hier


 
Jo, hab dich hinterher auch wieder in der Liste entdeckt, habs aber vergessen zu editieren


----------



## lol2k (7. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Habe mal ein paar Bilder/Symbole aus dem Netz gefischt, die uns vielleicht als Inspiration dienen könnten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caliosthro (7. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Robonator schrieb:


> Find das ziemlich nice von dir, das du mithilfst, auch wenn du deine eigene Orga am laufen hast



Gerne...wie ich sagte bin ich dabei wenn Multiorg aktiv wird.
Von Schraubern lernen, heißt siegen lernen. 

@lol2k
Den Schlüssel in der Faust finde ich genial.
Wenn das mit dem "Olivenkranz" des SC-Logos abgestimmt wird, denke ich, dass das ziemlich gut aussehen würde.


----------



## guss (7. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Jup, der Schlüssel in der Faust passt super. Über die Zündkerze musste ich echt lachen. 

_Kirk: Scotty, wie lange brauchst du, um den Schaden zu reparieren?     
Scotty: 24 Stunden, Captain.      
Kirk: Scotty, schaffst du es in 12 Stunden?      
Scotty: Für sie mache ich es in 8 Stunden._ Ich muss nur schnell die Zündkerzen wechseln


----------



## Robonator (7. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Faust + Schraubenschlüssel ist super  
Den Kreis drumherum würde ich wohl rausnehmen und das ganze Ding noch etwas sauberer machen. 
Sollte noch etwas hinzugefügt werden für das Icon? Farbig machen oder B&W lassen? Ich denke ja so ein schlichtes Schwarz/Weiß würde gut passen. 
Das selbe dann auch als Icon? (Das Icon ist recht klein und wird bei den Membern im Profil angezeigt.)

Hab grad meine Zeichenübungen fertig und werd nu mit Photoshop mal an einem Banner herumbasteln. Dazu noch Ideen? 
Was ist nu wegen Slogan oder so?  Und wenn jemand so rein zufällig einen passenden Font bzw Buchstaben in Bilderform gefunden hat: Nur her damit


----------



## Caliosthro (7. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Stencil
FrankRuehl
Orbitron
Dayton

Die Fonts find ich ganz nett...nicht zu verspielt und nicht zu nüchtern.
Wir verwenden Abduction. Aber das sieht bei viel Text nicht wirklich nett aus.

Zum Logo.
Vor den farbigen Hintergründen passt Weiß eigentlich immer ganz gut.
Ansonsten irgendwas aus der Farbpalette der Hintergrundbilder.
Oder metallisch, wenn du das hin bekommst?!
Gebürstetes Alu oder so...

Als Sprüche vielleicht so was wie
"German quality since 2000-10-6."
"We tweak and tune for your satisfaction."
"Our tuning - your success."


----------



## guss (7. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Wie wäre es mit "Tuning, the better life insurance"


----------



## Robonator (7. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



> Oder metallisch, wenn du das hin bekommst?!
> Gebürstetes Alu oder so...


Dafür kann man sich ja Texturen besorgen. Allerdings müsste es dann ebne was helles sein, sonst sieht man das Logo nicht mehr  
Die Slogans hören sich gut an. Warum aber 2000?


----------



## Caliosthro (7. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



guss schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit "Tuning, the better life insurance"


 
Auch geil!



Robonator schrieb:


> Dafür kann man sich ja Texturen besorgen. Allerdings müsste es dann ebne was helles sein, sonst sieht man das Logo nicht mehr
> Die Slogans hören sich gut an. Warum aber 2000?


 
Na was war am 06.10.2000?


----------



## Robonator (7. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ja gut die Erstausgabe der PCGH. Seit wann ist aber dieses Forum hier online? 
Hab gleich übrigens schon die ersten Entwürfe für das Logo und eventuell auch für den Banner fertig. Ich und lol2k suchen nu nur noch eben einen geeigneten Font der zum Stil vom Logo passt


----------



## Caliosthro (7. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Robonator schrieb:


> Ja gut die Erstausgabe der PCGH. Seit wann ist aber dieses Forum hier online?


Kein Forum ohne Print. 

Zum Logo/Banner:
Dann zeig doch mal her..
Oder ladte es auf der Seite hoch.


----------



## Robonator (7. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Hier ein Beispiel:
http://abload.de/img/beispiel1i9dsw.png

Bei der Schriftart und Farbe des Banners bin ich mir nicht sicher. Leider ist mein Berater grade Einkaufen gegangen 

Anderes bsp. 
http://abload.de/img/beispiel27zend.png


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Das andere (2.) gefällt mir besser.

Wie genau soll es später laufen mit meinen Schiffen könnte ich mir vorstellen etwas von A nach B zu bringen oder begleitschutzt für die Transporter zu fliegen. 

mit meinen Schiffen: Super Hornet, Freelancer,M50, Avenger


----------



## Robonator (7. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Naja ich könnte mir vorstellen das die Hauptaufgabe der Org. eben das Engineering sein wird. Also das wir Schiffe und Module bauen, optimieren und updaten. Man könnte dann ja z.B. komplett fertig optimierte Schiffe verkaufen, die eben schon auf das Maximum übertaktet sind etc. Eventuell auch hochwertige Module etc. 
Wir werden dann sicherlich Transporter und Geleitschutz brauchen. Sekundär ist eben Freelancing und darunter stelle ich mir eben "Machen was immer man will" vor


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (8. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Wäre ebenfalls badei 

-Organization
-Regular
-Roleplay: Nein

Primary:
- Bounty Hunting
- Freelancing

Secondary:
-Engineering
- Piracy


----------



## Robonator (8. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Das Voting ist beendet  Daher nun bei der Org bewerben, wie erwähnt.


----------



## nick9999 (8. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich finde die graue Schrift besser und das Logo sieht schonmal sehr gut aus  Errinert mich irgendwie an red faction  

http://gamercrash.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/hammer-logo.jpg


----------



## Robonator (8. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ja stimmt, das fällt mir jetzt erst auf  

Die Schrift ist aber noch nicht final, wie man sieht hat unsere Page auch noch das Standard-Design da ich noch auf die Freigabe von einem Artist wegen dem Background warte. 
Ideen für die Schrift sind willkommen. Nicht nur Font sondern auch Design & co. 


Edit: Leutz was ist denn los? Wir sind mehr als 15 Leute in der Liste die mitmachen wollten, davon sind vielleicht bisher 6 oder so in der Org.


----------



## Robonator (19. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich Push hier mal. Wo bleiben die anderen Leute?


----------



## Caliosthro (20. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm?!


----------



## Robonator (20. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ja nee, ich find das aber schon merkwürdig das nichtmal die hälfte der Leute in der Liste da, bisher in der Org sind. 
Aber nungut, ich denke zum DF-Modul werden ein paar kommen 

Ich muss echt mal hier das Logo und die anderen Texte weitermachen.


----------



## keinnick (20. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich check das in Kürze und melde mich an. Bin gerade im Urlaub und nur sporadisch on.


----------



## lol2k (20. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Robonator schrieb:


> Ja nee, ich find das aber schon merkwürdig das *nichtmal die hälfte der Leute in der Liste da, bisher in der Org sind*.



Und das ist noch positiv formuliert! 

Teilnehmer 1. Abstimmung: 141 Personen
Teilnehmer 2. Abstimmung: 96 Personen 

Member PCGH Organisation: 15 Personen


----------



## Luchsderspieler (20. März 2014)

Jaja ich bin ja schon dabei obwohl ich erst hinterher drauf gekommen bin das es die Org gibt


----------



## lol2k (22. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Nachfolgend eine Sammlung bestätigter Fakten bezüglich Overclocking (Ships, Modules)
"The way overclocking works allows the player to set any level of  overclock he likes, at the (probably extreme) risk of burning out the  part. Each part has a randomly generated sweet spot where output is  maximized and wear and tear is minimized."​https://forums.robertsspaceindustries.com/discussion/comment/934042/#Comment_934042"the overclocking mechanic is very robust! You'll be able to  overclock your own weapons/modules with special equipment, or hire NPCs  to do it (with varying chances of success.)"​https://forums.robertsspaceindustries.com/discussion/comment/527003/#Comment_527003"As it stands we are starting out with only allowing overclocking of  the primary output statistic on an item (damage for weapons, shield  health for shield generators, thrust for thrusters etc) but will  probably play with overclocking on secondary attributes internally and  see what kind of results we get. If they are thematically interesting,  mechanically fun and don't break the game balance there is a chance that  we'll allow it!"​https://forums.robertsspaceindustries.com/discussion/comment/288343/#Comment_288343"We have a pretty extensive internal heating/cooling system worked  out, where all your ship upgrades will impact your heat output in  different ways... and if you want to build a stealthy ship you want to  get low output upgrades (that aren't as effective in other ways.) There  will be a variety of cooling systems that can take over upgrade slots as  well, and "overclocking" tech will cause it to create more heat. "​https://forums.robertsspaceindustries.com/discussion/comment/230861/#Comment_230861"There are a bunch of numbers under the hood, and durability is one  of them. Overclocking will most likely have an impact on the lifespan of  a part."​https://forums.robertsspaceindustries.com/discussion/comment/157382/#Comment_157382"Again, underclocking is not apart of the performance tuning  mechanic. Once we have more of this system running in game, along with  the numerous ship parts to play with, we can reevaluate if underclocking  is needed."​https://forums.robertsspaceindustries.com/discussion/comment/156333/#Comment_156333Q: "Can you overclock your power core and run it above the red line  to increase power to the thrusters and or energy based weapon systems,  or even to feed more power to your shields, at the risk of damaging, or  destroying, the power plant or reliant components?"


A: "You can overclock different components - important thing is be  careful - you can burn them out and destroy them, or may run with a lot  of extra heat and be easier to spot."
Wingman's Hangar ep048 . December 6, 2013 - YouTube"buying equipment, upgrading equipment, going to specialty places  that make it 10% better or 20% better [...] is our version of leveling  up."​Wingman's Hangar ep054 . January 24, 2014 - YouTube



Quelle


----------



## JackBauer006 (24. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Soo, meine Bewerbung ist raus, jetzt müsst ihr mich nur noch annehmen

Auf jeden Fall schaut das was man schon sieht sehr vielversprechend aus!

Habt Ihr gut gemacht!

PS: bei SC habe ich den Nic Rhea Moore


----------



## Robonator (24. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Danke für die Blumen.
Aber es ist noch nicht fertig. Banner fehlt noch, Texte für Charter und Manifest ebenso


----------



## lol2k (25. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Die aktuelle "10 for the Chairman" Folge enthält zwei interessante Fragen bezüglich Organisationen, daher verlinke ich mal:

_1. [__Organizations / Star Ma_p]
*
Q:* "Regarding Star Maps: Will Organizations be able to apply their own markers & notations on the Star Map? 
    (So that all or selected members of the Organization can share information. Such as resources, nodes held by allies/enemies, troop movements etc.)"
*
A: (ab Min. 11:56)* 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIkeFs5xubw#t=11m56s



_2. [Multiple Organizations Membership]
_*
Q:* "Can you share any of the plans for 'Orgs 2.0'?
     (As an Org leader, I have concerns about how multiple Org membership will work, and how i can manage my people"

*A:* *(ab Min. 13:55)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIkeFs5xubw#t=13m55s



Edit: Obwohl ich eine Verlinkung auf die entsprechende Stelle im Video hinter den Link gesetzt habe, beginnen die Videos bei Min. 00:00. Keine Ahnung was da nun schief gelaufen ist. Sorry!


----------



## steinschock (25. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Guard Frequency » Guard Frequency Episode 015 | Double Dev Feature! John Erskine and Rob Irving of Cloud Imperium Games
Die Jungs haben ein Podcast mit Interviews von CIG letzte Woche mit Wingman diesmal mit John Erskin und Rob Erwing.
John erzählt ein bisschen was über die nächsten Updates und Ziele der Org-organisation ab ca 33min.

Als nächstes kommt das man in mehreren Orgs sein kann.


----------



## lol2k (1. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Dank dem Erreichen des 41 Mio $ Stretchgoals kommt es erneut zu einer Abstimmung!
Im Hinblick auf unsere Organisation konnte ich mir es nicht nehmen lassen, "Engine tuning kit" zu wählen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (1. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Schade das der Hangar gewinnen wird


----------



## Robonator (2. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Tach ich und lol2k haben noch ein bischen am Logo gebastelt und haben hier nun ein paar "prototypen"
Was ist denn eure Meinung dazu? Welches davon würde euch am ehesten gefallen? 
http://abload.de/img/sc_logo_test175x1752tu72.png
http://abload.de/img/sc_logo_test2175x175fpu5g.png
http://abload.de/img/sc_logo_transparent_oxwuw1.png
http://abload.de/img/sc_logo_transparentleg9uaj.png


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (2. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Das erste (...u72.png)


----------



## nick9999 (2. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Mir gefällt das 3. (...oxwuw1.png) am besten an zweiter Stelle dann das 1. 

Tolle Arbeit


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

das 2. http://abload.de/img/sc_logo_test2175x175fpu5g.png
dann das 1.


obwohl die ersten 3 für mich fast gleich sind müsste man schon nebeneinander sehen 

nur das 4. gefällt mir 100% nicht


----------



## steinschock (3. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Nr.2 dann Nr.1


----------



## Luchsderspieler (3. April 2014)

Nr. 2


----------



## ryzen1 (3. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Nr. 3


----------



## bleblo13 (3. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Nr. 3 passt irgendwie zu unserer Org. wenn man sich vorstellt, dass die Hand völlig verschmutzt ist durch Schmutz oder Öl (Wenn es da denn noch welches gibt  ) von den Schiffen.


----------



## Robonator (3. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Neues Design ist btw schon aktiv. Momentan werden noch die Texte erstellt/überarbeitet. 
Bis zum DFM werd ich dann auch erstmal nichts mehr machen, außer eventuell halt noch Leute annehmen und Rollen verteilen. Wobei ich mich auch noch immer Frage wo der ganze Rest bleibt. 
Jeder der in der Org. den Titel "Veteran" hat, wird zum Release des DFM's noch eine Mail von mir erhalten. Weiteres dann.

Sollte noch jemand in der Organisation nicht den Rang "Veteran" haben, allerdings auf der ersten Seite in der Liste stehen, dann soll dieser sich bitte noch bei mir melden.


----------



## lol2k (3. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Neues von der Star Citizen News Front bezüglich der Organisationen im aktuellen "_Wingman`s Hangar_".
Aus dem Bereich kommt momentan wirklich sehr viel, scheint ingesamt wohl großen Anklang zu finden.
Vorhang auf für "TURBULENT"!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZcFTKpPA_U#t=07m10s [Ab Min. 07:10 bis Min. 16:00]


----------



## steinschock (10. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Der neue History text gefällt mir 

Aber mir fehlt Leistung und belibig anpassen is auch nicht ganz.

Soweit ich weiß geht nur übertakten von Komponenten untertakten ist nicht sicher.

 Somit sind einige Attribute wie Lebensdauer, Hitze ect eher folgen die man einrechnen muss bez. mit Upgrades wie Kühlern 
 entgegen wirken kann.

 Masse?

Ich sehe noch 8 Member die nicht veteran status haben.


----------



## Robonator (10. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Credits für den Text gehen an lol2k, ich denke er wird sich nacher noch zurückmelden dazu 



> Ich sehe noch 8 Member die nicht veteran status haben.


Ja wie bereits erwähnt bekommen lediglich die Member den Veteranen-Status die auch vorn in meiner Liste sind. Der Rest bleibt Regular, oder wenn ich von denen noch keine PCGH-Identität habe, dann bleiben die eben Recruit.


----------



## lol2k (10. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



steinschock schrieb:


> Der neue History text gefällt mir
> 
> Aber mir fehlt Leistung und belibig anpassen is auch nicht ganz.
> 
> ...


 

Danke für dein Feeback!  
Wir brauchen einfach diese Art von Rückmeldung, um das Profil unserer Organisation weiter schärfen zu können.
Da du ganz richtig angemerkt hast, dass Komponenten nur übertaktet, nicht aber untertaktet werden können, habe ich folgenden Änderungsvorschlag:

"Im Jahre 2013 verkündet Chris Roberts in einem ausführlichen Blogeintrag die Möglichkeit, als Spieler individuelle Modifikationen an Schiffen und Komponenten vornehmen zu können. Leistungssteigerungen können somit durch höheren Energieverbrauch und einer erhöhten Hitzeentwicklung 'erkauft' werden. Dies führt jedoch zwangsläufig zu einem erhöhten Signaturradius und der Frage, wie die modifizierten Komponenten angemessen gekühlt werden können, um die Lebensdauer nicht signifikant zu verringern."

Diese Formulierung sollte den Kern hoffentlich besser treffen.


----------



## steinschock (10. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Passt besser. 

Vorschlag meinerseits. Änderungen bei # 

#2013 verkündet Chris Roberts in einem ausführlichen Blogeintrag die Möglichkeit # als Spieler individuelle Modifikationen an Schiffen und Komponenten vornehmen zu können. Leistungssteigerungen können somit durch höheren Energieverbrauch und einer erhöhten Hitzeentwicklung 'erkauft' werden. Dies führt jedoch zwangsläufig zu einem erhöhten Signaturradius und der Frage, wie die modifizierten Komponenten angemessen gekühlt werden können.#

2014: Gründung der PCGH Organisation mit den Schwerpunkten „Engineering“ und „Freelancing.“
Eine Gruppe Hardware Enthusiasten des PCGH-Forums entschließt sich, ihr geballtes Fachwissen auf die 
Schiffsmechaniken Star Citizens zu übertragen und somit ihre Fähigkeiten im permanenten Universum 
unter Beweis zu stellen.
#Von ausgewogene-m/r Tuning/Optimierung um die Lebensdauer nicht signifikant zu verringern bis zu kompromissloser Leistung für Rennen."
Sie machen die Vorgaben wir setzen sie (mit Leidenschaft und Fachwissen) um.#


----------



## lol2k (12. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Habe den Text ein zweites Mal angepasst und durch das Zitat auch einen Bezug zur Geschichte Star Citizens hergestellt. 
(Das Zitat ist dem "Engineering"-Text auf der RSI Seite entnommen und wurde von mir frei übersetzt.)


*2013* verkündet Chris Roberts in einem ausführlichen Blogeintrag ein Tuning-System, welches Spielern ermöglicht, Schiffe und Komponenten an ihre persönlichen Präferenzen anzupassen. Werden beispielsweise zwecks eines bevorstehenden Kampfes kompromisslose Leistungssteigerungen an Modulen vorgenommen, geht dies automatisch mit einem höheren Energieverbrauch und einer erhöhten Hitzeentwicklung einher. Diese führt auf der einen Seite zwangsläufig zu einem erhöhten Signaturradius und auf der anderen Seite zu der Frage, wie die modifizierten Komponenten angemessen gekühlt werden können, um einer signifikanten Verringerung der Lebensdauer entgegenzuwirken. 

  „_Du hast die Wahl zwischen dem bezahlbarem, leicht erhältlichen „SpaceMart“-Laser, der öfters einbrechen kann, mehr Hitze erzeugt und weniger effizient arbeitet…oder der nach deutscher Ingenieurskunst handgefertigten Ausführung eines Meisters der Waffenherstellung, bei dem du im Gegenzug für deinen Stapel Credits eine besonders verlässlichere und effizientere Waffe erhältst. (Und du willst gar nicht wissen wie die Laser-Kanonen, gebaut von Joker, am Ende arbeiten!)_“ – Chris Roberts


*2014*: Gründung der PCGH Organisation mit den Schwerpunkten „Engineering“ und „Freelancing.“
Durch 'Joker Engineering' inspiriert, entschließt sich eine Gruppe Hardware Enthusiasten des PCGH-Forums, ihr geballtes Fachwissen auf die Schiffsmechaniken Star Citizens zu übertragen und somit ihre Fähigkeiten im permanenten Universum unter Beweis zu stellen. 


----------






steinschock schrieb:


> Sie machen die Vorgaben wir setzen sie (mit Leidenschaft und Fachwissen) um.




Sowohl dieser Satz, als auch der bereits in unserem Profil erwähnte Satz "_Do you need your ship optimized, up-to-date and pushed to the max? Then hire our professional services!_" impliziert ja eine Serviceleistung die wir als Gruppe erbringen/anbieten müssten. Das wirft natürlich weitere Fragen auf! 

- In welchem Zeitraum werden Aufträge "abgearbeitet"? 
- Nehmen wir Geld für unsere Dienstleistungen? (Falls ja - wieviel? --> Erstellung einer Preisübersicht nötig!)
- Verkaufen wir eventuell sogar gezielt modifizierte Module? Einzelnd oder als "Kit"? (Bspw. "Racing Kit", "Stealth Kit", "Chuck Norris Kit")
- Wie gelangen die Module im Falle eines Verkaufs dann regelmäßig zu uns? (Händler oder Schmuggler müssten diese in unseren Organisationshangar bringen)
- Wir verhindern wir, dass jnd. aus der Organisation sensible Informationen (sprich ermittelte Werte) selbst zu einem günstigeren Preis anbietet?


----------



## steinschock (12. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ist ja eigentlich alles Fiktion und spielt 2944 von daher mal überlegen wie das passend werden könnte.
Wann wurde Joker und RSI gegründet ?


1. werden wir testen müssen
2.  ich bin ein ausgewiesener Waffenexperte und Ingenieur glaubst du ich arbeite umsonst, das ist Business und kein Spiel 
Wie viel muss man sehen, Angebot und Nachfrage halt.
3.Auf jeden Fall beides.
4.Jup und auch selber holen.
5.Gute Frage, zuerst mal sensible Infos auf so wenig wie möglich Personen beschränken.
Nicht jeder muss ja direkt mit OC zu tun haben.
Wie ist die OC Mechanik, kann man z,B einfach eine Waffe ect. kaufen in die Testrange gehen und das wie ein Bios einfach auslesen.

Ich stell mir das so vor:
Zuerst mal Arbeiten um Cr zu machen je nach belieben, 
dabei eine Infodatenbank aufbauen wo gibt es was besonders rare Waffen, Upgrades, Equipment.
Dabei absprechen um möglichst große Bereiche abzudecken.

Die Org. bekommt Fees von den Mitgliedern bis sie auf eigenen Beinen Wirtschaften kann.

Ohren aufhalten was rar und/oder gut für OC geeignet ist und Selbstversuche mit eigene Waffen ect. machen.

Davon ausgehen das ein Markt besteht (wird es sicher) auch gute seltene Sachen auf Vorrat kaufen wenn möglich.


----------



## Laudian (12. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Nicht zu vergessen dass wir eine große Portokasse brauchen falls mal der Schildgenerator eines Kunden beim Basteln kaputtgehen sollte 

Solange wir das Risiko übernehmen sollte aber schon ein ordentliches Sümmchen drin sein. Dann müssen wir aber damit rechnen zumindest in der Anfangszeit ganz gut draufzuzahlen, da wird schließlich öfter mal was kaputtgehen.

Und später brauchen wir dann natürlich auch eine eigene Schlägertruppe die sich um die Konkurrenz kümmert, eine Flotte die die Systeme blockiert in denen die Raumschiffteile hergestellt werden... So kann man ja nach und nach expandieren ^^


----------



## lol2k (12. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



steinschock schrieb:


> Ist ja eigentlich alles Fiktion und spielt 2944 von daher mal überlegen wie das passend werden könnte.
> Wann wurde Joker und RSI gegründet ?



Gründung RSI müsste um 2068 gewesen sein, vielleicht kurz vorher.

"_In the words of our illustrious *original Chairman* Roberts at the *first Board of Directors meeting in 2068*..._"
Quelle

Das Gründungsjahr von Joker Engineering habe ich leider nicht ermitteln können. Konnte bislang nur Folgendes in Erfahrung bringen:"_You make the choice between the affordable, readily available SpaceMart  laser that may break down more, generate more heat and be less  efficient… or the hand-constructed German-engineered version from a  master weapons builder that will set you back a stack of credits in  return for an especially reliable, efficient gun. (And you don’t even  want to know how the laser cannons built by Joker could end up working!)_"​*
JOKER ENGINEERING
*Small start-up company founded by an eccentric engineering  whiz-kid named Barlowe Elias. Burst onto the scene by creating  ‘specialty weapons.’  His weapons are generally favored by criminals and  pirates because of their unusual applications, such as the Beacon Bomb  designed to simulate a distress beacon with customizable distress calls.

Manufactures: Specialty weapons
Defensive (criminal) countermeasures
Deception tech
      Grade: Cheap to Standard
Quelle


Products:
1. The *Seatow Armor Plating* is a custom armor plating or weave which reduces the reflected energy signature of a ship. It is manufactured by Joker Engineering.  A ship equipped with Seatow Armor plating is harder to detect by  scanners. However, the damage resistance of this armor is relatively  low.

2. The *TRS-1 Ennervator* is piece of equipment which slows down the shield regeneration speed of the ship it is focused on. It is manufactured by Joker Engineering.


"_Joker came out with their latest line of gear and there are a couple  real beauties in there. Case you ain’t seen it, here’s my two favs:      

They got the *TRS-1 *Enna ….* Ennervator *…  whatever that is. 
This thing is sweet. Now I’m a user, ain’t had much  time for learning why things do the things they do, so I can’t explain  the fine about how it works but here’s the sweep. All of us been in one  of those scraps where you manage to knock down some dope’s shields, by  the time you twist around and get a lock on them again, the shields have  already bounced back up and you gotta skim ’em down again. The TRS  is here to help. You tag some skag with this when their shields are  down and it won’t work otherwise. Now it won’t do any damage but it’ll  slash the rate in which their shields can regenerate, giving you that  extra time to ghost ’em.

The other is *Seatow Armor Plating*. 
It’s like a custom alloy or weave  or something, I don’t know. Yeah, the damage resistance is low for the  price but the real belly of what you’re paying for goes to the special  coat that cuts down your reflected energy signature. Yeah, you heard me,  stealth plating. Sure, it don’t turn you invisible but if someone aims a  scan in your direction, it gon’ be tougher to pick you out. I’ll put it  this way, my ma used to take me to the Fourth Sun Unity Church for  years and I never had the slightest inkling of an Almighty, but this …
      To put it another way, I want these things so bad I might actually  pay for them. Probably not though, so be warned, if you’re sporting  these and we ever cross, I will steal the hell out of them."_
Quelle 





steinschock schrieb:


> 5.Gute Frage, zuerst mal sensible Infos auf so wenig wie möglich Personen beschränken.
> Nicht jeder muss ja direkt mit OC zu tun haben.



Ließe sich durch die Verteilung der Ränge regeln.



steinschock schrieb:


> Wie  ist die OC Mechanik, kann man z,B einfach eine Waffe ect. kaufen in die  Testrange gehen und das wie ein Bios einfach auslesen.




Mit welchem Tool/ Programm/ System das auch geschehen mag, man müsste konsequenterweise im zweiten Schritt die Veränderungen der Signatur im Space überprüfen und die Module maximal ausreizen, um die Belastung und Hitzeentwicklung zu überprüfen. Theorie und Praxis, Schraubschlüssel und Exel-Tabellen!  



steinschock schrieb:


> Ich stell mir das so vor:
> Zuerst mal Arbeiten um Cr zu machen je nach belieben,
> dabei eine Infodatenbank aufbauen wo gibt es was besonders rare Waffen, Upgrades, Equipment.
> Dabei absprechen um möglichst große Bereiche abzudecken.
> ...



Klingt vernünftig. Um an Module zu gelangen, könnte man auch darüber nachdenken, Bergungsmissionen zu unternehmen. Den "Schrott" könnten wir als Werkstatt vermutlich gut gebrauchen. 




Laudian schrieb:


> Und später brauchen wir dann natürlich auch eine  eigene Schlägertruppe [...] So kann man ja nach und nach expandieren ^^



Überhaupt scheinen sich viele Querschnittsaufgaben zu bilden. Das könnte noch sehr interessant werden.


----------



## Robonator (12. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich denke wir sollten uns später auf jeden Fall auch darauf konzentrieren ganze Pakete zu verkaufen bzw schon komplett getunte Schiffe. 
Der Mensch und besonders der Spieler ist relativ faul und eher die wenigsten werden wirklich gründlich nachrechnen wie viel unsere Pakete dann überhaupt Wert wären. Somit könnte man die zu einem ordentlichen Preis verkaufen der aber noch halbwegs logisch klingt. 
Ein Ähnliches Prinzip wenden ja auch viele Händler bei EVE an. Sie verkaufen fertig gefittete Schiffe via Contracts dessen Preise sich recht realistisch anhören, meist aber dennoch 10-20% über dem eigentlichen Wert sind. 
Nebenbei können wir anderen Spielern eben anbieten das wir ihnen die Schiffe abnehmen und aufmotzen. Ob auf ihren oder unserem Risiko bleibt dann noch abzuwarten. 
Ich kann mir auch vorstellen das man dann später eine Art Ankauf von gebrauchten Schiffen anbietet, welche wir dann eben ausschlachten können. Sollten wir groß genug werden, dann kann man auch über eine eigene Produktion nachdenken. Bis dahin ist es aber wohl ein weiter weg^^

Die Titel je nach Aufgabengebiet anzupassen hört sich soweit ganz gut an. Wie sie am Ende allerdings heißen sollen, weiß ich noch nicht. Gibt bisher aber auch zuwenige Ränge, besonders da wir zwei Gebiete haben. 
Würd mich dort nun nicht so gern nur auf Engineering fokussieren. 

Ich habe auch schon darüber nachgedacht, bei entsprechender Größe, einige Flyer zu entwerfen in denen wir halt unsere Dienstleistungen etc anbieten und vorstellen. 

Bezüglich "Schlägertrupp": 
Wenn wir später groß genug und vorallem: wohlhabend genug sind, dann können wir zur Not ja auch Piraten / Söldner oder PMC's anheuern. 
Wobei ich ja natürlich auch gern selber metzeln würd


----------



## steinschock (12. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Vieles wird sich noch zeigen.
Ich hatte auf längere Sicht auch gedacht weniger Kunden kram zu Tunen sondern eher ganze Pakete Schiffe ect.
Bez. Sachen halt in Zahlung zu nehmen und gegen Neuware oder gebraucht und getuned auszutaschen.

Ich sehe es auch so das viele eher faul sind oder andere Sachen mit ihrer knappen Zeit machen wollen aber immer das beste wollen.

Wir sollten auch von Anfang an drüber nachdenken ein Repairshop o.ä zu Kaufen wenn das möglich wird.

 Mit Piraten usw. muss dann ein anderer verhandeln, ich hab schon vor ein bisschen zu Hunten mit bestem Equipment und übelstem Ruf bei den Brüdern


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

naja meine andere und wohl Haupt Flotte ist eher auf Transport aus

meine Schiffe Freelancer und Avenger passen da auch rein die anderen Schiffe sind eher zum Kämpfen da (Super Hornet) oder die M50 als Informationsrunner oder Spotter/Spio

könnte also helfen die die PCGH Basen zu schützen oder etwas von A nach B zu bringen


----------



## Gripschi (12. April 2014)

Man kann doch auch mit wenig Aufwand Gurillia mäßig agieren. Würde mir gefallen sich an zu schleichen und gezielt etwas zerstören.

Die Ideen find ich gut 

Primär:  Erkunden  und  Bountyhunting
Sekundär: Mining und Transport
Tertiär: Schmuggeln und Gurillia


----------



## Robonator (12. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Guerilla-Taktik ist aber kein anschleichen, sondern eher das gezielte schnelle Angreifen und ebenso schnelles zurückziehen. Quasi Hit&Run

Gibt da noch ne Art, ich find aber einfach deren Namen nicht mehr. Das haben die Alliierten auch im WW2 abgezogen. Da haben die ja Caen angegriffen um Hitler vom eigentlichem Zeil abzulenken. 
Der Reichsschreihals hat ja daraufhin die Truppen in den Norden von Frankreich verlegt weil er dort den eigentlichen Angriff erwartete ^^


----------



## Gripschi (12. April 2014)

Stimmt etwas unvorteilhaft formuliert.

Ehe an schleichen und spionieren und dann zuschlagen. 

Reines Gurillia ist wie du meinst Hit und Run.


----------



## Robonator (12. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Erinnert mich grad irgendwie ein bisschen an EVE. 
Mit gecloakten Schiffen rein, Gegner beobachtet und im günstigen Moment enttarnt und alles rausgehauen was ging. Oder eben Cyno auf und die Flotte reinjumpen lassen  

Mich würde es ja mal interessieren ob es in SC eventuell Möglich wäre sich quasi anzuschleichen und dann z.B. eine Art Bombe oder sowas zu legen. Z.B. an einer Station oder Außenposten. Eventuell sogar an größeren Schiffen, sollten diese einen nicht bemerken.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich dachte immer Gurillia ist ein Angriff mit Masse statt Klasse (in dem Fall aus C&C TW u. KR, wo NOD weniger gute Infanteristen als die GDI hatte, aber Zahlenmäßig überlegen waren/pro Ausgebildeter Einheit)
oder halt Masse mit Klasse (50 Mammutpanzer auf die gegn. Basis hetzen)

Zwecks Wracks bergen: Ich würde das übernehmen, müsste aber von der Orgi nen geeignetes FS gestellt bekommen bis ich mir mein eigenes leisten kann


----------



## Gripschi (12. April 2014)

Beim Bergen würde ich helfen . Als Eskorte oder  Berger .


----------



## Robonator (12. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Verdammt, ich will alles machen!  
Werde aber bei nur einem Char bleiben.


----------



## Gripschi (12. April 2014)

Das denk ich mir auch 

Wird ne .Mischung aus Kopfgeldjagd und Erkunden. Gepaart mit Stealth. Muss man austarieren.

Ka will zu viel machen.


----------



## lol2k (12. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Robonator schrieb:


> Werde aber bei nur einem Char bleiben.



Noch...Robo...noch! 

Als ich vom Reputationssystem erfahren habe musste ich mir einfach ein zweites Paket kaufen. Ein zweiter Account ist nie verkehrt, das hat mich EVE Online schon gelehrt.


----------



## Robonator (12. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Naja selbst in EVE bin ich nu bei einem Char geblieben. 
Wäre maximal eine Überlegung wert, wenn man später eventuell auf einem Account 2 Chars haben kann und diese sich die Assets teilen.


----------



## Luchsderspieler (12. April 2014)

Ich würde mit der Aurora transportieren und erkunden


----------



## keinnick (13. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Robonator schrieb:


> Edit: Leutz was ist denn los? Wir sind mehr als 15 Leute in der Liste die mitmachen wollten, davon sind vielleicht bisher 6 oder so in der Org.



 Hat ein wenig gedauert aber ich habe es nun auch endlich mal geschafft mich anzumelden.


----------



## steinschock (13. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



keinnick schrieb:


> Hat ein wenig gedauert aber ich habe es nun auch endlich mal geschafft mich anzumelden.



 Ein Monat die Werkstatt fegen und Kaffee machen und alles ist vergessen


----------



## Luchsderspieler (14. April 2014)

steinschock schrieb:


> Ein Monat die Werkstatt fegen und Kaffee machen und alles ist vergessen


 Meinen Pc aufrüsten tut's auch


----------



## lol2k (29. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Unsere Organisation betreffend gibt es ein paar interessante Neuigkeiten!

1. Reparaturprozess eines Schiffes (am Beispiel eines abgebrochenen linken Flügels)
10 for the Chairman Episode 18. April 28th, 2014 - YouTube (_Ab Min. 05:15_)

2. Match-making System des DFMs ermöglicht organisationsinterne Kämpfe!
10 for the Chairman Episode 18. April 28th, 2014 - YouTube (_Ab Min. 09:45_)  


Release DFM v1 (laut CR) in "_2-3 weeks_"
In der zweiten Maiwoche soll die erste Welle der Veröffentlichung gestartet werden, bis zum Ende der dritten Maiwoche soll dann der "rollout" vollständig erfolgt sein. 
10 for the Chairman Episode 18. April 28th, 2014 - YouTube (Ab Min. 10:02)


----------



## Robonator (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Habe wieder eine Bewerbung bekommen von jemanden der nicht lesen kann 
Ist der "MetallSimon" hier im Forum aktiv?


----------



## jumpel (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

wie es im Moment aussieht weiss ich nicht, aber ich hab ihm mal einen Laptop verkauft, also geben tuts ihn schon ;]


----------



## steinschock (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Jup hab den Namen schon einige male gelesen.


----------



## Robonator (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

So Jungs, jeder der von euch traden wollte darf sich freuen.
lol2k teilte mir grade mit das man als Orga auch seinen eigenen Handel eröffnen kann
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lmLb2fbeQs#t=09m15s

Das wird unsere Corp sicherlich machen wenn es soweit ist. Dementsprechend werden dann die Ränge auch nochmal angepasst


----------



## lol2k (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Robonator schrieb:


> So Jungs, jeder der von euch traden wollte darf sich freuen.
> [...]
> Das wird unsere Corp sicherlich machen wenn es soweit ist.



Möchte noch hinzufügen, dass unsere Schwerpunkte natürlich weiterhin Freelancing und Engineering sind und bleiben. Daher wollen wir insbesondere den Handel unterstützen und fördern, der primär im Bezug zum Engineering steht.
Dies würde eine Grundversorgung von Modulen und Schiffen sowie weiteren Materialien gewährleisten, die wir für unsere Aktivitäten benötigen.


----------



## steinschock (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ein Shop sollte auch beim Verkauf helfen


----------



## Robonator (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

So Jungs kommt mal ran 
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/...856-Multiple-Organization-Membership-Launched
Die Org. steht euch immer noch offen


----------



## IceyJones (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

applied


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

ok Bewerbung kommt in wenigen min von William Thomas Riker -WTRiker bitte Annehmen

Edit Bild entfernt da erledigt danke für die Aufnahme habe die PCGH Flotte gleich mal zu meiner Main Flotte gemacht.


----------



## jumpel (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Sehr gute Nachrichten!

Meine Bewerbung ging soeben raus


----------



## Robonator (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Bitte die unvollständige Seite und das falsche Logo nicht beachten, das ist alles WiP.
Das Logo werde ich wohl heute Abend noch anpassen


----------



## jumpel (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

planst du denn auch noch einen Englischen Part der GSE zu machen?
Wird wahrscheinlich überflüssig sein, denn ich glaub mal nicht dass uns viele englisch sprechende Piloten joinen werden...


----------



## Robonator (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



jumpel schrieb:


> planst du denn auch noch einen Englischen Part der GSE zu machen?
> Wird wahrscheinlich überflüssig sein, denn ich glaub mal nicht dass uns viele englisch sprechende Piloten joinen werden...


 
Und warum nicht? 
Der Englische Part kommt definitiv noch, alles was da jetzt ist ist halt WiP und wird noch geändert. Wir planen auch die Orga später im englischen Star Citizen Forum zu bewerben, einfach damit wir auch eine breitere Masse an Kunden bekommen. Und eventuelle Verbündete zwecks Sicherheit, Rohstoffe etc


----------



## lol2k (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



jumpel schrieb:


> planst du denn auch noch einen Englischen Part der GSE zu machen?
> Wird  wahrscheinlich überflüssig sein, denn ich glaub mal nicht dass uns  viele englisch sprechende Piloten joinen werden...



Da spricht Robo einen wichtigen Punkt an. Gut vernetzt zu sein zahlt sich aus - insbesondere wenn wir langfristig Geld verdienen wollen. Laut letzten Erhebungen sind ungefähr 46% der Spieler Nordamerika zuzuordnen, ca. 42% kommen aus Europa. 
Wir wollen zwar deutschen Qualitätsstandard à la "Made in Germany" in Sachen Dienstleistung anbieten, bleiben aber auch international ausgerichtet. Mitglieder aus unterschiedlichen Zeitzonen können einen echten Zugewinn darstellen, da sie zu anderen Uhrzeiten die Organisationen weiter in Bewegung halten und auch über andere Informationen verfügen. 
Wir erwarten dennoch, dass ein Großteil der Spieler aus Deutschland kommen wird, außerdem genießen PCGH Mitglieder einen kleinen Vertrauensvorschuss.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Wenns ein paar Texte ins Englische zu übersetzen gibt kann ich dabei etwas Helfen damit das nicht einer alleine machen muss.


----------



## Caliosthro (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Palim palim...


----------



## Zuitog (12. Mai 2014)

Gibt's eigentlich ein GSE-Forum? 

Gruß
Zuitog

PS.:  bin der Neue in der Organisation.


----------



## lol2k (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Zuitog schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich ein GSE-Forum?


 
Momentan werden alle Angelegenheiten bezüglich der Organisation hier im Sammelthread besprochen.
Da ja bald das Dogfight-Modul bzw. der Arena Commander erscheint, benötigen wir noch einen TS3 Channel. Mal sehen was sich da machen lässt.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

ja oder Mumble (nutzt meine STO-Flotte anstatt von TS3 was wir da vorher hatten) als alternative zu TS3


----------



## Robonator (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

TS ist auftreibbar, Mumble mag ich persönlich nicht. 
Btw ich find das ja schon nice das von den 7 Membern die nun neu dabei sind nur noch 4 unsere Org. als ihre "Zweitorg." angegeben haben


----------



## Laudian (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich hab nen eigenen TS3 Server, den könnt ihr gerne benutzen. Ist allerdings ohne Lizenz auf 32 Slots begrenzt, für ne (kostenlose) Lizenz braucht man eine Clanwebsite die seit mindestens einem Monat besteht, ne eigene Domain und noch son paar Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Robonator (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Die 32 würden wir so wohl kaum voll bekommen, zumindest nicht bis das PU da ist 
Ich rechne bisher eher so mit vll max 10 Leuten die zusammen im TS hocken und das DFM spielen werden.


----------



## Laudian (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Adresse: h2190826.stratoserver.net

Müsstest dann am besten irgendwo eine subdomain registrieren damit man sich das auch merken kann  Eine echte Domain werden wir uns ja wohl noch nicht zulegen wollen. Komm am besten gleich mal on, dann kann ich dir Adminrechte geben.


----------



## Robonator (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Eigene Domain etc lohnt sich noch nicht, das stimmt. 
Wegen TS: Das müssen wir später machen da ich gleich weg muss^^ evtl. Morgen oder so


----------



## Zuitog (13. Mai 2014)

Also TS3 Server kenn ich einge nur ob die das gerne sehen wenn mann die annektiert ist fraglich.  Ansonsten gibt's ja noch die "gratis" server mit Werbung.  

Zum Forum gehe ich mal stark davon aus das es irgendwann eine integrierte Variante auf rsi geben wird.


----------



## Robonator (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Habe heute drei interessante Nachrichten gelesen.
Nr.1 kam von einem User der es nicht in Ordnung findet das wir so sehr die Vorurteile gegenüber deutsche benutzen und er das nicht unterstützen kann. (Bezüglich German Engineering etc)
Nr.2 kam von einer anderen Gruppe von Diplomaten die uns für ihre Gruppe werben wollen damit wir "schneller Kontakte knüpfen" können.  https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/GADVOCACY
Nr.3 kam von diesen Herren: https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/PBKAC Die wollen ein Bündniss mit uns bezüglich Social Security. Deren Leader hat sich bei uns beworben.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Zu Nr.1: 
Zu Nr.2: Einer von uns (also der Diplomat der Orgi) oder alle?
Zu Nr.3:  Ähh.... Nein. Schutz wäre ja nicht verkehrt, aber dann bitte eine mit markantem Namen und nicht eine, deren Name an Hello Kitty erinnert.


----------



## Schmidde (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Zu Nummer 1: 
Stört mich wenig, ich finde schon das wir ein wenig mit “Made in Germany“ prahlen können 
It`s just a Game^^

Nummer 2:
Hört sich gar nicht so schlecht an, besserer (und mehr) Kontakt zu anderen Organisationen und Spielern bedeutet auch gleichzeitig mehr potenzielle Kundschaft die sich evtl ein paar neue Upgrades gönnen wollen.

Zu 3:
Was`n Social Security?


----------



## Robonator (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Zu Nr.1:
> Zu Nr.2: Einer von uns (also der Diplomat der Orgi) oder alle?
> Zu Nr.3:  Ähh.... Nein. Schutz wäre ja nicht verkehrt, aber dann bitte eine mit markantem Namen und nicht eine, deren Name an Hello Kitty erinnert.


 Ein bis zwei werden als Diplos unserer Org ernennt, werden dort bei denen angezeigt und somit haben wir da quasi eine Infoorg die sich im Kontakte etc kümmert. 


Schmidde schrieb:


> Zu Nummer 1:
> Stört mich wenig, ich finde schon das wir ein wenig mit “Made in Germany“ prahlen können
> It`s just a Game^^
> 
> ...


 
Ja gute Frage


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Zu Nr.1: Ich (als Schweizer) habe damit gar kein Problem; "made in Germany" *ist* was gutes 
Zu Nr.2: Diplomatische Kontakte sind immer gut; hat auch in anderen Spielen schon viele Wogen geglättet
Zu Nr.3: Auch aus meiner Sicht ist eine Verbandelung mit diesen "Hello Kitty-Piraten" keine gute Idee.​


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Sehe ich so oder ähnlich. wie die vor mit schon geschrieben haben.

Made in Germany ist sehr gut auch wenn es durch England negativ mal angefangen hat noch vor dem 1. WK. Und wer nach 45 geborgen ist hat durch aus das recht stolz auf sein Land zu sein andere Länder haben genauso schlimme dinge in Ihrer Vergangenheit gemacht wie unter dem Österreichischen Kerl in Deutschland bis 1945.
Obwohl das Spiel ja weit in der Zukunft spielt und somit es wohl wenn überhaupt nur noch eine USA ein Europa und den rest gibt wie auch immer der dann genannt werden würde. z.B. Föderation der Vereinten Planeten

Nr.2 gut 

Nr.3 Keine Gute Idee es sei denn viele von uns wären da schon Mitglied


----------



## Gripschi (18. Mai 2014)

Trifft es genau 

Richtige Allianzen muss man schließen sobald das Spiel läuft. Wer weis was dann aus denen nun wird.
Außerdem muss die Vertrauenswürdig und auch Stark sein. Nützt ja nichts wenn die keine Schlagkraft haben.

Sinnvoll wäre es eine Schutz Corp defacto zu integrieren.

Am Ende muss eh erstmal das Spiel da sein.

PS: der Name ist nicht so toll.


----------



## lol2k (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Zu Punkt 1: German Space Engineering sowie das "Made in Germany" sollen bewusst Qualität deutscher Ingenieurskunst repräsentieren. 
Wie viele bereits vor mir erwähnten, wurde dieser Satz damals bewusst auf deutsche Produkte gedruckt, um die Engländer von Billig-Importen aus Deutschland zu warnen. Mittlerweile hat sich dieser Satz jedoch weltweit als Gütesiegel durchgesetzt und sogar die Italiener versuchen gerade, ihr "Made in Italy" auf europäischer Ebene umzusetzen. Wer mehr über das Thema "Made in Germany" erfahren möchte, dem sei dieser Artikel ans Herz gelegt. Als deutsche Organisation mit dem Schwerpunkt Engineering bietet sich das Motto in meinen Augen jedenfalls an.

Zu Punkt 2: Machen wir!

Zu Punkt 3: 





Schmidde schrieb:


> Was`n Social Security?



Ist das die italienische Schutzgeld-Mafia?


----------



## Robonator (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Kann euch ja mal zeigen was die Nr2 genau schrieb:



> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin Lupin, Mitgründer der German Advocacy, eine Plattform für Diplomaten aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum.
> 
> ...



Nr3 hat sich auch schon erledigt. Der Herr ist auch schon wieder raus aus der Org.


----------



## lol2k (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Robonator schrieb:


> Kann euch ja mal zeigen was die Nr2 genau schrieb:
> [...]
> Nr3 hat sich auch schon erledigt. Der Herr ist auch schon wieder raus aus der Org.


 
Finde die Transparenz lobenswert, so ist jeder auf dem neusten Stand!


----------



## lol2k (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich überspringe mal galant die "Edit"-Funktion und möchte an dieser Stelle den letzten Post von Rob aufgreifen, da wir nun die erste Verbindung zu einer anderen Organisation, der "German Advocacy", geknüpft haben. 



> Die GAdvocacy ist eine Plattform für Diplomaten aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum.
> Um  eine gewisse Tragfähigkeit zu besitzen werden nur Diplomaten aus  offiziell eingetragenen Organisationen aufgenommen, die min. 10 Member  besitzen.
> Mit GAdvocacy  bieten wir ein Register deutschsprachiger Diplomaten  und Organisationsvertreter um die entsprechenden Ansprechpartner besser  und schneller zu finden.
> Dadurch möchten wir es den Organisationen  ermöglichen, sich einfacher und schneller zu organisieren, Beziehungen  zu knüpfen und Events zu veranstalten.



Für weitere Details zu der Organisation:
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/GADVOCACY


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Na dann schaun mer mal was daraus wird


----------



## lol2k (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Das muss hier einfach rein! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OguBvytGUD8


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Absolut obercool


----------



## Happy1337 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Hauptsache das Dogfightmodul lässt sich bald mal blicken


----------



## Luchsderspieler (1. Juni 2014)

Ich würde sagen das ich mir dann mal die Diashow des DFM antue (wegen Graka)


----------



## Robonator (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Heh, ich war ein bissel im Forum und hab n bissel was gepostet und siehe da: die Zugriffe auf unsere Orga-Seite haben sich glatt verdoppelt 
Zumindest fühlt es sich so an, hab da ne Menge an Nachrichten wegen ihr bekommen. Mal aussortieren, ich schreibs rein wenns was neues gibt.



Okay was haben die Leute eigentlich immer mit ihrem Social Security mist. Hab übers WE bestimmt 4 Anfragen bezüglich Schutz und sowas bekommen.


----------



## Caliosthro (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Social Security hält dir Facebook und Co. im All vom Hals?!
Es gibt sicherlich einige die in Clans oder Gilden spielen und meine Erfahrung ist, dass man mit Bündnissen und Coops warten sollte bis sich der erste Hype gelegt hat. (also der, wenn das Spiel dann 201? erschienen ist)
Sonst kümmert man sich nur noch um Leichen...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wmpLdmT8Dg

Arena Commander 0.8 kurzer Testflug Mittlere Settings

vielleicht auch Very High es sei denn er stellt das bei jedem start um

Edit habe nun meine Avanger gegen das Freelancer MIS Update getauscht somit habe ich jetzt nur noch 3 Schiffe die Super Hornet, die M-50 und die Freelancer-MIS https://robertsspaceindustries.com/comm-link/transmission/13926-Introducing-The-Freelancer-Line-Up


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Nettes Video - danke dafür


----------



## lol2k (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Kann das jnd. bestätigen?



> You can customize your power delivery.  I'm not entirely sure what to recommend here, as _I am not yet sure what adding or removing power to systems does._  (Comment below?)
> 
> 
> G1 is weapons.  Adding or removing power here will affect the speed at which gimbaled weapons track targets.
> ...



Quelle


----------



## FrozenEYZ (10. Juni 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Kann das jnd. bestätigen?
> 
> Quelle



War das nicht eines der anfangs beworbenen Features? Kann mich jedenfalls erinnern, dass ich das da schon sehr cool fand


----------



## Caliosthro (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich glaube eher lol2k möchte bestätigt wissen, dass/ob die Funktion so wie im Zitat beschrieben im Arena Commander umgesetzt ist oder eben nutzbar ist?!


----------



## lol2k (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> War das nicht eines der anfangs beworbenen Features? Kann mich jedenfalls erinnern, dass ich das da schon sehr cool fand



Ja, absolut! 
Habe mich wohl etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt, *Caliosthro* hat es bereits auf den Punkt gebracht.
Hat das oben Beschriebene bereits jnd. getestet? Habe momentan kaum Zeit um es selbst auszuprobieren!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (11. Juni 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Ja, absolut!
> Habe mich wohl etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt, Caliosthro hat es bereits auf den Punkt gebracht.
> Hat das oben Beschriebene bereits jnd. getestet? Habe momentan kaum Zeit um es selbst auszuprobieren!



Aja  Sry für das Missverständnis, hab's falsch aufgefasst ^^


----------



## Schmidde (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Jup, funktioniert, ist ja da komische Dreieck auf der Powermanagement Seite im HUD.
Mir würde aber noch eine Anzeige fehlen *wieviel* Power denn nun wirklich *wo hin* geleitet wird. Denn man kann zwar den Kreisel in dem Menü verstellen, allerdings Buggt der bei mir (so hab ich das Gefühl) ein wenig herum, denn wenn ich den Kreis z.B eher Richtung Waffenenergie verschiebe, werden die z.T. noch weniger mit Energie versorgt . 
Hab auch mal nur den Kreis leicht in Richtung G3 (Schilde) geschoben (wirklich nur etwas) und plötzlich war mein Antrieb ohne Saft.


----------



## lol2k (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Schmidde schrieb:


> Mir würde aber noch eine Anzeige fehlen *wieviel* Power denn nun wirklich *wo hin* geleitet wird.



Das monieren auch andere Spieler, wie aus nachfolgendem Thread hervorgeht: 
https://forums.robertsspaceindustries.com/discussion/147050/power-management-101

Aus diesem stammt übrigens auch das folgende Video zum Thema _Power Management_:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5FeEndqrQE


----------



## lol2k (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Gleich vorweg: Sorry für den Doppelpost!  Robo und ich überarbeiten momentan das Organisations-Profil und brauchen eure Rückmeldung. 

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*Manifesto *

  Wir verstehen uns als loser Verbund von Bastlern (Engineering) und Freigeistern (Freelancing), die ihr (Fach-)Wissen untereinander austauschen und erweitern. 
  Unabhängigkeit ist unsere oberste Maxime!
  Des Weiteren treten wir als Dienstleister auf (siehe dazu „Übersicht unserer Dienstleistungen“).

_Motto_: „Wir setzen neue Grenzen!“ 

*Wir wollen…**
  …in gemütlicher Garagen-/ Hangar-Atmosphäre Modulen und Schiffe modifizieren. 
  …diese je nach Anwendungsgebiet und Zielstellung für unsere Mitglieder und Kunden entsprechend optimieren/verbauen.
  …unser gewonnenes Fachwissen gewinnbringend auf dem Markt weiterverkaufen. 
  …eine Datenbank mit Informationen zu Herstellern und Modulen aufbauen. Diese beinhaltet unter anderem Vergleichsdaten zu nachfolgenden Punkten:


Preisen
(Verarbeitungs-) Qualität
Energieverbrauch
Hitzeentwicklung
Signaturradius
Overclocking-Werte
etc.​ _Mögliche Querschnittsaufgaben:_
- Bergung defekter Schiffe um an Module zu gelangen. (Salvaging)
- Sicherstellung eines regelmäßigen Wareneingangs von Komponenten, Modulen etc. (Trading)


*Übersicht unserer Dienstleistungen**

  Wir bieten:


Modifikation bestehender Schiffe und Module.
Austausch von Modulen (je nach Anwendungsgebiet).
Ermittlung des „Overclocking- / Stealth- Potentials“.
Verkauf von Einzelteilen und aufeinander abgestimmten Komponenten, sog. „Tuning Kits“.
_Beispiele_: „Stealth-Kit“ für F7C-S Hornet Ghost / „Rampage-Kit“ für F7C-M Super Hornet​
Ankauf gebrauchter Schiffe.
Verkauf von rundum modifizierten Schiffen, sog. „Ship Packages“.
Durchführung von Reparaturen.
 

**Änderungen vorbehalten* 


Lasst uns eure Meinung wissen! Freuen uns über Anregungen und Kritik!


----------



## steinschock (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Je nachdem wie es ins Spiel implementiert wird müssten wir evtl. ein Repair oder Tuningshop erwerben.


----------



## Caliosthro (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Klingt alles gut, sofern es kommt.
Einfach sammeln und später schauen, was wirklich geht?!


----------



## Robonator (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Caliosthro schrieb:


> Klingt alles gut, sofern es kommt.
> Einfach sammeln und später schauen, was wirklich geht?!


 
Ich würde es bevorzugen wenn wir das nun erstmal fertig bekommen und reinstellen. Abändern kann man es ja hinterher noch aber dieses "Page under construction" geht mir auf die Eier 
Btw, sollte jemand bei den englischen Übersetzungen irgendwelche Fehler finden, dann bitte durchgeben. Ich tu was ich kann, aber ich bin nicht unbedingt der beste in englisch und meinem amerikanischen Kollegen fällt auch so einiges gar nicht auf


----------



## Caliosthro (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Na ja...ich meinte nicht, dass jetzt nichts reingestellt wird.
Eher, dass man sich nicht daruaf versteift, dass das dan auch alles so existieren wird.
Hoffen alle, weiß aber keiner.


----------



## Robonator (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Naja das sollte ja schon klar sein, noch steht ja nichts fest. 
Wer weiß ob wir später überhaupt in so einem Umfang basteln können wie wir es uns erhoffen


----------



## lol2k (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Caliosthro schrieb:


> Klingt alles gut, sofern es kommt.
> Einfach sammeln und später schauen, was wirklich geht?!



Ganz genau - eine Art Ideensammlung! Wir wollen schon mal alles zusammentragen was uns bereits vorschwebt. Solltet ihr noch weitere Vorschläge haben, die zum Organisationsprofil passen, benennt diese ruhig! 
Star Citizen profitiert von der 'Crowd', unserer Organisation von der Mitwirkung der Mitglieder!


----------



## jumpel (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich finde das hört sich alles sehr gut an.
Ich habs auch gern "weniger" Clan-lastig, eben so wie das hier ist. Also damit ist gemeint, dass man sich nicht alle drei Tage im TS blicken lassen muss. Ist sehr entspannt hier. Wenns wirklich los geht wird man sich denke ich automatisch mehr und auch intensiver organisieren und das ist dann auch gut so.
Ich hab mit Robonator schon ein wenig geschrieben, aber hier nochmals: Wenn ich irgendwo helfen kann was die Organisation betrifft und es mein Kalender zulässt, schreibt mich gerne an wenn ihr wollt!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Zur Übersetzung: das folgende ist erst mal nur eine Google Übersetzung aber schon den 1. Satz hätte ich auch so übersetzt und nicht so wie er im moment übersetzt ist. Habe mir noch nicht die mühe und Zeit genommen das selbst zu übersetzen (mit Wörterbuchhilfe) aber ich finde "Space, the final frontier" viel besser als "Outer Space, a place of enormous distances." Und auch der 2. Satz gefällt mir bei google besser und ich hätte das auch genau so übersetzt.

Space, the final frontier. We write the year 2012. wobei ich hier eher We are writing the year 2012 schreiben würde.


This year will go down in the history of the games industry. Chris Roberts revealed his vision of a SciFi simulation in an unprecedented shape and size.
The project achieved within 30 days four times the originally set target of $ 500,000.
The public response has been overwhelming, the objectives of the Creator more than ambitious. Also one of the best-known German (Online) Magazine, for computer hardware and Games, PC Games Hardware [PCGH], draws on the history and henceforth reported extensively on the phenomenon of Star Citizen.
2013, Chris Roberts in a detailed blog entry a tuning system before, enabling players to customize ships and components to their personal preferences.
For example, if the purpose of an impending struggle uncompromising performance gains of modules made, you will automatically go hand in hand with a higher energy consumption and increased heat. This leads on the one hand to an increased inevitably signature and radius at the other side to the question as to how the modified components may be appropriately cooled in order to counteract significant decrease in the life.
"You have the choice between an affordable, readily available" Space Mart "laser design that might break more frequently, produces more heat and less efficient working ...
Or a - according to German engineering art, handmade - execution of a master of weapons manufacture, in which you will receive in return for your credits stack a particularly reliable and efficient weapon.
(And you do not even want to know what the laser guns, built by Joker, can afford at the end!) "
- Chris Roberts
2014: Foundation of the PCGH organization under the name "German Space Engineering" with the emphasis on "Engineering" and "Freelancing."
By 'Joker Engineering' inspired a group decides hardware enthusiasts PCGH forum, or to transfer their strong knowledge on the ship tuners Star Citizens and thus to put their skills in permanent universe proof.
(To be continued ...)
Member of (GAdvocacy)
Official Community Organization of the PCGH-Forum


Aber ich bin der Meinung man sollte erst mal warten was später im Game wirklich möglich sein wird ehe wir uns zu viele Gedanken machen. Denn im Moment kann sich alles noch ändern.

Edit: Bild hochgeladen falls nicht ganz klar wer ich dort bin...


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Sauber - ein dickes  dafür


----------



## lol2k (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

@ *SchumiGSG9*: Danke für dein Feedback! 

Wir planen primär unser Profil dem allgemeinen Standard anzupassen. Immer mehr Organisationen besitzen ausführliche Profile; bei uns stand bislang "nur" die History. 
Du hast natürlich recht, vieles liegt sprichwörtlich noch in den Sternen. Aber, wie sagt man doch so schön: Vorfreude ist eben die schönste Freude (und manchmal auch die Motivation, Dinge vorran zu treiben)!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Jupp - to go where no StarCitizen has gone before


----------



## Robonator (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Moin Leute!
Es gibt neues zur Org. Ich habe zwei Nachrichten erhalten die mehr oder weniger Interessant sind. 


Spoiler






> Guten Abend robonator .
> 
> Ich habe die letzten Wochen damit verbracht deutschsprachige SC unternehmen /Organisationen
> 
> ...


https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/TECHKON

und



> Servus,
> 
> im Auftrag meiner Corp. "Thelyn Ennor" und in meiner Funktion als Konstrukteur einer deutschsprachigen Allianz, schreibe ich dich hier an. Unser Ziel ist es eine große deutschsprachige militärische und wirtschaftliche Allianz zu schaffen, die als Gegengewicht zu den großen englischsprachigen Allianzen dienen soll.
> Deshalb möchte ich euch gerne zu einer kleinen informellen TS-Runde einladen.
> ...


https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/THELYN
Thelyn Ennor - multigaming guild



Was denkt ihr dazu? 
Ich halte den ersten Vorschlag bzw die erste Idee zwar für ganz cool, allerdings finde ich es etwas unseriös da es sich dort um lediglich eine einzelne Person handelt. 
Zweite Nachricht klingt dort schon etwas seriöser. Die Leute sind recht groß, haben Homepage & co, haben Buffed als Sponsor und scheinen auch schon etwas länger zu existieren. Ich denke man könnte ja einfach mal vorbeischauen und schauen was sie zu erzählen haben.


----------



## Caliosthro (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich halte von diesem ganzen Allianzgedöns nichts.

M.M.n. wird dieses "Allianz A zieht gegen Fraktion B in den Krieg" so nicht kommen.
Und wenn es so kommt, dann werde ich da nicht mitmachen.
Durch zu viele Bündnisse bist du dann plötzlich Teil eines Krieges.
(Das schreibe ich wegen der Formulierung "Gegengewicht zu englischen Allianzen")

Und eine Tuningbude wie sie hier aufgebaut werden soll (so verstehe ich es wenigstens) hat da in meinen Augen nichts verloren.
Aber ist halt auch nur meine Meinung...

Da sehe ich nun wieder die erste Nachricht als besser an.
Und wenn es bei dem 1 Hansel bleibt...
Greifen wir die Idee auf ?!


----------



## Robonator (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich denke mal kaum das irgendwer von uns in einen Krieg ziehen würde, grade wir wohl kaum. Was ich mir aber vorstellen könnte wäre massenhaft Profit, immerhin werden dann schlagkräftige und ordentlich zusammengestellte Schiffe benötigt. Später müssten Reparaturen vorgenommen werden und zerstörte Schiffe können verwertet werden 
Selber in den Krieg zu ziehen, plane ich selber eigentlich nicht, zumal ich sowieso eher zum PvE neige. Daher hoffe ich auch das später nicht zu viel auf PvP in SC gesetzt wird. 

Bezüglich Tuning & Co: Der Herr plant Rennen etc zu veranstalten und eine Liga ähnlich wie die DTM aufzubauen in der es eben um Rennen und deren Preisgelder geht. 
Er selber versucht uns quasi als Mitwirker anzuheuern damit wir eben qualifizierte Schiffe aufbauen und Tunen. Sollte die Geschichte Früchte tragen, dann wäre es ja auch umso besser für uns, denn dann können wir uns in der Szene einen Namen machen ergo mehr Kunden für uns. Ob er allein da aber etwas gebacken bekommt ist wieder eine andere Sache. 

Sollte es später möglich sein und das nehme ich mal stark an, dann denke ich sowieso das wir viele verschiedene Bereiche in der Org. vertreten werden. Dementsprechend können dann auch verschiedene Fachbereichsleiter ernannt werden.
Nur Schiffe für Combat & Exploring etc zu basteln wäre ja auch langweilig. Sollten wir später groß genug werden, können wir ja auch eine eigene Abteilung eben für die Rennsportgeschichte erstellen. 
Freelancing wird ja bei uns auch später eine große Rolle spielen, daher wird auch keiner gezwungen sein irgendwas in Richtung Engineering zu machen.


----------



## Laudian (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich finde die Idee mit dem Rennsport ehrlich gesagt ziemlich genial, allerdings kommt mir dieser "Felix A.Dick" nicht besonders seriös vor. Zuerst der Name, dann die ganzen Rechtschreibfehler...

Man müsste sich mal umgucken ob es noch andere Gruppen gibt die sowas planen, müssen ja nicht unbedingt deutschsprachige sein. Ich kann auch Engländer überholen 

Die Sache mit den Allianzen gefällt mir dagegen nicht so wirklich. Prinzipiell habe ich nichts dagegen Teil einer großen Allianz zu sein, aber doch nicht schon Jahre bevor das Spiel überhaupt richtig losgeht...

Ich warte lieber erstmal den Release + 2-3 Monate ab, dann sieht man wer wirklich vernünftig ist und wo sich die Kiddies rumtreiben.


----------



## Robonator (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



> Zuerst der Name, dann die ganzen Rechtschreibfehler...


Wenn es sein echter Name ist, dann kann man ihm dort nichts vorwerfen. Sein Star Citizen Account ist jedenfalls anders benannt. 
Bezüglich der Rechtschreibfehler hat er sich in einer zweiten Nachricht noch entschuldigt. 

Bezüglich der Allianzen muss ich dir Recht geben. Es ist noch zu früh, es ist selbst noch zu früh sich jetzt schon Gedanken über später Arbeit etc zu machen, allerdings kann man eben auch einen Vorteil daraus schlagen. 
Die Chance das wir eben einen Namen bekommen und später was zu tun haben werden ist nun eben höher als dann, da es jetzt vergleichsweise wenig ernsthafte und größere Orgas / Allianzen gibt die sich auch Gedanken machen. 
Später zum Release etc wird es von solchen ja nur so wimmeln.


----------



## Caliosthro (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Wie schnell man bei sowas plötzlich im Fokus steht habe ich immer wieder mal erlebt.

Einfaches Beispiel:
O-Game.
Ich war in einer Handelsallianz.
Irgendwann Bündniss mit einer Fleetrgruppe.
Als die dann ein paar anderen auf die virtuellen Schlipse getreten sind.
Waren plötzlich die Händler das Ziel der Angriffe.
So schnell kanns gehen.
(Sofern die Bündnisse öffentlich sind)


----------



## Robonator (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ja gut das ist wahr, man weiß ja bisher auch nicht ob es später überhaupt ein Allianz-System geben wird ähnlich wie z.B. in EVE etc. 

Ich denke aber das es durchaus sinnvoll wäre sich trotzdem mal anzuhören was die Herren dort vorschlagen wollen. Eventuell könnten wir hier ja auch mal kurz sammeln was wir von unserer Seite aus auf jeden Fall wissen wollen.


----------



## bleblo13 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich denke auch, dass Allianzen besonders jetzt schon eher sinnlos sind, zumal wir ja eigentlich neutral bleiben wollten wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?
Wir müssen ja nicht zwangsweise nur eine Seite beliefern, wir können auch beiden Parteien Dienstleistungen anbieten, dadurch springt für uns mehr Profit ab (Auch wenn das vielleicht etwas unmoralisch ist) und wir haben eventuell die Möglichkeit, in den Krieg einzugreifen, wenn wir einfach die Schiffe einer Partei stärker/schwächer machen als die der anderen.
Das ist jetzt natürlich viel Spekulation, wir sollten uns aber mMn noch nicht vor der Beta in solche Sachen verstricken, und selbst während der Beta würde ich erst einmal abwarten.
Wir können ja erstmal nur sowas wie "Partner" der Allianz sein, dann haben wir schon mal einen Kunden halbwegs sicher, müssen uns aber auch nicht in Kriege einmischen


----------



## Robonator (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Bezüglich Techkon und Rennen gibt es hier noch einige Infos:
TechKon Space Race (Idee zu SpaceRennen in SC) - Allgemeine Diskussionen - Star-Citizen-Online.de - Das News Community und Rollenspiel Portal
Bin dem ganzen nun doch eher skeptisch eingestellt. 

Die Jungs von der Alli haben ihrer bitte nochmal n bissel nachdruck gegeben und wollen das wir zumindest mal auf deren TS kommen.


----------



## lol2k (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Wie einige User bereits anmerkten, war der Grundgedanke der Organisation, als (Tuning-) Werkstatt aufzutreten. Wie wir dieses Wissen nun nutzen und gewinnbringend veräußern, sollten wir nochmal konkreter eingrenzen. 
Des Weiteren ist Freelancing ein weiterer Schwerpunkt unserer Organisation. Mir wäre daher ebenfalls eine Neutralität wichtig, um - wie *bleblo13* bereits andeutete - möglichst alle Seiten problemlos beliefern zu können. Allianzen in einem solch frühen Stadium des Spiels könnten sowohl förderlich als auch hinderlich sein - unkalkulierbar! Daher sollte jeder Beitritt gut durchdacht und abgewogen werden.


----------



## Gripschi (19. Juni 2014)

Allianzen sind ein Zweischneidiges Schwert. 
Eine Neutrale Corp ist angebracht. Sonst kommt in die Predoulie.

Evtl. sollte man einen Militanten Wing gründen. Den man als Söldner einsetzen kann.

Zum anderen ist es klug beide Seiten zu beliefern. So hat man die besten Gewinne und verscherzt es sich nicht mit einem.

Am besten siedelt man in einen schwer zugänglichen Gebiet und befestigt es um Trottel abzuhalten. Nützlich wären da Minen natürlich.


Am Ende muss man eh erstmal warten.


----------



## Caliosthro (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Macht doch eine Abstimmung?!
Da kann dann jeder sagen, was er von dem Allianzgedanken hält...


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Schon wieder eine Abstimmung wo dann 200 Leute Voten die mit uns gar nichts am Hut haben? Wäre zwar ne gute Idee, aber das funktioniert hier nicht. 
Ich habe aber nun von euch generell aufgefasst das ihr mit so einem Vorschlag eher unzufrieden seit. 

Meine Idee wäre es nun das ich der Ally eben bescheid gebe das wir lieber unabhängig bleiben wollen, grade um auch eine größere Masse an Kunden bedienen zu können. Ich werde mir dann mal notieren was sie dazu sagen und wen es irgendetwas neues gibt würde ich euch wieder bescheid geben. 

Bezüglich der Renngeschichte: Da würde ich selber nun doch eher abwarten. Bislang ist es einfach zu wenig, es wäre eventuell eine nette Idee wenn sich auch noch mehr Leute bzw noch mehr Organisationen daran beteiligen würden, aber so wie es jetzt ist, bringt es einfach nichts.


----------



## Caliosthro (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Robonator schrieb:


> aber so wie es jetzt ist, bringt es einfach nichts.


 
Haddu gut erkannt. 
Ist (Pre)-Alpha halt.
Aber so ist das als Häuptling.
Man backt ein schönes Brot und die Indianer maulen weil es keinen Kuchen gibt...


----------



## nick9999 (20. Juni 2014)

Ich denke abwerten ist eine super Idee


----------



## uka (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Also ich sehe das jetzt erst hier und möchte mal meine Meinung zu den 2 Dingen abgeben: 

1. "Rennliga" - Theoretisch eine super Sache, bei der wir mit viel Profit und gutem Ruf rausgehen könnten wenn es klappt. Allerdings würde ich dies nicht bewerten ohne mehr Informationen und einigen Gesprächen mit den beteiligten zu haben. Der Avatar des Flexxe ist jedenfalls sehr gut gewählt .

2. "Allianz" - Leider wurden dort direkt 2 Punkte angesprochen, die Militärische,- und die Wirtschaftliche-Allianz. Bei einer reinen Wirtschaftsallianz, um Preise etc. gegen die anderen großen Verbände durchzudrücken hätte ich nichts dagegen (natürlich mit weiteren und umfassenden Gesprächen, die Organisation ist ja bereits eine der Seröseren dort). Eine Militärallianz bietet jedoch viel Zündstoff und und Angriffsmöglichkeiten, die auch zum Krieg führen können. Einen Termin sollte man meiner Meinung aber mal wahrnehmen und sich das Ganze präsentieren lassen. 

Gruß

uka


----------



## lol2k (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

@uka

Zu 1: Von der Idee sind wir erstmal ein Stück abgerückt. Wir warten ab wie sich das Ganze weiterentwickelt, behalten es aber im Auge.
Zu 2: Robo und ich haben heute um 18:00 ein Gespräch mit den Vertretern von  "Thelyn Ennor". Wir werden euch über den Abschluss des Gesprächs auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## lol2k (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Sry für den Doppelpost - es gibt ein Update bzgl. der Kooperation mit einer weiteren Organisation.

Robo und ich haben soeben mit 4 Vertretern von _Thelyn Ennor_ beraten, in wie fern eine Allianz für unsere Organisation sinnvoll sein könnte. [Thelyn Ennor stellt eine größere Online-Community im deutschsprachigen Raum dar und bedient z.Z. 17 Spiele. Hier der Link zur Homepage.]

Dabei ist herausgekommen, dass die sog. "Star League" eine militärische und wirtschaftliche Allianz darstellt. Sie umfasst mittlerweile zwischen 15-20 Organisationen, die jeweils zwischen 13 - 65 Member mitbringen. 
Aus wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten wäre somit ein Kundenstamm garantiert. Im Falle eines Angriffs auf unsere Organisation stehen wir unter dem Schutz dieser Allianz. 

Schnittpunkte sehen wir ebenfalls im Bereich der Querschnittsaufgaben. Als Werkstatt benötigen wir einen kontinuierlichen Zufluss an Modulen und Schiffen - dieser wäre durch diese Handels-Allianz gegeben.
Da wir als Werkstatt andere Aspekte des Spiels nicht bedienen können, wäre es für Member der PCGH-Organisation darüber hinaus unkompliziert, an Aktionen innerhalb der Allianz teilzunehmen (bspw. Exploring, Mining, etc.).

Mit dem Zugang zu Rechten werden wir allerdings auch in die Pflicht genommen. Als Organisation mit über 30 Member erlangen wir ein sog. Stimmenrecht im Allianzrat. Dies bedeutet Präsenz zeigen und Ansprechpartner stellen. 
Wie wir im Falle eines Verteidigungsfall agieren sollen/ müssen wird von uns derzeit noch erfragt. Da wir keine Kampftruppe stellen, wäre höchstens eine Belieferung von Materialien und speziell angepassten Schiffen denkbar. Sobald wir eine Antwort erhalten, werden wir euch natürlich auf den neusten Stand bringen.
Das war es erstmal von unserer Seite. 

Wir würden uns über eine angeregte Diskussion zu diesem Thema freuen, da wir binnen 10 Tagen eine Entscheidung treffen wollen.


----------



## Robonator (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Und da ist auch schon die Antwort bezüglich der Fragen die wir noch hatten:


Spoiler






> Servus,
> natürlich werden wir das interne Allianzsystem mit einbinden. Die Abläufe und Regeln in der Allianz können aber nicht inGame vorgegeben werden, also muß man sich das ja auf dem Papier zurechtlegen. Eure Abläufe und Regeln sind ja auch nicht von SC vorgegeben....
> Verpflichtungen im Verteidigungsfall müßen nicht immer militärischer Natur sein, Kampfflotten benötigen ja auch Support wie Treibstoff oder Munition. Da ihr sicher auch die schnellsten Schiffe haben werdet, könntet ihr genauso gut Scouteinsätze fliegen. Natürlich können Piloten auch als Infanterie kämpfen, oder als Gunner in den großen Schiffen dabei sein. Ihr seht es gibt genug Möglichkeiten sich solidarisch zu zeigen.
> 
> ...


----------



## lol2k (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Die Jungs machen auf jeden Fall einen gut organisierten Eindruck. Die haben bspw. Exel-Tabellen mit Formeln für die Berechnung von Stimmenanteilen sowie eine 5-seitige Allianz-Charter erstellt - da steckt Motivation dahinter! 
Wir sollten nun abwägen in wie fern sich das mit unserer Souveränität, sprich dem Freelancing beisst.


----------



## Caliosthro (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



lol2k schrieb:


> in wie fern sich das mit unserer Souveränität, sprich dem Freelancing beisst.


 
m.M.n. sehr.
Sorry aber auf solchen Über-Orga Kram hab ich nicht den Ansatz von Lust.


----------



## lol2k (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Caliosthro schrieb:


> m.M.n. sehr.



Diese Bedenken haben Robonator und ich den Allianz-Vertretern gegenüber ebenfalls geäußert. Daher hat uns _Thelyn Ennor_ zusätzlich die Möglichkeit eröffnet, als sog. "Partner" aufzutreten. Somit würden wir nicht unter dem Banner der Allianz fungieren, müssten aber auch auf alle Privilegien, die damit einhergehen, verzichten. Dies kommt im Grunde einem Nichtangriffspakt gleich. 


Es ist wichtig, dass ihr Bedenken, Kritik und Vorschläge äußert, damit Robonator und ich die Organisation zukünftig (entsprechend ihren Zielen) präziser ausrichten können.


----------



## lol2k (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Erneut ein Update aus den Werkshallen unserer (Tuning-)Werkstatt:

Unser heutiges Meeting mit _Thelyn Ennor_ ist durchweg positiv verlaufen, künftig sind wir mit weiteren Kooperationspartnern aus dem Bereichen Mining, Trading, Exploring uvm. vernetzt.
Bei Bedarf können wir mit ihnen in den direkten Austausch gehen, was partnerschaftliche Aktionen deutlich erleichtert.

Netzwerkpartner sind bislang:


 Thelyn Ennor 
Neue Hanse 
Borderworld Trading & Mining
Twilight of the Gods
Blue Suns
Dieses Netzwerk fördert in erster Linie den Kontakt zwischen verschiedensten Organisationen und ist daher als loser Zusammenschluss zu verstehen, dem wir uns bedienen können. 
Wir sind und bleiben natürlich weiterhin autark.

Sollte es noch Fragen geben, könnt ihr die natürlich jederzeit hier stellen!


----------



## Aldrearic (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich bin auch dabei.

Was ich mache und tue werd ich später noch entscheiden. und MP ist derzeit noch nichts bei mir.


----------



## guss (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich habe heute einen Invite von einer "Star League" erhalten. Hat das etwas mit diesen "Thelyn Ennor" zu tun? Ist noch wer von uns eingeladen worden? Ich habe darauf erst mal noch nicht reagiert.



> Hallo Kameraden,
> 
> dies ist der Invite als Affiliate in die Allianz Star League. Die Mitgliedschaft bei GSE, bleibt bestehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robonator (1. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Moin,

Ja das stimmt schon so. Die Star League ist die Allianz in der wir uns nun befinden. Dazu wird es aber von unserer Seite bald noch etwas Infos geben, ebenso wird der Startpost nochmal komplett überarbeitet und Wahrscheinlich auch die Seite unserer Organisation.
Diese Org. die dort nun unter dem Namen Star League gegründet wurde, wird wohl nur solange bestehen bleiben bis das Allianz-System eingeführt wird.


----------



## uka (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Hab die Sig mal aktualisiert Robo, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin - zu überladen?

Auf jeden Fall mehr HQ


----------



## Robonator (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



uka schrieb:


> Hab die Sig mal aktualisiert Robo, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin - zu überladen?
> 
> Auf jeden Fall mehr HQ


 
Soweit eigentlich ganz nett, allerdings finde ich das diese schwarze Schrift recht schwierig zu lesen ist und die spiegelung rechts und links ist irgendwie ablenkend^^


----------



## uka (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Was für eine Farbe schwebt dem Herr denn vor ?


----------



## Robonator (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



uka schrieb:


> Was für eine Farbe schwebt dem Herr denn vor ?


 
Ich hab nicht die geringste Ahnung. Irgendwas das sich mehr davon abhebt


----------



## uka (22. August 2014)

http://www.888er.de/starcitizen/sc2.png ? 

Btw. wirkt ein wenig Fett 

Edit: Doppelpost kann ich selbst nicht löschen 

Ich finde aber der schwarz-Ton passt bei den 3 Stichpunkten, nur nicht beim GSE.


----------



## Robonator (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

So in groß kann ich das nicht beurteilen, da es ja inner Sig deutlich kleiner ist^^


----------



## uka (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

http://www.888er.de/starcitizen/sc2.png
http://www.888er.de/starcitizen/sc.png 

Habe mal weiße transparente Punkte rein gehauen


----------



## Robonator (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Damit sieht man das ja noch schlechter


----------



## lol2k (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

@uka

Die Sätze auf der rechten Seite der Signatur sind nur Platzhalter oder? 
GSE versteht sich ja primär als (Tuning)-Werkstatt, daher könnten die Wörter "trade / routes", "discover" und "mine / ressources" eventuell zu falschen Erwartungen / Vorstellungen führen.
Ansonsten sind Bild und Schriftart ansprechend gewählt, super Arbeit! 
Vielleicht wirkt eine weiße bzw. blaue Umrandung der Schrift noch entsprechend interessant?!


----------



## uka (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



lol2k schrieb:


> @uka
> 
> Die Sätze auf der rechten Seite der Signatur sind nur Platzhalter oder?
> GSE versteht sich ja primär als (Tuning)-Werkstatt, daher könnten die Wörter "trade / routes", "discover" und "mine / ressources" eventuell zu falschen Erwartungen / Vorstellungen führen.
> ...



Ja ich habe viel nach möglichen Satzkombi's gesucht, aber bin nicht wirklich weiter über ein schlecht klingendes Pimp my Ship hinweg gekommen . 

Irgendwelche Ideen? Wobei Handeslwege würde ja schon passen wenn die Dienstleistung die Lieferung impliziert. 

Ich werde Montag noch mal mit Schattierungen / Rahmen / Inschrift-Farbverläufen rumspielen ^^.


----------



## Robonator (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ein Weiß mit schwarzem Rand, halt ganz klassisch, wäre ja nen Versuch wert. Und auf jeden Fall halt die drei Sätze größer, die sind in der Sig im Forum recht klein


----------



## Robonator (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Kurze Zwischeninfo an die Member:

Wir sind heute (24.08.2014) aus der Allianz "Star League" ausgetreten. Es gab seit einiger Zeit interne Probleme die auch in einer heutigen Sitzung nicht behoben werden konnten. 
Es ist Schade, dass wir den Gedanken vorerst nicht weiter führen können, aber um uns als Gemeinschaft zu bewahren haben wir diesen Schritt gewählt. 
In diesem Kontext wurden Member, die bereits in die Allianz-Organisation eingetreten sind, auf der RSI Seite von uns angeschrieben. Sollte wir jemanden übersehen haben, dann bitte ich die Person selbstständig aus zutreten.


----------



## uka (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Hab nochmal etwas getestet, bzgl. Schrift: http://www.888er.de/starcitizen/sc2.png (der Schlagschatten der Schrift wäre noch Fehlerhaft, da das Licht im Bild von links oben kommt ^^)

Würde mich zudem freuen wenn wir heut Abend nochmal im TS zusammen kommen können pyro und robo


----------



## Robonator (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich werd ja sowieso aufkreuzen. 
Hab mir btw heute Nacht überlegt einfach das Connie-Modell zu nehmen, aus einer passenden Richtung vor nem Greenscreen zu fotografieren und das dann auf so einen Hintergrund zu packen. 
Ein Schiff aus dem Game würde wohl etwas besser passen als ein Schiff ausm Film


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Robonator schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischeninfo an die Member:
> 
> Wir sind heute (24.08.2014) aus der Allianz "Star League" ausgetreten. Es gab seit einiger Zeit interne Probleme die auch in einer heutigen Sitzung nicht behoben werden konnten.
> Es ist Schade, dass wir den Gedanken vorerst nicht weiter führen können, aber um uns als Gemeinschaft zu bewahren haben wir diesen Schritt gewählt.
> In diesem Kontext wurden Member, die bereits in die Allianz-Organisation eingetreten sind, auf der RSI Seite von uns angeschrieben. Sollte wir jemanden übersehen haben, dann bitte ich die Person selbstständig aus zutreten.


 


Spoiler



Gibt dazu auch mehr Infos ? Noch bei in bei denen drin wenn auch versteckt.


----------



## lol2k (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

@*SchumiGSG9*

Die Allianz hat sich, grob gesagt, in zwei Teile gegliedert, da es innerhalb dieser zu Unstimmigkeiten zwischen einzelnen Organisationen gekommen ist. Da wir dem Geschehen relativ neutral gegenüber stehen, haben wir auf die Entwicklungen reagiert und beschlossen, uns vorerst zurück zu ziehen. Wir werden beobachten ob die Gruppen auf Dauer in der Lage sind, sich zu stabilisieren, da der Grundgedanke der Allianz schon stimmig war. Ingesamt haben wir in den letzten Monaten überwiegend positive Erfahrungen gesammelt, die wir natürlich in die GSE-Organisation miteinfließen lassen werden. 

1. Ab sofort steht uns ein Star Citizen-Channel unter folgender Teamspeak-Adresse: *93.90.180.186* zur Verfügung*. *(Danke an Robonator und uka)Hier ist jeder willkommen, der mehr zur GSE-Organisation oder Star Citizen selbst erfahren möchte.  

2. Um als Werkstatt erfolgreich zu sein, suchen wir neben Mechanikern auch Spieler, die eine interne "Infrastruktur" mitgestalten. Querschnittsaufgaben sind bspw.: Exploration & Resources, Trading & Transport, Scouting & Security. 

Falls Fragen bestehen - einfach rein damit!


----------



## Robonator (23. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich hau das hier mal hoch mit einem Update:
Wir haben die Organisationsseite überarbeitet und Texte für Manifesto und Charter hinzugefügt 
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/GSE


----------



## Robonator (23. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Update:
Startpost überarbeitet.


----------



## lol2k (23. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Und wie immer: Falls es Fragen, Anmerkungen oder Kritik geben sollte - immer her damit!


----------



## Schmidde (23. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Gefällt mir sehr gut 
Fehlt nur noch die englische Übersetzung


----------



## lol2k (23. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Schmidde schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch die englische Übersetzung



Ooh ja... Jemand interessiert?


----------



## Laudian (24. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



lol2k schrieb:


> Ooh ja... Jemand interessiert?


 
Guckstu hier:



Spoiler



The infinite expanses of space. It is the year 2012.

This year will go down in the history of the gaming industry. Chris Roberts is revealing his vision of a Sci-Fi simulation on a vast scale yet untold of.

Within 30 days, the project reached 4 times its initial goal of $500.000.

The response of the public is overwhelming, the goals of the creator more than ambitious.

One of the best known German magazines for PC Hardware, PC Games Hardware [PCGH], picked up on the emergence of the game and henceforth covered its development in extensive detail.


In a detailed blog entry in 2013, Chris Roberts introduced a tuning system that would allow players to modify ships and single components to their personal needs.

For example, the power of a ships modules can be increased before an imminent fight. On the one hand, this will increase the ships battle capability, but on the other hand, it increases heat output and power consumption.
This leads us to the question how we can appropriately cool the now overclocked components to reduce the chance of a system failure.

“You have the choice: You could buy an affordable and easily obtainable “SpaceMart”-laser cannon that has a higher power output, consumes more energy and has a high chance of system failure...
… or you could go for a  product made in Germany that is produced in handwork by famous weapon producers that will deliver particularly efficient and reliable weapons in exchange for your credits.”

“And you don't even want to know what a laser cannon built by joker can deliver in the end!”
Chris Roberts

2014:
Founding of the PCGH organization under the alias “German Space Engineering” with a main emphasis on “Engineering” and “Freelancing”.

Inspired by Joker Engineering, a group of hardware enthusiasts of the PCGHX board decides to apply their extensive knowledge on Star Citizen ship-mechanics to prove their skills in the permanent universe.

To be continued...



Ich hab jetzt nicht auf jede Feinheit geachtet, aber so alles in allem sollte der Text schon Sinn machen


----------



## Robonator (24. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Den History-Text haben wir schon. Wenn dann fehlt eher Manifesto und Charter und ein gottverdammter ordentlicher Editor für den Text. Der Kack den wir jetzt haben nimmt ja nichtmal einfachste Formatierungen an


----------



## lol2k (24. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Laudian schrieb:


> Guckstu hier:



Auch wenn bereits Übersetzungen des History-Textes existieren (wie Robo bereits anmerkte) - ein herzliches "Dankeschön" für deine Engagement! 

Sollte noch jnd. Zeit und Geduld haben, die Texte der Reiter "Manifesto" und "Charter" in die englische Sprache zu übersetzen, würden Robo und ich uns natürlich sehr freuen.


----------



## Robonator (28. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Aloha!
Ich würde einmal ganz gerne jeden bitten seinen PCGH, Star Citizen Namen und seine Schiffe hier einmal reinzuschreiben. 
Ich möchte eine kleine Tabelle anlegen um eine Übersicht zu bekommen 

Gruß


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

PCGH Namen siehe links - WTRiker - Super Hornet & Freelancer-MIS

Edit + The-Drake-Herald


----------



## Abductee (28. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

*Abductee   |   #Abductee*
Origin 890 Jump
Aegis Reclaimer
RSI Constellation Phoenix 						
Banu Merchantman
Anvil Superhornet


----------



## guss (28. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

guss - Origin 325a Fighter


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

PC-Bastler_2011 | Sgt_Hawkins | Aurora & Origin 315P
PC-Bastler_2011 | Vadm_Flint | Aurora


----------



## Schmidde (28. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Schmidde

Constellation (Andromeda)
Origin M50
F7C Hornet




Abductee schrieb:


> Aegis Reclaimer



oh du böser böser Junge


----------



## steinschock (29. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Bloodshock  ---- 325A


----------



## Caliosthro (30. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Robonator schrieb:


> Aloha!
> Ich würde einmal ganz gerne jeden bitten seinen PCGH, Star Citizen Namen und seine Schiffe hier einmal reinzuschreiben.
> Ich möchte eine kleine Tabelle anlegen um eine Übersicht zu bekommen
> 
> Gruß


 
Name: wie hier.
Schiffe: Verschlusssache.


----------



## nick9999 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

nick9999 | ProfiN00b | Aurora LN


----------



## Amon (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Oh! Ihr wart auch in der Star League?! Ich und meine Orga waren da auch mal drin. Wir waren eines der Gründungsmitglieder die gegangen sind.  Wenn man bei euch auch als Affilliate eintreten kann hätte ich Interesse. Bieten kann ich eine Freelancer DUR,  eine M50 und eine F7A Hornet.


----------



## Robonator (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Jup auch als Affiliate kannst du zu uns. Send ne Bewerbung ggf. mit PCGH Namen dann hau ich dich mit rein


----------



## Gripschi (4. Oktober 2014)

Primary:

- Schiffe Recyclen / Bergen
- Repeartuen im Felde
- Engeneering evtl. wenn ich das behersche

Secondary:

- Smuggling
- Bounty
- Erkunden

Schiffe:
- Origin 300i 
- Aegis Reclaimer
- später der AMD exklusive Racer

Sonst bei fragen fragen. Bwewerbung in RSI ist raus.
Sehe grade Handle Name ist Reaser  ID 121382

fg


----------



## Abductee (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich hab zwar mal eine gute Erklärung gelesen was der Unterschied zwischen dem Monicker und dem Handle, so ganz kapier ichs aber immer noch nicht.
Monicker steht im Forum bei einem Posting an erster Stelle und auch auf den Ranglisten beim Arena Commander.
Nur wo wird dann der Handle eingesetzt?


----------



## Robonator (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Der Handle ist (eigentlich) fest. Der ist für den User das was die SID bei der Organisation ist. Man findet sie darunter. 
Bei meinem Profillink steht z.B. robonator in der URL ( https://forums.robertsspaceindustries.com/profile/232114/robonator ) weil das eben mein Handle ist. 
Der Monicker dient quasi nur als Anzeigename den du ändern kannst wie du Laune hast. Zumindest habe ich das so aufgefasst.


----------



## Yosch (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Servus.
Der Vollständigkeit halber:

Yosch | Yosch | 3x Aurora LX | P-72 Archimedes LTI | Herald LTI | Freelancer MAX LTI | Freelancer DUR LTI | Freelancer MIS LTI | Carrack LTI


----------



## Chewbacca83 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

wo finde ich die ts daten?


----------



## lol2k (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ups, ist wohl beim letzten Update des Startposts verloren gegangen. Unsere TS3-IP lautet:

*93.90.180.186* [Channel "Star Citizen"]


----------



## jumpel (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Denkt ihr ein Mod kann das Thema hier oben festpinnen oder zumindest immer oben bei den regulären Themen ankleben.
Ist ja schon irgendwie von Bedeutung die Orga... jetzt vielleicht noch nicht, aber das kommt so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche :]


----------



## Robonator (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich hab den grauen mal angeschrieben und nachgefragt


----------



## jumpel (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

@ Robonator, endlich komm ich mal dazu: Wegen deinem Post #267

jumpel | Vultur | MISC Freelancer, MISC Starfarer, Aegis Avenger, Origin M50


----------



## Robonator (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Danke dafür  Langsam wächst die Liste


----------



## jumpel (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Kann man unsere Flottenaufstellung schon irgendwo anschauen oder ist die noch "geheim"? ;]


----------



## Robonator (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Momentan ist es noch ein privates Dokument und von unseren 45 Membern haben wir leider auch erst insgesamt 17 Einträge.


----------



## steinschock (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

 45 war wohl schon zu lange nicht mehr auf Org Seite.


----------



## IceyJones (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

IceyJones / IceyJones / 325a + Avenger


----------



## Robonator (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



steinschock schrieb:


> 45 war wohl schon zu lange nicht mehr auf Org Seite.


Seit heute auch schon 46


----------



## bleblo13 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Mal so ne ganz dumme Frage von mir: Besteht ihr auf die 18+ Regelung? Dann bin ich nämlich raus^^


----------



## Robonator (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Naja wenn du bis zum Release des PU 18 bist, oder dich als erwachsen genug beweist, dann kannst du auch vorher schon mit zu uns


----------



## bleblo13 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Bin zu Release des PU (Mein letzter Stand ist Ende 2015) 17 1/2, wir können ja erstmal gucken 

bleblo13 - Geier - Aurora MR


----------



## lol2k (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



bleblo13 schrieb:


> Mal so ne ganz dumme Frage von mir: Besteht ihr auf die 18+ Regelung? Dann bin ich nämlich raus^^



Die Vorgabe ist vorrangig als "Kindersicherung" zu verstehen.


----------



## CakeOfCakes (1. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Hallo zusammen,

bin heute zu euch gestoßen.
Hab momentan noch nicht viel Ahnung vom Spiel, lese mich aber fleißig ein 

Gruß
Cake


----------



## Robonator (1. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ah freut mich das du dich auch gleich hier registriert hast. 
Bei Fragen kannst du dich natürlich auch an uns wenden


----------



## Quppi (3. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Hab mich auch mal beworben.
Hab übrigens ne Origin 300i


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> PCGH Namen siehe links - WTRiker - Super Hornet & Freelancer-MIS


 
so kleine Änderung siehe Bilder


----------



## Robonator (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Jo danke, ist geupdated


----------



## S754 (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Hi, gibt es auch einen aktiven TS wo jemand da ist? Jedes mal wenn ich reinschau ist keiner im Channel. Hab mir letzte Woche SC geholt aber komme nicht so wirklich zurecht und würde mich über ein bisschen "Starthilfe" freuen.


----------



## Amon (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich kann dir für Infos Star Citizen News Radio und das Star Citizen HQ empfehlen. Auf dem HQ TS ist auch immer was los. Links kann ich dir gerade nicht geben weil ich vom phone tipper. Solltest du aber leicht über die Suchmaschine deiner Wahl finden.


----------



## Robonator (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Bei uns ist halt wenig los da man nicht wirklich viel tun kann. Ansonsten musste es eben hier reinschreiben oder jemanden direkt anschreiben


----------



## lol2k (5. November 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Hi, gibt es auch einen aktiven TS wo jemand da ist? Jedes mal wenn ich reinschau ist keiner im Channel. Hab mir letzte Woche SC geholt aber komme nicht so wirklich zurecht und würde mich über ein bisschen "Starthilfe" freuen.



Sitzen oftmals auch in einem anderen Channel, da wir uns natürlich auch mit anderen Spielen beschäftigen!  
Wie Robo bereits schrieb: Bei Fragen sind wir natürlich hier im Sammelthread, auf der RSI-Seite oder per PN jeden Tag erreichbar.
Grüße lol2k


----------



## Tahooma (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Danke für die Aufnahme in die Organisation


----------



## Robonator (6. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Willkommen bei uns


----------



## S754 (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Hi, habe mich gerade beworben


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Update:
Sgt_Hawkins | Mustang Omega : AMD Edition


----------



## Robonator (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Update:
> Sgt_Hawkins | Mustang Omega : AMD Edition


 
Hast du auf dem nun nur noch die Mustang oder ist sie dazu gekommen? 


> Hi, habe mich gerade beworben


Willkommen bei uns dann, du bist schon drin


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (8. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

dazugekommen


----------



## wastel (12. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

So, nun auch mal beworben.

RL Name: Sebastian
SC Name: Wastel McGuinness

Schiffe:
Aurora LN
I325A
F7C-M Superhornet
Conni Auqila

..und Subscriber

Grüsse
Wastel


----------



## Bumblebee (12. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Sauber, Sebastian, schöner Hangar


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Damit wären wir dann schon 55. So langsam wächst die Org. ja


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

so Avanger Varianten sind Angekündigt da werde ich dann wohl wieder ein Schiff verkaufen die Constellation Taurus da die ohne LTI ist und falls die Avanger Varianten mit LTI kommen davon eine holen hatte sie schon mal mit LTI

außerdem ist mein Dog Tag eben gekommen siehe Bilder


----------



## Abductee (22. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Schönes Dogtag 

Ist das mit einem Stift graviert oder mit Laser?
Fühlst du was beim drüberfahren?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

ja da fehlt was an material also wohl Laser

Edit:
Habe eben mitbekommen das bis zum 1.12.2014 wieder einige Schiffe verkauft werden die es sonst nicht gibt mit 2 Jahre Versicherung besser als 6 Monate schade das es kein LTI gibt.

Habe erst mal die Constellation Taurus (6 Monate Versicherung) verkauft und die M50 (2 Jahre Versicherung) geholt mal sehen ob mir die im moment besser gefällt als zuletzt wo ich sie erst gegen die 350-R getauscht und später beide verkauft hatte.

Das mit den Avanger Varianten wird wohl noch etwas dauern mal sehen was ich dann mache.

Aber nie werde ich wohl die Super Hornet und die Freelancer Mis beide mit LTI verkaufen.


----------



## Robonator (22. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Mega Geil


----------



## Chrissyx (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Moin,

bin auch neu dabei. 

@Robonator: Meine Schiffsliste besteht nur aus einem Eintrag, der Anvil Carrack. War nicht gerade günstig , daher wird's auch erstmal bei dem einem Schiff bleiben.

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## Robonator (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Yo danke und willkommen bei uns!


----------



## wastel (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Update, falls es mal ne Schiffsliste gibt:

Streiche Aquila, setzte Carrack

Momentan stellt die Carrack für mich das Forschungsschiff dar das ich von der Aquila erhoffte. Wenn das Interieur nur ansatzweise so kommt wie in den ersten Bildern, 
ist das einfach viel mehr als die, momentan lieblose, Aquila zu bieten hat.

Wastel


----------



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Absolut, die Constellation hat mit den neuen Schiffen einiges an Attraktivität verloren.
Geplant als Allrounder der halt von allem ein wenig kann, sind die Spezialschiffe aber bei dem was sie nicht können auch nicht wirklich schlechter, dafür in der Hauptaufgabe wesentlich besser.


----------



## Robonator (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Yo danke Liste ist geupdated. Hab meine Aquila auch schon eingeschmolzen und eben gegen die Merchantman eingetauscht. Von der Carrack gibt es noch nicht wirklich was zu sehen, daher hab ich sie mir auch nicht geholt. Zumal sie mir sowieso zu teuer ist.


----------



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich bin ja davon begeistert das sich so viele über die Carrack aufregen das sie mehr Waffen braucht  (Erkundungsschiff!)
Das beste in dem Mecker-Thread war dann die Meldung "This is no space combat game".


----------



## Robonator (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich musste eben grade lachen. Habe mir Videos zu den neuen Schiffen angeschaut die man nu fliegen darf und irgendwie haben sie alle eines gemeinsam, nämlich das Kommentar "It's so maneuverable!"  
Warum wundert mich das nicht?  
Naja hab nu selber mal auf die Mustang Alpha gewechselt, da ich die Aurora einfach unglaublich hässlich finde. Werd die gleich mal antesten, leider lädt das Spiel nur mit 2mb/s von möglichen 5.7mb/s


----------



## Gripschi (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Moin mal nen Update:

315 statt 300i
Amd Omega Mustang


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Hab mich mal eingeschrieben nachdem ich es soeben gewagt habe von meinem Weihnachtsgeld eine Aurora ES + Arena Commander Zugang geholt hab 
(Ist zwar nicht grad viel, aber der Führerschein nuckelt doch schon ganz schön am Geldbeutel )
StarCitizen Name ist der selbe wie hier im Forum mit dem Selben Avatar. Causalplayer/Regular 

Edit: Falls ich irgendwelche Angaben vergessen habe, bitte Bescheid geben


----------



## Amon (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Hornet Ghost, Hornet Ghost! Nennt mich Night Rider.  ******* is das Ding cool.


----------



## Abductee (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Absolut, ich will auch einen schwarzen Lack 
Meine Schiffe sollen alle so finster wie meine Seele werden.

Bin ja gespannt wie die anderen Skins so aussehen.
# You Got Our Backs (Electro Skin Hull)
# Blackbeard Stealth Skin


----------



## Robonator (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich selber hab eig nur meine Aurroa zur Mustang Alpha geändert. Für die Delta oder ne Hornet fehlen mir 5$ 

@FrozenPie Willkommen bei uns!


----------



## Amon (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Für alle die sie mal sehen wollen. Ist sie nicht schön? 

http://u34.imgup.net/ScreenShot7f11.jpg


----------



## Robonator (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ab innen R+V Hangar, ich will was sehen!


----------



## Amon (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

R+Y?! Bin ich Krösus?! 

Außerdem ist der mir zu steril. Mein jetziger passt mir schon nich, ich mag die Bruchbude.


----------



## Abductee (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Amon schrieb:


> ich mag die Bruchbude.



Kennst du den VFG Industrial Hangar?
Das ist mal ein Rattenloch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ja gut ich hab sie alle, bevorzuge aber den R+V wegen der Größe, dem edlen Design und weils irgendwie der Einzige ist, der mal über vernünftige Beleuchtung verfügt


----------



## Amon (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Hat halt jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack.  Abductee ist das die Super Hornet?


----------



## Abductee (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Jop, mit vier CF-117 Badger Repeater.
Die Feuerkraft ist extrem.


----------



## Robonator (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Meine Mustang ist nen bissel schwach auf der Brust. 1 Waffe dazugesteckt und sie hat keinerlei Energie mehr.


----------



## Abductee (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich hatte davor den Ominsky VI montiert, wenn da beide Treffen ist so ein Scythe ein one hit.
Die Feuergeschwindigkeit und Energieverbrauch ist aber auch extrem.


----------



## Robonator (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Vor dem Update hatte ich in meiner gestellten Hornet oben die Omni 6's, an den seiten die Gatlings und unten in der Nase 2 M4A Laser verbaut. Lief wunderbar, hatte echt dick Damage gemacht und ich konnte die Ominsky's fast durchspammen 
Irgendwie ist nu aber alles ganz komisch und beim Tisch zum anpassen bekomm ich immer noch drops auf 10 FPS.


----------



## Amon (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



> Irgendwie ist nu aber alles ganz komisch und beim Tisch zum anpassen bekomm ich immer noch drops auf 10 FPS.



Was soll ich denn sagen? Meine HD7870 kommt auch ganz schön ins schwitzen.


----------



## Abductee (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Die Holo-Oberfläche ist eine Katastrophe.
Unübersichtlich, schwer zu bestücken und wenig Infos.
Hoffentlich kommt die bald weg.
Die neue Oberfläche wurde doch irgendwann mal gespoilert oder?


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Hab mich mal eingeschrieben nachdem ich es soeben gewagt habe von meinem Weihnachtsgeld eine Aurora ES + Arena Commander Zugang geholt hab
> (Ist zwar nicht grad viel, aber der Führerschein nuckelt doch schon ganz schön am Geldbeutel )
> StarCitizen Name ist der selbe wie hier im Forum mit dem Selben Avatar. Causalplayer/Regular
> 
> Edit: Falls ich irgendwelche Angaben vergessen habe, bitte Bescheid geben


Ja, genauso habs ich auch gemacht. Mein Name ist auch wie hier im Forum. Hab auch die Aurora ES zu Anfang....bin noch am downloaden der 20GB....


----------



## Robonator (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Na dann auch ein Herzliches Willkommen an dich! 
Damit wären wir nun auch schon 61 Member


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Willkommen (auch) hier* picar81_4711
*Ein Vorteil von uns "Faltverrückten" ist, dass wir guuuuuuuuute Hardware haben


----------



## killersb1 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Hi Leute,

wollte nur mal eben meinen Star Citizen Status updaten.

Aktuell Schiffe:
Mustang Delta
315p
Herald
Aurora CL

Meine Handle: killersb

Gruß
killersb1


----------



## FrozenPie (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Update:

Aktuelle Schiffe:
Aurora ES
Avenger (neu dazugekommen)


----------



## lol2k (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Aktuelle Schiffe:
> Aurora ES
> Avenger (neu dazugekommen)



Dann hat sich dein Problem mit der Aurora ES ja jetzt in Luft aufgelöst, was?


----------



## FrozenPie (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



lol2k schrieb:


> Dann hat sich dein Problem mit der Aurora ES ja jetzt in Luft aufgelöst, was?



Jupp hat es, weil ich unter nem Schrank noch einen Weihnachtsbrief (vom Jahr 2013 ) gefunden hab 
Die Avenger gefällt mir gut bzw. sehr gut, auch wenn die Energiewaffen an den Flügeln den Generator nach 4-5 Schüssen leergesaugt haben laden sie sich doch ziemlich schnell wieder auf 

Edit: Bugs in den Modellen kann man ja auch reporten (Beziehe mich da auf die vorderen Hydraulikstangen links und rechts an der Rampe der Avenger und auf die z.T. niedrig aufgelösten Texturen der Türen) oder? Gibt's dafür einen Thread den ich nicht finde?


----------



## lol2k (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Sehr gut, ein Hoch auf Weihnachtsbriefe. 
Ja, Bugs kann man wie folgt melden:



> To report bugs or issues you may find with the Hangar Module, please post in the Hangar bug report forum found here: https://forums.robertsspaceindustries.com/categories/hangar-bug-reports


----------



## FrozenPie (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass die Schildanzeige nicht funktioniert?
Meiner Avenger ist es egal wie viel Laserbeschuss sie ausgesetzt ist, der Schild bleibt konstant bei 100%. Erst bei Raketenbeschuss sinkt er auf 75% ab und die Schiffsteile nehmen trotzdem Schaden 

Edit: Und ist es normal, dass das Spiel sich nicht die Bewaffnung des Schiffes, nach einer Änderung, nicht bis zum nächsten Neustart merkt und man alles immer wieder neu ausrüsten muss wenn man das Spiel neustartet?


----------



## Robonator (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ja das sind einige der Probleme. Das mit der Bewaffnung ist nichts neues, schon ewig da und das mit den Schilden ist wohl buggy. Noch einer der Gründe warum ichs zzt. nicht zocke^^


----------



## lol2k (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

*Neuigkeiten*: Die GSE ist künftig Mitglied der „*Horizon Alliance*“.

Die "Horizon Alliance" repräsentiert unterschiedlich gelagerte Organisationen aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum, die zusammenkommen, um in wirtschaftlichen und sicherheitsrelevanten Fragen in einen kontinuierlichen Austausch zu gehen.


*Welche Möglichkeiten ergeben sich dadurch für unsere Organisation?*



 Wirtschaftliche Kooperation mit Allianzmitgliedern möglich, die Bereiche wie Exploring, Mining, Trading sowie Transport bereits zu den Hauptaufgaben ihrer Organisationen erklärt haben. 
Militärische Kooperation mit Allianzmitgliedern möglich, die progressiv aufgestellt sind und die bspw. Bereiche wie Bounty Hunting und Security bedienen. 
 

Zugriff auf ein Dienstleistungsnetzwerk und zugleich einen großen Kundenstamm, wodurch sich unser Bekanntheitsgrad erhöht. (Die Horizon Alliance stellt momentan 162 Spieler, Tendenz steigend!) 
 

*Was bedeutet das konkret für GSE Mitglieder?*

- Die Allianz stellt in erster Linie ein Angebot für euch dar!
Beispiel 1:​Wenn euch (innerhalb unserer Organisation) Mitspieler für ein Vorhaben fehlen, könnt ihr eure Suche auf die „Allianzebene“ erweitern, um zusätzliche Mitstreiter zu aktivieren. Ganz nach dem Motto: „Gemeinsam sind wir stark"

Beispiel 2: 
Ihr wollt euch, außerhalb des Engineering-Bereichs der GSE Organisation, neuen Herausforderungen (wie bspw. Bounty Hunting) stellen – die Horizon Allianz bietet explizit dafür ein geeignetes Netzwerk an Organisationen, die diese Aufgaben primär fokussieren. Ihr wolltet schon immer mal in einer Private Military Company mit dutzenden Schiffen Piraten jagen? Lasst euch einfach von der jeweiligen Organisation der Allianz zum nächsten gemeinsamen Event einladen!​ 

*Ergeben sich daraus Verpflichtungen für GSE Mitglieder?*

Das kommt auf euch an! Kriterien sind „Rank“ und „Anwesenheit im Spiel“.



Als „_Freigeist_“ entzieht man sich generell organisationsinternen oder allianzinternen Events. 
Besitzt ihr mindestens einen Rank (bspw. „Auszubildender“), seid ihr ein aktiver Teil der Struktur unserer Organisation. 
 
Tritt in der Zeit eurer Anwesenheit im Spiel ein massiver Verteidigungsfall ein (Kriegsähnliche Zustände, Zerstörung von Allianz-Stationen, Permanente Belagerung durch Dritte etc.) seid ihr angehalten, die Allianz zu unterstützen. 
Da GSE primär den Engineering-Bereich abdeckt, werden unsererseits Mechaniker, Reparaturschiffe und Nachschub bereitgestellt. Ihr könnt im Verteidigungsfall aber auch als Crewmitglied auf Schiffen der Allianz anheuern. Die Idris & Javelin sind bspw. schon jetzt Teil der Allianzflotte.
Außerhalb dieser „call to arms“ besteht keine Verpflichtung an Allianzaktivitäten teilzunehmen!


*Weitere Infos zur Allianz*:

Die Horizon-Alliance existiert seit August 2014 und besteht momentan aus 162 Mitgliedern, die sich aus nachfolgenden Organisationen zusammensetzen:


ASTRO Mining and Logistics 
Bewahrer der Welten 
Blue Suns 
Borderworld Trading & Mining 
Corporation 42 
Thelyn Ennor 
 

*RSI-Seite der Horizon-Alliance*


 Falls Fragen auftauchen könnt ihr die natürlich jederzeit direkt hier im Forum oder per PN stellen.

Grüße Robonator und pyro


----------



## uka (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Erneut Theyn Ennor? Die haben sich ja nicht grad mit Ruhm bekleckert damals. Prinzipiell freut es mich (Allianz), werde aber bei Ihnen ein kritisches Ohr haben .


----------



## lol2k (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



uka schrieb:


> Erneut Theyn Ennor? Die haben sich ja nicht grad mit Ruhm bekleckert damals. Prinzipiell freut es mich (Allianz), werde aber bei Ihnen ein kritisches Ohr haben .



Die Skepsis ist verständlich. Textpassagen der Charter wurden in den letzten Monaten schrittweise für die "Horizon Alliance" angepasst und die Allianzvertreter sind uns in allen Punkten (die damals einer reibungslosen Zusammenarbeit im Wege standen) entgegen gekommen. In den letzten Wochen gab es mehrere Gespräche, in denen wir alle Einzelheiten klären konnten; die Allianz macht einen stabilen Eindruck. 

Randnotiz: Thelyn Ennor fußt auf dem buffed.de-Forum, welches wiederum zu Computec gehört (wie auch pcghx). Familienzusammenführung deluxe.


----------



## FrozenPie (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Update für meinen StarCitizen-Hangar 

Aktuelle Schiffe:
F7C-M Superhornet (Anniversary Package macht's möglich und dieses Schiff ist kein Schiff sondern ein Monster  Groß und Feuerkraft/Energie ohne Ende )
(Avenger und Aurora ES sind rausgeflogen, da mir die Avenger nach dem letzten Patch gar nicht mehr zusagte, weil sie wie ein Ziegel flog und die Waffenaustattung zu wünschen übrig lies)

Solange man in der Alliance zu nix gezwungen wird (abgesehen von den genannten Verteidigungsfällen), stehe ich dem offen gegenüber. Werde mich da wahrscheinlich eher auf Eskorten und Security beschränken, da die Hornet ja genau dafür gemacht ist


----------



## lol2k (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> F7C-M Superhornet (Anniversary Package macht's möglich und dieses Schiff ist kein Schiff sondern ein Monster  Groß und Feuerkraft/Energie ohne Ende )



Gute Wahl! Sie macht ihrem Namen "Space Superiority" alle Ehre. 



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Solange man in der Alliance zu nix gezwungen wird (abgesehen von den genannten Verteidigungsfällen), stehe ich dem offen gegenüber.



Im Grunde genommen wird man sogar zu gar nichts gezwungen. 
Mit dem Status "Freigeist" kann man im gewissen Rahmen an der GSE partizipieren, ohne im Verteidigungsfall selbst aktiv in das Kriegsgeschehen eingreifen zu müssen. Es sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, in wie fern man dazu bereit ist, im Notfall gemeinsam erwirtschaftete Ressoucen und Güter zu schützen. Bei uns kann man "Karriere machen" aber auch einfach "mal vobeischauen". 


---
Ich konnte nicht anders - in meinem Hangar steht künftig eine Banu Merchantman. Geldbeutel weint, Besitzer glücklich.


----------



## FrozenPie (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



lol2k schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht anders - in meinem Hangar steht künftig eine Banu Merchantman. Geldbeutel weint, Besitzer glücklich.



So geht's mir auch bei jedem Kauf


----------



## Robonator (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Kanns kaum erwarten bis die Merchantman im Hangar steht. Will sie endlich erkunden, wobei ich dann eh nochmal ~ 6-9 Monate warten muss bis ich sie bugfrei erkunden kann


----------



## Amon (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Oh! Oh! Wenn ich TE nur lese bekomme ich Krätze. Ich hoffe ihr wisst worauf ihr euch einlasst.


----------



## Robonator (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Amon schrieb:


> Oh! Oh! Wenn ich TE nur lese bekomme ich Krätze. Ich hoffe ihr wisst worauf ihr euch einlasst.


Wir haben nicht erst seit gestern Kontakt mit denen. Warum was ist denn deine Sorge?


----------



## Amon (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich habe noch gut in Erinnerung was damals abging. Kennst das ja, gebrannt es Kind unso.


----------



## Robonator (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Das was da damals passiert ist kam von beiden Seiten. TE kann man da nun nicht anprangern und als die Bösen hinstellen. Die neue Allianz besteht nun seit August und das wohl auch Problemlos, sonst wären die jetzigen Mitglieder sicherlich nicht drin geblieben.  Auch kamen Pyro und Ich bisher recht gut mit TE klar und wir scheinen der Allianz auch wichtig zu sein, sonst hätten sie nicht über Monate hinweg und immer wieder von neuem angesprochen und gefragt wie es mit einer Mitgliedschaft in der Allianz aussehe. 
Sollte hinterher immer noch etwas schiefgehen dann bleibt uns ja die Möglichkeit einfach auszutreten. Bis zum Release des PU werden sich ja unsere Member kaum sorgen machen müssen was die Allianz angeht. Die Möglichkeiten sind bis dahin eher beschränkt und die Allianz existiert so ja quasi nur auf dem Papier. 

Wenn du möchtest dann kannst du Anfang Februar uns aber auch gern zum Allianztreffen begleiten und dir selbst auch ein Bild der Lage machen.


----------



## Amon (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Mal gucken.


----------



## FrozenPie (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Sorry wenn ich frage, aber was war damals genau das Problem mit TE? Ich meine man hört öfters was drüber aber nie konkret um was es ging


----------



## lol2k (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich frage, aber was war damals genau das Problem mit TE? Ich meine man hört öfters was drüber aber nie konkret um was es ging



Siehe dazu hier, hier und dort. 
Kurz zusammengefasst: Ein halb vollzogener Allianzbeitritt ist unsererseits im Sommer 2014 rückgängig gemacht worden. Zwischen einigen Organisationen herrschten persönliche Unstimmigkeiten, die zum damaligen Zeitpunkt nicht ausgeräumt werden konnten. GSE hat sich davon dann recht schnell distanziert und weitere Allianzgesuche auf Eis gelegt.


----------



## FrozenPie (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ahjo danke für die Aufklärung  Gott ich kann das Spiel nicht mehr abwarten  (Aber es heißt ja immer: Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude)


----------



## lol2k (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Gern! Wenn Fragen, Unklarheiten oder Anmerkungen auftauchen - geht auf uns zu!  Wir wollen schließlich gemeinsam mit euch die Organisationen aufbauen. Robo und ich können zwar nicht alles basisdemokratisch entscheiden, aber eure Meinung fließt bei gewissen Entscheidungen immer mit ein und bestimmt somit auch die langfristige Ausrichtung der GSE.


----------



## Amon (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Steht der TS eigentlich noch? Wenn ja, schaue ich heute Abend eventuell mal vorbei.


----------



## uka (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Natürlich   und in den Star Citizen Mainchannel kommt man ohne Rechte rein (was bei anderen Channels nicht unbedingt möglich ist).


----------



## Robonator (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



uka schrieb:


> Natürlich   und in den Star Citizen Mainchannel kommt man ohne Rechte rein (was bei anderen Channels nicht unbedingt möglich ist).


Außer in unseren Standardchannels, deswegen gurken da dauernd irgendwelche Kiddys drin rum


----------



## FrozenPie (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Weiß eigentlich schon jemand wann neue Stretch-Goals bekannt gegeben werden? Noch 300k $ und es stehen ganze sechs Stück aus 



Robonator schrieb:


> Außer in unseren Standardchannels, deswegen gurken da dauernd irgendwelche Kiddys drin rum


Solche Probleme kenn ich noch von Stronghold Kingdoms  Schon beängstigend wie viele Kids sich manchmal in TS rumtrollen...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Update der Schiffe die ich habe ...  M50 ist ausgeflogen mir wird immer schlecht wenn ich den Racing Modus ausprobiere, komme damit nicht klar und da bald die Preise steigen habe ich mich dafür entschieden neben der *Super Hornet* und der *Freelancer MIS* beide mit LTI für die *Constellation Taurus* entschieden. Danneben habe ich einige Waffen zur Auswahl 2x  GT-SERIES BALLISTIC GATLING - MANTIS GT-220 sowie 2x KNIGHTBRIDGE ARMS SWORD - 9-SERIES LONGSWORD und 2x Sledge II Mass Driver Cannon. Dazu kommen noch die Waffen die schon bei den Schiffen dabei sind. Desweiteren seit heute Update 2x KNIGHTBRIDGE ARMS SWORD - 11-SERIES BROADSWORD

Sollte sich nun eigentlich wieder jeder selbst bei der Ally bewerben ?


----------



## Robonator (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Von meiner Seite aus ganz klar nein. Hat meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn, da das ganze Zeugs rund um Organizationen ja bald überarbeitet werden soll. Wenn man dann offiziell Allianzen erstellen kann, dann macht es ja keinen Sinn nun in so eine Allianz-Orga zu joinen 



> Weiß eigentlich schon jemand wann neue Stretch-Goals bekannt gegeben werden? Noch 300k $ und es stehen ganze sechs Stück aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es soll keine neuen Stretch Goals geben.


----------



## FrozenPie (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Robonator schrieb:


> Es soll keine neuen Stretch Goals geben.



Hm.. was wird dann mit den zusätzlichen Millionen gemacht? Die Nachversorgung mit Patches sichergestellt?


----------



## Robonator (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Hm.. was wird dann mit den zusätzlichen Millionen gemacht? Die Nachversorgung mit Patches sichergestellt?


Das Game finanziert.  Vielleicht geht ja auch endlich mal ein wenig davon in bessere Videos und Streams 


Bei mir hat sich btw auch nen bissel was verändert. Hab mir dir 300i wieder gekauft und meine Mustang Alpha zur Beta aufgerüstet. Die Merchantman bleibt allerdings


----------



## nick9999 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Danke für die ganze Mühe, die ihr euch da mit der Organisation macht 

Ich muss mal wieder mir das Spiel mal anschauen was sich so verändert hab, hatte leider zu wenig Zeit .
Es scheint aber so langsam interessant zu werden


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

ja man sollte nun aber schnell sein in wenigen Tagen am 01.02.2015 wird alles teurer da dann die Mehrwertsteuer hinzukommt wegen 2. Sitz in GB warum auch immer erst jetzt


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Danke für das Lob 

Und ja, "bald" soll dann ja auch die erste Version vom FPS-Modul kommen. Ende des Jahres werden wir dann wohl ordentlich rumballern dürfen


----------



## Amon (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Mich interessiert primär erst einmal SQ42.


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Amon schrieb:


> Mich interessiert primär erst einmal SQ42.


Ob wir dieses Jahr wirklich schon die ersten Missionen bekommen?


----------



## Amon (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Angeblich sollen ja sogar im Q1 schon die ersten 10 kommen. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Naja denkbar wäre es. Außer im Lore Forum hört man ja sonst nicht viel vom SQ42 Team, also wer weiß wie weit die bereits sind 
Wäre auf jeden Fall hammerhart wenn man sie von Anfang an auch im Coop zocken könnte.


----------



## uka (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lol2k (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Robonator schrieb:


> Ob wir dieses Jahr wirklich schon die ersten Missionen bekommen?



"Roberts verriet dann  auch die aktuelle Roadmap für die weitere Entwicklung von Star Citizen.  Im Frühling 2015 soll die Beta-Version des First-Person-Shooter-Moduls  und die Beta des Planetside-Moduls samt sozialer Funktionen erscheinen.  Im Sommer wird der Arena Commander 2.0 mit Multicrew-Raumschiffen  folgen. Im Herbst startet die Einzelspielerkampagne Squadron 42 mir der  ersten Episode. Noch vor Ende des Jahres 2015 wird dann das persistente  Spiele-Universum als Alpha-Version für Unterstützer starten. Die  kommerzielle Veröffentlichung von Star Citizen ist erst für 2016 und  ohne genauere Terminangabe geplant." Quelle


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



uka schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast dir echt ne fucking Retaliator gekauft? Hammerhart 

@Pyro
klingt ja nice, jedoch sollte man, wie gewohnt, lieber nochmal 3-6 Monate druff rechnen


----------



## lol2k (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Robonator schrieb:


> @Pyro
> klingt ja nice, jedoch sollte man, wie gewohnt, lieber nochmal 3-6 Monate druff rechnen



Kamera! Licht! Klappe! Murphy`s law, die [hier Zahl eingeben]te, und Aaaaction.


----------



## uka (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ach und Conni kann weg bei mir .. sie wurde getauscht ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

So unseren Explorersklav... ähh freiwilligen Erkunder haben wir damit


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

@Uka
Und ich hab nur eine kleine F7C-M


----------



## Gripschi (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Jup. Muss Ich später mit der Reclaimer aufpassen dich nicht zu erwischen.

Schlimm Schlimm


----------



## Robonator (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> @Uka
> Und ich hab nur eine kleine F7C-M


Willst sie gegen meine 300i tauschen?


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Robonator schrieb:


> Willst sie gegen meine 300i tauschen?



Die beiden Omnysk VI Laser (oder wie auch immer die heißen ) der 300i haben auch ziemlich viel Feuerkraft  Aber sie ist gefühlt 5 mal zerbrechlicher als die F7C 
Bin verdammt zufrieden mit der F7C, die pustet alles weg, was ankommt und dabei sind noch nicht mal die max. Stufe Waffen ausgerüstet (An den Flügeln nur Size 2 statt der möglichen Size 4 Waffen welche ja noch nicht verfügbar sind ).
Allerdings auch nur solange die KI nicht mit Raketenspams beginnt wie z.B. ab Welle 13-15 wo einfach mal 4 Vanduul Alphas + 4 Vanduul Hunter + Boss mit Raketen und Robin Hood-Präzision auf einen losgehen 
Da brechen dann die Schilde im Sekundentakt zusammen und da auch keine Wingmans mehr joinen konzentrieren sich alle nur auf einen selbst 

Edit: Grad mal die Länge zwischen Carrack (123m) und Hornet (24m) verglichen. Wenn die Multicrew Schiffe im AC 2.0 dazukommen und man Vanduul Coop spielen kann wird's bestimmt ziemlich explosiv zugehen


----------



## lol2k (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Und ich hab nur eine kleine F7C-M



"Nur" ist gut - das Schiff gehört mitunter zum Besten was die kleinen Ein- bzw. Zweisitzer zu bieten haben.  
Außerdem benötigen die großen Schiffe häufig weitere Mitspieler bzw. effiziente NPCs und schlucken darüber hinaus sicherlich viel Treibstoff. Damit erzeugen sie gleich zu Beginn hohe Fixkosten, die gedeckelt werden wollen. Größere Schiffe wie bspw. die Reclaimer laufen zudem nicht jeden Tag zu Tausenden aus den Fertigungshallen - bei einer Zerstörung wird man sich daher auf eine höhere Wartezeit einstellen müssen als es bei den kleineren Schiffen der Fall ist. Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile...


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Hoffe nur, dass Eskortmissionen genug einbringen werden um das Schiff zu unterhalten, da es ja zu nix anderem außer Kämpfen/Eskortieren taugt, da Frachtraum = null


----------



## Gripschi (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich werd die Rrclaimer auch bur nutzen wenn Bedarf ist. Sonst steht Sie im Hangar und wird gehegt und gepflegt.

Ist nach Kriegen oder während als mobile Basis intetsannt zum Reste flicken und so.

Hoffe das geht bei dir mit finanzieren später. Auch bei mir.


----------



## Abductee (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Hoffe nur, dass Eskortmissionen genug einbringen werden um das Schiff zu unterhalten, da es ja zu nix anderem außer Kämpfen/Eskortieren taugt, da Frachtraum = null



Ich hab schon damit geliebäugelt den Turm gegen Frachtraum zu tauschen.
Mit der Nasenkanone und den Seitlichen ist die eigentlich immer noch gut bewaffnet.


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Ich bin generell mal gespannt auf das Balancing des Wirtschaftssystems, also wie sich die Kosten gestalten werden 
Hoffe es wird nicht so wie bei World of Tanks wo man mit den besten Panzern fast nur Minus einfährt  Besser als das kann es nur werden 



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hab schon damit geliebäugelt den Turm gegen Frachtraum zu tauschen.
> Mit der Nasenkanone und den Seitlichen ist die eigentlich immer noch gut bewaffnet.


Aber gerade da lassen sich gute Size 2 Waffen anbringen (CF-117) welche einen Großteil der Feuerkraft stellen, bisher 
Naja mal sehen ob's noch ne CF-337 (Size 4) geben wird, die man an die Flügel mounten könnte, dann wäre es echt noch ne Überlegung wert, den Turm gegen Frachtraum zu tauschen


----------



## Robonator (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Mit dem Greifer der Reclaimer kann man sicherlich auch ein paar Asteroiden oder so auseinander nehmen. Ich könnt mir sogar vorstellen das Ding im Krieg einzusetzen und die größeren Schiffe einfach mit dem Greifer in zwei Teile zu schneiden  Ist auf jeden all etwas das ich ausprobieren will. Testweise so ne Aurora oder so kaputt machen


----------



## Gripschi (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Robonator schrieb:


> Mit dem Greifer der Reclaimer kann man sicherlich auch ein paar Asteroiden oder so auseinander nehmen. Ich könnt mir sogar vorstellen das Ding im Krieg einzusetzen und die größeren Schiffe einfach mit dem Greifer in zwei Teile zu schneiden [emoji317] Ist auf jeden all etwas das ich ausprobieren will. Testweise so ne Aurora oder so kaputt machen


Stimmt. Man kann ja alles zweckentfremden.

Die Idee ist genial. Oder einfach einen Asteroiden mitnehmen und dann werfen oder so.


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Die Idee ist genial. Oder einfach einen Asteroiden mitnehmen und dann werfen oder so.



Mass Effect lässt grüßen  Asteroiden als langsame, ungenaue aber extrem effektive Artillerie


----------



## Abductee (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uka (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Robonator schrieb:


> So unseren Explorersklav... ähh freiwilligen Erkunder haben wir damit



Na ich glaube das die Carrack sich nicht so schlecht verteidigen kann, steht überall "good/heavy armored" - dazu noch die (wohlgemerkt) vorläufigen Eigenschaften:
- Cockpit ist abschottbar (Metallplatten werden ausgefahren und verdecken es)
- Drohnen Startvorrichtung
- 2 TR5 Geschütztürme (seitig)
- 2 TR4 Geschütztürme (oben/unten)
- innen liegender Hangar .. frage wie groß .. von den Bildern her könnte ne Hornet reinpassen  @ FrozenPie 
- http://i.imgur.com/7riGVtW.jpg

Aber das es einen ganzen raum nur für die Navigation/Maps und einen weiteren zusätzlich nur für die Jump-Berechnung gibt ist schon übel ... MultiCrew - ich warte auf dich .


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



uka schrieb:


> - innen liegender Hangar .. frage wie groß .. von den Bildern her könnte ne Hornet reinpassen  @FrozenPie



Ich bewerb mich schon als Begleitschutz für den "freiwilligen Erkunder"  Die Carrack ist ja höher als meine Hornet lang ist


----------



## Robonator (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Pff Begleitschutz. Wir kleben einfach so viele Auroras an das Schiff, sodass der Feind erst gar nicht mehr durchkommt


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Robonator schrieb:


> Pff Begleitschutz. Wir kleben einfach so viele Auroras an das Schiff, sodass der Feind erst gar nicht mehr durchkommt



Und wie willste das Ding dann fliegen? Da müsste ja dann ein Asteroid wendiger sein


----------



## uka (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ich bewerb mich schon als Begleitschutz für den "freiwiiligen Erkunder"  Die Carrack ist ja höher als meine Hornet lang ist


You are welcome 



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Robonator schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Pff Begleitschutz. Wir kleben einfach so viele Auroras an das Schiff, sodass der Feind erst gar nicht mehr durchkommt
> ...


Ach alle Auroras mit den internen Schiffscomputern verbinden und die Triebwerke gleichschalten - es gibt zwar "ein paar" Reibungsverluste wenn es in den Hyperraum geht, aber das ist verkraftbar.


----------



## Amon (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Kommt drauf an wieviele von den Auroras da abgerieben werden.


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Amon schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wieviele von den Auroras da abgerieben werden.



Ich schätze mal so ziemlich alle, wenn ich mir das Triebwerk der Carrack angucke 
Freu mich schon auf die ganzen Dinge die noch dieses Jahr released werden  Auf das fertige Spiel sowieso


----------



## Amon (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Naja, wenn man die richtig anbruzelt könnte das gehen..


----------



## Robonator (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Und wozu auch wendig sein? Gradeaus und durch, alles was im Weg ist, wird mit Aurora Akbars plattgemacht 

Aber ja ich bin auf jeden Fall schonmal auf das FPS und Planetsidemodul gespannt das ja nun demnächst erscheinen soll.


----------



## uka (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Amon schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man die richtig anbruzelt könnte das gehen..



Klingt nach einem Fall für: GSE


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Hat sonst noch jemand manchmal das Performance-Problem, dass die GPU Auslastung runtergeht (auf ca. 20-30%), die Bildrate auf <10 FPS absackt und der Prozessor auch nur noch zu 60% (normalerweise 80-90%) ausgelastet ist?
Der Arbeitsspeicher ist mit 6.7 GB auch weit davon entfernt überzulaufen 
Das ganze passiert nur wenn nach ca. 20min AC viele Asteroiden gerendert werden müssen. Das passiert aber auch nicht immer, sondern nur ca. jedes zweite mal.


----------



## Robonator (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Konnt ich bisher nicht beobachten. Hast schon mal im Forum vorbeigeschaut? Evtl mal als Bug melden


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



Robonator schrieb:


> Konnt ich bisher nicht beobachten. Hast schon mal im Forum vorbeigeschaut? Evtl mal als Bug melden



Konnte bisher nur herausfinden, dass es im Zusammenhang mit Chrome stattfindet (Arbeitsspeicher ist trotzdem genug vorhanden) 
Perofrmance-Bugs sind so viele in dem Forum gemeldet, dass man keinen Überblick mehr hat


----------



## uka (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Überhitz was bei dir? Graka z.B.?


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*



uka schrieb:


> Überhitz was bei dir? Graka z.B.?



Graka langweilt sich bei 60-68°C bei maximal 96% Auslastung. Der CPU wird nur lauwarm mit 55°C unter dem Prolimatech Megahalems 
Bin sehr vorsichtig mit den Temps und leg sehr viel Wert auf Sorgfalt beim Einbau der Hardware und deren Pflege, also daran sollte es nicht liegen 
Die Teile werden sowieso 2016/17 wieder aufgerüstet 

*Edit:*
Das ganze tritt jetzt auch ohne Chrome auf. Selbst wenn alle Anwendungen im Hintergrund geschlossen sind. Werde dazu echt auch mal nen Thread im RSI Forum aufmachen und das reporten, vor allem aber den Bug, wenn man einen Vanduul aus nächster Nähe zerstört, dass es die Planeten-Textur resettet und erneut geladen wird, was die Performance zusätzlich verschlechtert 

*Edit2:*
So. Ganze drei Bugreports erstellt (Framerate Einbruch on Broken Moon nach 20 min Vanduul Swarm, Reset der Planetentexture und erneutes Streaming dieser nach der Zerstörung eines Vanduuls aus nächster Nähe, UI Glitch im Hornet Cockpit im Hangar) 

Hier die Links zu den Reports, wen es interessiert:
Framerateproblem:  https://forums.robertsspaceindustri...nce-low-fps-after-20-min-in-ac-on-broken-moon
Planetentexturproblem: https://forums.robertsspaceindustri...s-and-reloads-after-destroying-a-near-vanduul
Hornet UI Glitch: https://forums.robertsspaceindustries.com/discussion/227532/ui-menu-hornet-f7c-m-ui-glitch-in-hangar

*Edit3:*
Zwei der drei Probleme wurden inzwischen beantwortet und entsprechende Kategorien verschoben (Framerateproblem und Planetentextureproblem)


----------



## lol2k (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Der arbeitet sich wirklich in die Materie ein! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Orwhe9nZJuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kurze Zusammenfassung des Videos


> _Nebohtes  showed off his preliminary moduar system interaction spreadsheet and  how it would work out for the Freelancer, Redeemer, Cutlass and Connie.  Based on the system, all of them came out with pretty good stats for  velocity with some interesting effects:
> _
> _
> Cutlass has lots of junk in the trunk: rotation would be centered  very near the back which brings up interesting gameplay possibilities.  Looks like a good pirate or search and rescue with decent speed and lots  of room for cargo. Also in the demo he gave it lots of battery power so  it could run short periods without main power on.
> ...


 Quelle


Nachfolgend seine anderen Videos:
Modularity 1
Modularity 2
Modularity 3
Modularity 4
Modularity 5
Modularity 6


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen PCGH-Organisation*

Mein neustes Viedeo SC Hangar Modul V 1.0.3 [Revel & York Hangar 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xa1WhWPhLD0&feature=youtu.be

Freelancer MIS https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y76yvqLRs20&feature=youtu.be
Constellation Aquilla https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnL_S8iRsvw
Super Hornet https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUVqkVhbo58

Super Hornet im Gefecht Teil 1 bis 4 mit Projekt Guns ... und eine andere Runde mit Laser bzw. Standart Bewaffnung der Super Hornet kommen noch.

Edit sind online einfach mal auf meinem Kanal suchen siehe Signatur

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## Robonator (14. März 2015)

70 Mitglieder sind erreicht, wir nähern uns den 100


----------



## Abductee (14. März 2015)

Ich freu mich schon auf ein Ingametreffen mit der ganzen GSE-Flotte.
Vielleicht können wir uns das Hubble-Teleskop für ein Gruppenfoto ausleihen.
Und wenn nicht dann kapern wir es einfach


----------



## Robonator (14. März 2015)

Wir werden es einfach aufkaufen! 

Das erste Ingame-Treffen werden wir eh am Bengal Carrier haben den wir im All leer herumtreiben finden!


----------



## Abductee (14. März 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Das erste Ingame-Treffen werden wir eh am Bengal Carrier haben den wir im All leer herumtreiben finden!



Genau, wenn irgendwer fragt, war er "leer".
Einschusslöcher können auch Asteroiden-Schaden verdammt ähnlich sehen


----------



## Robonator (14. März 2015)

Einschusslöcher? Verdammt wir sind die GSE! Das Ding ist wie Nagelneu bevor auch nur jemand merkt das wir ihn "gefunden" haben!


----------



## Abductee (14. März 2015)

Sieht dann vermutlich irgendwie so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (14. März 2015)

Hätte was ja, so ~30-50 Leute die da fleißig mit ihren Schiffen hin und her flitzen und das Teil auf Vordermann bringen, während die Geschäftsführung entspannend in der Hängematt.. ähh fleißig die Quartiere checkt.


----------



## Quppi (15. März 2015)

Haha, genau so wirds laufen. Dann wird die Geschäftsführung als Galeonsfigur vorne an den Bengal gehangen - so als kleines Extra 
So ein Communitytreffen in SC wird schon episch werden hoffentlich, auch wenn ich nur mit meiner 300i dabe bin - aber mein Ziel ist ja die 890Jump. Gibts bestimmt auch mit Hängematte


----------



## Gripschi (15. März 2015)

Wenn nicht bauen wir eine.

Ich hab wohl ne Reclaimer aber mein Ziel ist ein Zerstörer zu haben. Denn Ich restaurierte für Gefechtsbergung. Oder sonst was für die Orga. Z.b. wenn der Kunde nicht zahlt kommt man vorbei


----------



## Robonator (15. März 2015)

Irgendwie ist mir dadurch eine eher unkonventionelle Idee für ein Raumschiff gekommen. 
Man nehme ein einfaches langes Schiff. Auf der z.B. linken Seite hat man quasi die Breitseite die der Front entgegen gedreht wird. Dort sind dicke Geschütze, die dickste Panzerung etc und auf der rechten Seite ist das Schiff mehr oder weniger offen, also bietet Hangar, Kräne usw womit direkt an der Front Schiffe geborgen oder Repariert werden können. Das Schiff bildet also quasi eine Wand zur Front um die beschädigten Schiffe zu schützen.


----------



## Abductee (15. März 2015)

Irgendwie stell ich mir gerade vor wie die Chefetage von GSE wie die Ludolfs zusammensitzen und auf den nächsten Auftrag warten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (15. März 2015)

Und ich mach dann Nudeln


----------



## Rarek (15. März 2015)

und Cookies bitte


----------



## Gripschi (15. März 2015)

Die backe Ich . Ich hab da viel Erfahrung drin.

Aber geile Idee im Cop Topic mit dem Rescue Ship.


----------



## Kyuss89 (15. März 2015)

Guten Abend liebe GSE!

Meine Cutlass und ich suchen noch eine Organisation für die wir allerlei Dinge erledigen können 

Bin aktuell auch dabei nach meinem Umzug mir wieder einen vernünftigen Rechenknecht für Star Citizen zusammen zubauen!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Abductee (15. März 2015)

Man muss sich das mal vorstellen, das Schiff halb zerschossen, die Umweltsysteme kurz vor dem Kollabieren und dann kommt das GSE-Serviceschiff angeflogen.
Der Captain freut sich wie ein kleines Kind als der Funkspruch vom GSE-Schiff kommt:
"Wir akzeptieren Mastercard, Visa und Bar-Credits. Wie möchten Sie bezahlen?"


----------



## Robonator (15. März 2015)

Downnola schrieb:


> Guten Abend liebe GSE!
> 
> Meine Cutlass und ich suchen noch eine Organisation für die wir allerlei Dinge erledigen können
> 
> ...



Na dann nur zu:
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/GSE
Lies dich ein und bewirb dich ruhig, Plätze haben wir noch  
Ansonsten findest du weitere Infos auch hier im Thread ^^


----------



## Amon (16. März 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Man muss sich das mal vorstellen, das Schiff halb zerschossen, die Umweltsysteme kurz vor dem Kollabieren und dann kommt das GSE-Serviceschiff angeflogen.
> Der Captain freut sich wie ein kleines Kind als der Funkspruch vom GSE-Schiff kommt:
> "Wir akzeptieren Mastercard, Visa und Bar-Credits. Wie möchten Sie bezahlen?"


Polaroid [emoji16]


----------



## Rarek (16. März 2015)

Polaroid? ich gebe auch 2!


----------



## Arikus (16. März 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Man muss sich das mal vorstellen, das Schiff halb zerschossen, die Umweltsysteme kurz vor dem Kollabieren und dann kommt das GSE-Serviceschiff angeflogen.



Malen wir das Serviceschiff dann auch gelb an?


----------



## Quppi (16. März 2015)

Ne gelb ist hässlich, wenn dann blau wie PCGH


----------



## uka (16. März 2015)

Fehlt noch Pickup and Return-Service ... Bengal kommt an herbei gejumpt mit offener Luke, "Frisst" die Fracht/das Schiff und jumpt weg .


----------



## Robonator (16. März 2015)

Quppi schrieb:


> Ne gelb ist hässlich, wenn dann blau wie PCGH


Blau mit gelben Warnleuchten 
Dazu noch ein kleines Schiffchen das am großen angedockt ist um Space-Warndreiecke aufzustellen


----------



## Quppi (16. März 2015)

Blau mit gelben Warnleuchten ist ok 
Ich stell mir das grade vor wie bei Stargate; riesiges Schiff kommt angesprungen, wird eingeladen und springt weiter


----------



## Kyuss89 (16. März 2015)

Danke für die Aufnahme!


----------



## Abductee (16. März 2015)

Quppi schrieb:


> Blau mit gelben Warnleuchten ist ok
> Ich stell mir das grade vor wie bei Stargate; riesiges Schiff kommt angesprungen, wird eingeladen und springt weiter



Nicht ganz.
Ein großes Schiff kommt angesprungen, kassiert die Credits für die Reparatur, es wird ein Termin vergeben und springt dann weiter


----------



## Rarek (16. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


damit müsste man Spielen
 (die cpu Einheit steht daneben... akku hat nur für ein Foto gereicht)
(frisch vonner CeBit, IBM hat gebastelt  )


----------



## lol2k (17. März 2015)

Für uns Bastler nicht ganz uninteressant: Ein User hat die rudimentären "Stealth"- und "Signature"-Mechaniken des Arena  Commanders getestet und ein erstes Fazit für das PU gezogen.



> _Testing was conducted as follows:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. März 2015)

Interessant mal sehen inwieweit man eine Super-Hornet umbauen kann um Kampfstark aber auch getarnt zu sein zu mindestens wenn sie sich in einem Asteroidenfeld versteckt um dann im richtigen Moment rauszukommen und eine Freelancer oder vergleichbares anzugreifen.


----------



## Abductee (18. März 2015)

https://forums.robertsspaceindustri...re-your-personal-fleet-drawafleet-tool#latest
So was wäre toll als Forensignatur, zusammen mit dem GSE-Logo falls mal wer was basteln will


----------



## Kyuss89 (19. März 2015)

Soooo... 

Meine Hardware steht für Star Citizen, zusammengekauft aus Marktplätzen,Ebay und Caseking 

Was für Monitore benutzt ihr?

Hat einer einen Ultrawidescreenmonitor?

Stell mir das richtig mächtig vor für SC


----------



## Rarek (19. März 2015)

hattu mal ne Liste? 
ich habe noch nen 16:10 1680x1050 Schirm
aber ich bin auch grad am gucken wegen nem neuen Pixelschubser, wird warscheinlich die


----------



## Robonator (19. März 2015)

Hab nur nen normalen 24" 1080p Monitor. Auch nur 60Hz.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. März 2015)

24" 16:10 1920x1200 von Hyundai 60 Herz

reicht mir auch darauf sehe ich auch meine Blue Rays


----------



## uka (19. März 2015)

Also ne 980 + i5  schafft SC maxed out auf nem 29" 21:9 Screen ohne Probleme und Einbrüche .. erst recht nicht im Hangar .


----------



## Rarek (19. März 2015)

schafft oder schafft nicht? genannt haste beides...


----------



## uka (19. März 2015)

Richtig lesen  - die Kombi schafft es ohne Probleme und Einbrüche - erst recht nicht im Hangar. Das erst recht nicht im Hangar bezieht sich darauf, wo es bei vielen Leuten (hier im Thread) Probleme gibt/gab (im Hangar). 

 sprich "it yust works" (und dabei meine ich nicht Apple)


----------



## Rarek (19. März 2015)

Also ne 980 + i5  schafft SC maxed out auf nem 29" 21:9 Screen ohne Probleme und Einbrüche .. erst recht nicht im Hangar 

ohne (Probleme und) Einbrüche .. erst recht nicht im Hangar

Also ne 980 + i5  schafft SC ... erst recht nicht im Hangar


ich hatte mir die untere Combi gebildet...


----------



## Quppi (19. März 2015)

Also aktuell hab ich noch nen 25.5" 1920*1200. Der wird aber höchst wahrscheinlich gegen ein Triplesetup ausgetauscht, und ne neue Graka kommt auch noch dazu, wenn ich zum Start des PU ausm Ausland wieder komme. Mit ner GTX 460 geht nicht soooooo viel


----------



## lol2k (19. März 2015)

Momentan: i5 3570K, AMD 7970 auf 27 Zoll (2560x1440).
Entweder wird es ein neuer WQHD Monitor mit 120/144 Hz und Freesync/G-Sync oder ein 4K Monitor. Dieser Monitor reizt mich schon, benötigt aber mehr GPU Power als die Titan X momentan hergibt. 
Na mal abwarten was der Bios Mod für die Titan X bzw. die 390X so an Leistung freisetzen.


----------



## Rarek (19. März 2015)

was nu mitm PTU los? 
auf en mal war mein Schiff wech... 
und als ich nun zu diesem Holotable ging, um mir anzugucken ob denn weningstens noch alle Tubinen da waren... nö, wech


----------



## 0madmexx0 (19. März 2015)

Kurze Frage in die Runde...
Mir ist heute beim starten von SC  das Spiel im Ladebildschirm abgeschmiert mit folgender Fehlermeldung...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dachte mir okeeee lass ma mal Afterburner mit loggen und hab dabei festgestellt, dass die (von mir auf 8GB festgelegte) Auslagerungsdatei vollläuft. Komisch nur, dass es in der Vergangenheit mit der Einstellung problemlos lief...System ist unverändert.
Erst ab 12GB bekomme ich keine Fehler mehr und generell kommt mir vor, dass das Spiel vor 2-3 Wochen besser lief obwohl ich nichts verändert hab. Bei anderen Spielen hab ich keine Probleme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch meine ich in Erinnerung zu haben das in der Vergangenheit der RAM nicht so vollgeballert wurde..ist das ein neues Feature?


----------



## Rarek (19. März 2015)

12GB ist auch bei mir Standart befüllung vonner Pagefile... ich habe sie aus reiner Vorsicht mal auf 32GB gesetzt 
hier mal (wieder) mein Wurst Käse fall:
(auf Low)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hier meine auslastung im PTU (auf Very High):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(die niedrigen fps kommen von dem aufprall/einparkversuch)


----------



## 0madmexx0 (19. März 2015)

Ah ok danke dann werde ich meiner Pagefile auch etwas mehr Platz gönnen 
Ich hoffe nur, mein PC übersteht zumindest noch die Alpha/Beta Phase ohne aufrüsten zu müssen


----------



## Rarek (19. März 2015)

also meiner warscheinlich net... die R9 290 liegt schon fast im Korb


----------



## lol2k (19. März 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> also meiner warscheinlich net... die R9 290 liegt schon fast im Korb



Juckts in den Fingern?  Im Juni wird doch die 3xx-Serie erwartet.


----------



## Rarek (19. März 2015)

nur warscheinlich gut teuer... aber ma schaun, zur not spiele ich erstmal nur noch PTU  (da kann ich weningstens die Cutlass fliegen  )


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> nur warscheinlich gut teuer... aber ma schaun, zur not spiele ich erstmal nur noch PTU  (da kann ich weningstens die Cutlass fliegen  )



Gerüchtehalber 390X ca. 700 Euronen


----------



## Rarek (20. März 2015)

muss ja nu nicht die Große sein... ne Rebrand würde mir auch reichen


----------



## Robonator (20. März 2015)

Ich denke ich kann das ruhig auch mal hier ankündigen:
Ich arbeite momentan daran die S.C.A.M ins deutsche zu übersetzen. Damit will ich grade Leuten helfen die nicht ganz so fit in Englisch sind. 

Soweit ich weiß hat das bisher noch niemand gemacht, daher wollte ich das mal angehen. Wird wohl noch einige Wochen dauern, da es echt eine menge Text ist und man diesen ja nicht nur 1:1 übersetzen kann ^^
Was denkt ihr darüber? 

Falls jemand nicht weiß was es ist:
https://forums.robertsspaceindustri...-50k-words-of-almost-everything-star-citizen/


----------



## lol2k (20. März 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich denke ich kann das ruhig auch mal hier ankündigen:
> Ich arbeite momentan daran die S.C.A.M ins deutsche zu übersetzen. Damit will ich grade Leuten helfen die nicht ganz so fit in Englisch sind.



Und es sollte erwähnt werden dass die Bemühungen Robos ein Teil unserer GSE Info-Offensive darstellt. Robo, Uka und ich arbeiten momentan daran, Infos zusammenzutragen, diese zu bündeln, zu kategorisieren und übersichtlich darzustellen. Stay tuned!


----------



## Gripschi (20. März 2015)

Also ich würd helfen. Find den Guide sehr gut.

Fg


----------



## Rarek (20. März 2015)

ach das habt ihr im TS gemeint 

ps: die Server gehen in 45 min. down (für ne halbe Stunde)



> Server maintenance will be occurring from 2:30pm PST to 3:00pm PDT.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (20. März 2015)

@ Monitorsetup

Das hier und 6x27" Freesyncmonitore. Das Grafikkartensetup, welches die Auflösung stemmen kann, muss allerdings erst noch gebaut werden


----------



## Rarek (20. März 2015)

> Edit: We're pushing back 90 minutes to fix an authentication issue.
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!
> ...


JAY ! 1.1 is incomming


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. März 2015)

Das überrascht mich jetzt doch dachte das kommt nächste Woche erst nachdem es gerstern wohl nochmal verschoben wurde wie in Around the Verse und im Forum Angekündigt. 1,68 MB/s hoffe das ist morgen auch ähnlich schnell das macht 3H 30 ... das mache ich wohl nicht mehr heute Nacht will nicht bis 4:00 Uhr aufbleiben.

ca. 21 GB Download ... schade das das schon wieder mal notwendig ist und kein Patch gereicht hat...


----------



## Rarek (21. März 2015)

3,5h für 2 MB? samma ich dachte meine 3k Leitung sei schlecht... (17h neuinstallation... der wollte das update nicht fressen -.- )
(oder meinst du GB?)


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. März 2015)

sorry hatte /sec zuerst vergessen und für rund 21 GB, DSL 16.000 1&1 nicht scheiß Telekom wie dein Programm da in deiner Sig. anzeigt auch wenns wohl über die Selben Server läuft

schwankt scheinbar auch von 1,5 bis 1,68 MB/Sec Downloadspeed


etwa nach 30 min ist der Download gestern abgebrochen ist auch gut so denn es war ehe der falsche, neu ist ein kleiner Patch und dann 25 GB die ich ab jetzt runter lade ca. 4H 20 min


----------



## Rarek (21. März 2015)

meiner ist heute um 3 uhr früh auch an den abgestellten Servern vereckt 
nu sind es auch bei mir 25,5GB und noch 21h -.-


----------



## Kyuss89 (22. März 2015)

Ich werde auf den Monitor hier warten:

LG Electronics 29UM67-P, 29" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Freesync soll ja laut den Berichten zu Folge der Hammer sein.

Der große Bruder ist mir mit 650€ zu teuer 

Hab auf dem Marktplatz die Grafikkarte geschossen ^^

VAPOR-X R9 290X 8GB GDDR5 PCI-E TRI-X (UEFI)

Aber als OC Variante...

Hatte ne zeitlang auch mit dem Ultrawide 1440p Monitor geliebäugelt aber Star Citizen wird die Karte dann wahrscheinlich sprengen...


----------



## Rarek (22. März 2015)

für wieviel die Karte?
(ich glaub ich sollte auch mal da reinschaun...)


----------



## Kyuss89 (22. März 2015)

350€ 6 Monate alt.

War nicht hier auf dem Markplatz sondern bei CB!

Die 8GB sind natürlich bei der geringen Auflösung der Overkill... aber nun gut was man mal hat hat man...


----------



## uka (22. März 2015)

Downnola schrieb:


> Ich werde auf den Monitor hier warten:
> 
> LG Electronics 29UM67-P, 29" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Also bei der AMD Karte habe ich keine Ahnung, aber eine 980 schafft UWHD problemlos (bei 60 FPS).

Gruß


----------



## Kyuss89 (22. März 2015)

UWHD denke ich auch das dies kein Problem darstellen wird, aber UWQHD also 3440x1440p ist glaub zu heftig.

Star Citizen wird denk ich kein Problem...

Muss mir jetzt übergangsweise einen Monitor anschaffen bis der obengenannte rauskommt...


----------



## Kyuss89 (25. März 2015)

So liebe GSE.

Der Rechenknecht steht, Monitor kommt heute auch schon an.

Die R9 290X Vapor-X 8GB OC ist ein Biest... heute morgen mal am heimischen Rechner ein bisschen Witcher 2 angetestet...

So Butterweich hab ich es noch nie gesehen 

Bis zum Wochenende schaff ich es bestimmt Star Citizen runterzuladen


----------



## Arikus (25. März 2015)

Ach, einfach die Nacht durchladen lassen, dann hast du es morgen


----------



## Kyuss89 (25. März 2015)

Das stimmt natürlich... 

Ich brauch ncoh einen Joystick.. werde Übergangsweise mal mit dem Gamepad spielen!


----------



## Robonator (25. März 2015)

Der Thrustmaster T.Flight der hier schon genannt wurde ist ziemlich günstig. Den bekommste ja schon für ca 30€ und er soll der beste Hotas für unter 100€ sein.


----------



## uka (25. März 2015)

Hm mal schauen ob ich mit nem Knüppel SC spiele .. eigentlich ist seit BF1942 und BF2 die Zeit vorbei .


----------



## CakeOfCakes (25. März 2015)

Machts doch etwas realistischer find ich. Aber ist ja jedem selber überlassen


----------



## Kyuss89 (25. März 2015)

Joa... 34" Ultrawide Monitor und HOTAS, glaub mehr Immersion geht aktuell nicht 

Nächste Stufe wäre dann VR!


----------



## Arikus (25. März 2015)

Lasst uns mal für die allgemeinen Diskussionen in den eigentlichen SC Thread wechseln:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/star-citizen/251172-sammelthread-star-citizen-new-post.html

Hier geht es ja eigentlich nur um die Organisation.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. März 2015)

*Update zu meinen Schiffen 

AEGIS VANGUARD - LTI - nur Schiff*
*F7C-M SUPER HORNET - LTI - nur Schiff*
*DIGITAL FREELANCER - mit MIS Update - LTI -  Game Pack

soviel recht viel zubehör

*dafür habe ich die Constellation Aquila mit nur 6 Monaten Versicherung verkauft


----------



## Abductee (28. März 2015)

Irgendwie bräuchten wir wirklich mal eine vernünftige Übersicht.
Ich wechsle die Schiffe teilweise öfter als meine Unterhosen.
Wie weit ist hier die Führungsetage mit der interaktiven Schiffsübersicht?


----------



## Robonator (28. März 2015)

Uhhh, haben wir gesagt sowas kommt? 

Nee Spaß, wir peilen grad Anfang April an, saß heute schon den ganzen Tag an Photoshop und hab was größeres gebastelt. 
Danach kommt eigentlich nur noch "kleinkram" meinerseits, es sei denn die anderen hohen Herren finden wieder 1001 Dinge die ihnen nicht gefallen oder die sie gerne mal anders sehen würden  

Man könnte allerdings auch mal CIG fragen wie weit die denn da nun sind. Die Fleetview soll ja kommen... Irgendwann mal... Eines Tages...


----------



## Abductee (28. März 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Uhhh, haben wir gesagt sowas kommt?


Für was bezahlen wir euch eigentlich?


----------



## Rarek (28. März 2015)

ich will mein Geld zurück!


----------



## Abductee (29. März 2015)

Irgendwie mach ich mich gerade selbst verrückt, hat wer einen Merchantman mit LTI übrig den er loshaben will?


----------



## Rarek (29. März 2015)

was willste denn damit?


----------



## Abductee (29. März 2015)

Irgendwer muss ja den LKW für unsere Tuning-Teile spielen


----------



## Robonator (29. März 2015)

Meine hat glaub ich nur 24 Monate. Egal reicht dicke 

Vergiss nicht das die Merchantman nicht nur wunderbar LKW spielen kann, sondern Notfalls noch 2 ausschlaggebende Argumente ausfahren kann.


----------



## Abductee (29. März 2015)

Die 24Monate hab ich bei meinem jetzigen MM auch, mich störts nur irrsinnig das es (fast) das einzige Schiff in meiner privaten Flotte ist ohne LTI.
Auch wenns ein Blödsinn ist, irgendwie störts mich doch.


----------



## uka (30. März 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Nee Spaß, wir peilen grad Anfang April an, saß heute schon den ganzen Tag an Photoshop und hab was größeres gebastelt.
> Danach kommt eigentlich nur noch "kleinkram" meinerseits, es sei denn die anderen hohen Herren finden wieder 1001 Dinge die ihnen nicht gefallen oder die sie gerne mal anders sehen würden



Oh Robo ich muss dir sagen .. mir sind noch 2 Sachen zu dem Thema gestern eingefallen  bzgl. Header und so ... komm bitte heut Abend ins TS


----------



## Robonator (30. März 2015)

uka schrieb:


> Oh Robo ich muss dir sagen .. mir sind noch 2 Sachen zu dem Thema gestern eingefallen  bzgl. Header und so ... komm bitte heut Abend ins TS





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich ahne böses. Nu kann ich bis zum Abend nicht weiterarbeiten weil ich mir keine unnötige Arbeit machen will


----------



## Abductee (30. März 2015)

@Robonator




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackNeo (1. April 2015)

Servus, da ich mich seit einiger Zeit auch für Star Citizen begeistere, würde ich eurer Organisation auch gerne beitreten, auch wenn der kauf einer Origin 315p, die ja für Exploration sehr gut sein soll, noch ansteht (hab derzeit einfach kein Geld).

Wenn das Persistent Universe erscheint, werde ich auf jeden Fall so regelmäßig spielen, wie es mein Studium zulässt.

Primär interessiere ich mich für Exploration, aber Engineering und Trading finde ich auch nicht schlecht^^


----------



## Robonator (1. April 2015)

Joo, na dann hau deine Bewerbung raus sobald du kannst  Platz haben wir immer.


----------



## wastel (7. April 2015)

So ein Mist...jetzt hab ich auch noch ne Vanguard im Hangar. Warum konnte ich blos nicht widerstehen?

Hangarupdate:
Aurora LN
I325A
Superhornet
Vanguard
Carrack


----------



## Rarek (7. April 2015)

huch wie kommt die denn da rein?


----------



## Robonator (7. April 2015)

PTU 1.1.1 ist jetzt Online.
Highlights: 


> - Gladiator is Flight Ready- Gunner Seat Functionality in Free Flight for the Gladiator, the Super Hornet, and the Cutlass Black
> - Sledge II game balancing
> - Players can now solve issues where their characters get stuck by opening the console (~), typing in stuck, and hitting enter to respawn the character
> - Pilots with lower score relative to the average contribute less to the REC pool
> ...



https://forums.robertsspaceindustries.com/discussion/249553/1-1-1-now-on-public-test-universe


Außerdem:
Hab gestern eine nette Mail bekommen. Da ich 2 Monate Subscription aktiv hatte, wurden mir 22.000 REC gutgeschrieben


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. April 2015)

habe für 13 Monate Rec bekommen bis Juli 2015 also schon im voraus etwas mal sehen was ich damit mache wohl erst mal aufheben für etwas großes


----------



## wastel (7. April 2015)

264000 für 24 Monate


----------



## Abductee (7. April 2015)

Ich hab 300.000 bekommen.


----------



## Robonator (7. April 2015)

Dürfte eigentlich erstmal reichen, sofern sie nicht hart an den Kosten schrauben. Was kostet so ne Cutlass für 7 Tage? 10k vielleicht?


----------



## Rarek (7. April 2015)

jo 10k


----------



## Kyuss89 (7. April 2015)

O.o warum habt ihr genau jetzt so viele Credits?


----------



## Rarek (7. April 2015)

weil sie Subscriper sind (monatlich 10€ oder 20€ zahlen)
und nun die versprochenen Belohnungen ausgeschüttet wurden


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. April 2015)

naja hatte einen Monat einzeln gezahlt und dann nochmal für ein Jahr im voraus bis Juli 2015 event verlängere ich das dann nochmal um ein weiteres Jahr mal sehen die Entscheidung steht noch nicht fest

148.000 Rec habe ich jetzt und noch 20$


----------



## Kyuss89 (7. April 2015)

das hab ich wohl verpennt da hätte ich auch Subscribed, ich finde das Projekt ziemlich spannend und freu mich drauf!


----------



## Robonator (7. April 2015)

Downnola schrieb:


> das hab ich wohl verpennt da hätte ich auch Subscribed, ich finde das Projekt ziemlich spannend und freu mich drauf!


Subben kannste auch jetzt noch ;D


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. April 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Subben kannste auch jetzt noch ;D


 nur leider nicht so wie ich es mal gehofft hatte zurückdatierend in die Vergangenheit meine eine Vetrine im Hangar ist ziemlich leer wenn man von Anfang an gesubt hat wäre es wohl anders ?


----------



## Robonator (7. April 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> nur leider nicht so wie ich es mal gehofft hatte zurückdatierend in die Vergangenheit meine eine Vetrine im Hangar ist ziemlich leer wenn man von Anfang an gesubt hat wäre es wohl anders ?


Jap so ist es leider. Die alten Belohnungen kannst du als Subscriber aber nachkaufen für UEC glaub ich.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. April 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Jap so ist es leider. Die alten Belohnungen kannst du als Subscriber aber nachkaufen für UEC glaub ich.


 Werden da auch alle angezeigt? Glaub nicht die ich da kaufen kann habe ich alle.


----------



## Abductee (11. April 2015)

Gehts nur mir so oder gleicht momentan die Waffenbestückung im Holo-Viewer einem Lotteriespiel?
Ich kann meiner Hornet F7C-M andere Waffen ausrüsten, sobald ich den Holo-Table schließe und wieder öffne, fehlt eine oder zwei Waffen vom Flügel oder vom Turm.
Wenn ich andere Waffen nehme das selbe.
Die Waffen fehlen auch ohne erneutes öffnen des Holo-Tables dann auch im Hangar oder AC.


----------



## Robonator (11. April 2015)

Jup der Bug kam mit 1.1.1
Wurde glaub ich auch erwähnt bei "Known Issues"


----------



## Rarek (11. April 2015)

den bug gibts seit 1.1


----------



## Amon (12. April 2015)

Das ist kein Bug sondern ein Feature.


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (15. April 2015)

So, nachdem ich ja schon länger in der GSE Organisation bin, bin ich nun auch hier im Forum vertreten 

Werd morgen mal im Teamspeak vorbeischauen, vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mal ne Runde zu spielen, vorrausgesetzt sie kriegen ihre Server wieder in den Griff...


----------



## Robonator (15. April 2015)

Joo Willkommen im PCGH würd ich dann mal sagen


----------



## Robonator (23. April 2015)

Kurze Info an alle:
Der alte TS-Server wurde dicht gemacht. Uka hat daraufhin kurzerhand einen neuen aufgesetzt. Die neue Adresse lautet:
46.20.46.70:10022


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (25. April 2015)

zu den neuen Schiffen Hull A bis E

Wenn ich meine Freelancer MIS verkaufe mit Game Pack bekomme ich 165 Dollar davon kann ich grade mal Hull B kaufen hätte dann kein Spiel und könnte weniger Transportieren als mit der MIS, die man wohl auch umbauen könnte und sie zu einer normalen Freelancer zu machen.

Bin der Meinung die lohnen alle nicht oder sind zu teuer holt euch lieber eine Constellation oder Freelancer... .


----------



## Amon (25. April 2015)

Sehe ich genau so. Also ich brauche definitiv keine Hull.


----------



## Abductee (25. April 2015)

Bei dem Hull-Serie find ich das hier sehr interessant:



> The standardized ‘spindle’ found on all five members of the Hull series is capable of securely attaching many types of cargo containers. These range from standard Stor-All “Big Box” containers to specialized freight units equipped for liquids, perishable goods, dispatch parcels, livestock and more. Owing to the ubiquity of the cargo pallet system, many manufacturers have created third party addons capable of taking advantage of the Hull superstructure. These range from additional ship upgrades (shield generators, sensor suites and the like) to ‘stealth’ cargo pods to gimbaled turrets and other weapons which can take the place of some cargo pallets on larger ships (with a corresponding reduction in cargo capacity.) As a result of these “expansion ports,” the Hull series is one of the most modular starships available; many view it as a platform upon which to build as much as the bulk hauler it was designed as.



Theoretisch kann ich eine Hull E zu einem Schlachtschiff hochrüsten.


----------



## Robonator (25. April 2015)

Naja ich glaub ich behalt meine Merchantman dennoch. Einfach weil sie besser aussieht und auch beladen auf einem Planeten landen kann


----------



## Rarek (25. April 2015)

also ich find die A niedlich


----------



## lol2k (25. April 2015)

Finde diesen Post sehr interessant:



> _Cargo capacity comparison (in SCU):_
> -Hull A - 75
> -Hull B - 600 (=8 Hull As)
> -Hull C - 4,800 (=64 Hull As)
> ...


Quelle

Ich werde ebenfalls meine Banu MM behalten, denn die Fracht bleibt innerhalb des Schiffs. Die Hull Serie gleicht ja fast einer Pinata - als Pirat schießt man einfach so viele Container ab wie man mitschleppen kann. 
Könnte mir dennoch vorstellen, dass die GSE später eines der MISC Hull Schiffe kaufen muss um Rohstoffe bzw. Warengüter zu transportieren.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (25. April 2015)

Danke dann muss ich wohl noch mal nachdenken.

Der Wert bei der Constellation Aquilla scheint wohl noch falsch zu sein in folgendem Bild?

*STANDALONE SHIP - AEGIS VANGUARD - LTI 250 USD*
*Game Pack DIGITAL FREELANCER - LTI [mit Mis Update]  165 USD
**F7C-M SUPER HORNET - LTI 165 USD

*verkaufe ich eines davon für eine Hull B oder gar C oder lieber eine Constellation Aquila

Und wenn die Freelancer dann brauche ich einen ersatz der folgendes bietet siehe Bild 2

Hull A - 71,40 USD
Hull B -  107,10 USD
Hull C - 238,00 USD jeweils nur das Schiff es gibt keine Hull Variante mit Game Pack


----------



## lol2k (25. April 2015)

Wenn man den Reddit-Post zugrunde legt, müsste der auf der Webseite angegebene Wert der Constellation Aquila (1100) durch den Faktor 4 geteilt werden -das wären dann 275 SCU. Somit liegst du mit der Constellation Aquila zwischen der Hull A und Hull B. 
Bedenke, dass die kleineren Hull Schiffe primär für den Warentransport konzipiert worden sind und die Container stets außen angebracht werden. Mit der Constellation Aquila kannst du bei Bedarf eher andere Rollen übernehmen - außerdem werden die Container innerhalb des Schiffs gelagert und sind somit etwas geschützter/sicherer wenn du mal keine Eskortschiffe an deiner Seite hast.

In meinen Augen fängt die Serie erst ab der Hull C an interessant zu werden.


----------



## Rarek (25. April 2015)

und pass wegen dem Alpha auf, nicht dass du nacher noch dein Letztes Alpha schiff vertickst
aber ich bin noch am überlegen wegen ner A... höchstens ne B den rest kannste ja net mehr landen wenn Voll...
aber am besten find ich ja noch die Werbetafeln


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (25. April 2015)

Habe mir jetzt folgende geholt ohne eine der anderen 3 zu verkaufen STANDALONE SHIP - HULL B - LTI.


$1,041.30 USD
TOTAL SPENT

damit bin ich nun im 1000 USD Club

*STANDALONE SHIP - AEGIS VANGUARD - LTI
**Game Pack DIGITAL FREELANCER - LTI [mit Mis Update] **
**F7C-M SUPER HORNET - LTI**
STANDALONE SHIP - HULL B - LTI.*


----------



## lol2k (25. April 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> und pass wegen dem Alpha auf, nicht dass du nacher noch dein Letztes Alpha schiff vertickst



Guter Hinweis!  
@*SchumiGSG9*: Würde die Finger von dem Digital Freelancer Paket lassen. Da du im Besitz der Vanguard bist, würde das Einschmelzen / der Verkauf der Super Hornet weniger schmerzhaft sein.


Edit.



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt folgende geholt ohne eine der anderen 3 zu verkaufen STANDALONE SHIP - HULL B - LTI.
> $1,041.30 USD
> TOTAL SPENT
> 
> damit bin ich nun im 1000 USD Club



Willkommen im Club! 
Der Concierge-Button ist deiner!


----------



## Abductee (25. April 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> Könnte mir dennoch vorstellen, dass die GSE später eines der MISC Hull Schiffe kaufen muss um Rohstoffe bzw. Warengüter zu transportieren.



Da hat die GSE aber Glück 
Was soll ich auf meine E seitlich draufschreiben?
"Postpartner der GSE"
"Wir liefern schneller als Sie bestellen können"
"Fusionsreaktoren heute im Sonderangebot"

Die Werbeflächen müssen doch für irgendwas gut sein.
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/media/o2h7jcwlyag2ur/source/Hull_E_4_compflat.jpg


----------



## lol2k (25. April 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> "Postpartner der GSE"
> "Wir liefern schneller als Sie bestellen können"
> "Fusionsreaktoren heute im Sonderangebot"



Made my day!


----------



## Rarek (25. April 2015)

ich wär fürs 2.


----------



## Robonator (25. April 2015)

Das zweite kommt dann auf die Schiffe von PUSH Industries


----------



## lol2k (27. April 2015)

Ein freudiges Hallo! alle Sternenbürger, GSE-Mitglieder und solche, die es noch werden wollen!

Robo, Uka und ich haben die letzten Wochen an unserer neuen  Internetpräsenz [URL: http://www.german-space-engineering.de/] gearbeitet und sind froh, euch diese nun präsentieren zu  können. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber warum überhaupt eine gesonderte Seite? Diese Frage wird sicherlich  dem einen oder anderen PCGHX-Nutzer durch den Kopf schießen. 
Wir beobachten, dass das PCGHX-Forum für organisationsinterne Zwecke an  seine Grenzen stößt, denn nicht alle Informationen sollen für Dritte zur  Verfügung stehen. Dies ist durch das öffentlich zugängliche PCGHX-Forum  aber zwangsläufig der Fall. 
Wir mussten uns also der Frage stellen, wie wir zukünftig Informationen für unsere Mitglieder präsentieren wollen. 

Eine Webseite mit den jeweiligen Zugangsrechten zu einem eigenen Forum  stellt in unseren Augen die beste Lösung dar und bringt noch einen  weiteren Vorteil mit sich: Die Informationen "verschwinden" nicht auf  Seite XYZ des Sammelthreads, sondern lassen sich in ihren Bereichen  bequem wiederfinden. 
Das an die Webseite gekoppelte Forum richtet sich vor allem an unsere  Mitglieder (und solche, die es werden wollen) um intern miteinander zu  kommunizieren. 
Der öffentliche Bereich hingegen bietet allgemeine Informationen zu Star Citizen, übersetzte Texte und Neuigkeiten seitens GSE. 

Wir verstehen, dass viele User sich daran stören noch weitere  Anmeldedaten zu pflegen. Daher haben wir die Anmeldung über Steam  integriert (natürlich ist diese Form der Anmeldung optional). 
Wir bitten darum, dass GSE-Mitglieder, die sich aktiv in unsere  Organisation einbringen wollen, auf der Internetseite registrieren. So  können wir gewährleisten, dass ihr immer auf dem aktuellen Stand seid  und wir gemeinsam wachsen. 
Jedes Mitglied ist eingeladen, unsere  Informationen zu ergänzen und neue Beiträge beizusteuern. Wir stehen natürlich erst am Anfang unserer  Historie und wollen diese mit euch in den kommenden Jahren  fortschreiben.

Hinweis: Registriert euch bitte mit eurem RSI Namen, sodass wir euch auf der GSE-Seite sofort zuordnen können. Danke! 





*Zusätzlich* - unabhängig von unserer Ankündigung - möchten wir alle GSE-Mitglieder (die, die GSE als Haupt-Organisation gewählt haben) dazu aufrufen, sich als "Affiliat" in der Horizon Alliance zu bewerben. 
Zukünftig werden über die Allianz modulübergreifende Events organisiert  und die Teilnahme daran allen Mitgliedern zwanglos angeboten. 
Kleine  Randinformation: Die Horizon Allianz umfasst bereits mehr als 300  Mitglieder, somit werden sich immer ausreichend Mitspieler für ein  Rennen, Freeflight, Dogfight und zukünftig auch ein FPS-Duell/ eine  FPS-Mission finden. 


Solltet ihr dazu noch Fragen an uns haben, können diese natürlich  jederzeit gestellt werden. An unserer transparenten Kommunikation ändert  dies nichts. 

Beste Grüße


Robo, pyro, Uka


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (1. Mai 2015)

Update: Sgt_Hawkins 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (1. Mai 2015)

Kannst du im Forum in deinem Profil nun auch selbst eintragen


----------



## guss (1. Mai 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> (...) Hinweis: Registriert euch bitte mit eurem RSI Namen, sodass wir euch auf der GSE-Seite sofort zuordnen können. Danke! (...)



Das Passwort, was ich auf der neuen Seite generieren muss ist etwas unsicher, oder? 16 Zeichen Länge und 2 Sondernzeichen sollten schon Pflicht sein, oder? 

Spass beiseite. Danke für Eure Arbeit und liebe Grüsse
Guss


----------



## Kyuss89 (2. Mai 2015)

SO Freunde!

Forum beigetreten & Horizon Alliance gejoined!


----------



## Rarek (3. Mai 2015)

wieso ist es eigentlich ein muss Sonderzeichen zu verwenden?
 ich finde nämlich, dass ein/e Forum/Webseite nicht so ein sicheres PW braucht wie meine Bank 

soo...
 nach 23 PW variationen endlich das richtige für Steam gefunden


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. Mai 2015)

Bank hat ehe nur 4 Zahlen eigentlich viel zu unsicher ... aber besser als Onlinebanking


----------



## Rarek (4. Mai 2015)

also meine ist 10-stellig... ich weiß net was du hast


----------



## Abductee (4. Mai 2015)

Ich glaub er meint den EC-Automaten.
Dort ist es so das die Umstellung auf einen komplexeren Pin mehr kostet als die Kulanz durch eine Fremdabhebung.


----------



## Rarek (4. Mai 2015)

in wiefern Kulanz bei ner Fremdabhebung?
 bei ner Lastschrift oder welche art abhebung meinst du?


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2015)

Entschuldigt wenn ich "advocatus diaboli" spiele aber ein BTT wäre schon schön


----------



## Lord_Barton (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo alle miteinander. Bin nun auch hier im Forum angemeldet.
Bei Horizon Alliance hab ich mich ebenfalls vorstellig gemacht!

Grüßle


----------



## Rarek (5. Mai 2015)

muss das "Extern" wirklich rosa sein?
nicht dass es mich stört, aber es fiel mir nur grad auf


----------



## Robonator (5. Mai 2015)

Extern? Rosa? Ich check grad nicht was du meinst 



Lord_Barton schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander. Bin nun auch hier im Forum angemeldet.
> Bei Horizon Alliance hab ich mich ebenfalls vorstellig gemacht!
> 
> Grüßle



Sehr gut!  
Falls du es noch nicht mitbekommen hast, wir haben nun auch unsere eigene Website, da die Möglichkeiten hier im PCGH relativ begrenzt sind. 
German Space Engineering - German Space Engineering - Die offizielle Community


----------



## uka (5. Mai 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> muss das "Extern" wirklich rosa sein?
> nicht dass es mich stört, aber es fiel mir nur grad auf



Für Affiliate wird noch etwas eigenes folgen .


----------



## Rarek (5. Mai 2015)

was wäre denn der unterschied zwischen affi und extern? oder wird das eine durch das andere ersetzt?


----------



## lol2k (5. Mai 2015)

*Ergänzung zum Post vom 26.04.15:*

Unsere Member, die den Status "Affiliate" angegeben haben, erhalten Zugriff auf den öffentlichen Informationsbereich und dem kommenden Handelsforum der neuen GSE-Webpräsenz.
Einem "Affiliate" der GSE wird (logischerweise) kein Member-Status in der Horizon Alliance zugesprochen.

Bitte wählt den Status "*visible*" und  setzt die "GSE" als Hauptorganisation ("*set as main*"), um als vollwertiges Member der GSE wahrgenommen zu werden.
Als Member der GSE seid ihr eingeladen, der Horizon Alliance beizutreten. Wählt auch dort den Status "*visible*", um als Allianzmitglied akzeptiert zu werden.

Grüße

(Bestehen noch Fragen oder Unklarheiten? Schreibt uns an!)


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. Mai 2015)

Habe mich bei Horizon jetzt sichtbar geschaltet.

und "GSE" als Hauptorganisation

Mehr ist da im moment nicht zu machen außer mal ins TS3 zu kommen ?


----------



## lol2k (6. Mai 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Habe mich bei Horizon jetzt sichtbar geschaltet.
> und "GSE" als Hauptorganisation








SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Mehr ist da im moment nicht zu machen außer mal ins TS3 zu kommen ?



Wir warten alle sehr gespannt auf das kommende FPS Modul. Mit dem Release werden seitens der Horizon Alliance auch Tuniere veranstaltet; wir als GSE werden dann natürlich verstärkt in Star Marine aktiv sein und gemeinsam mit euch im Team spielen wollen! 
Haltet die Ohren und Augen offen - sobald es dahingehend etwas neues gibt, werden wir dies hier im Forum kommunizieren.


----------



## Robonator (6. Mai 2015)

> Haltet die Ohren und Augen offen - sobald es dahingehend etwas neues gibt, werden wir dies hier im Forum kommunizieren.


Jedoch nicht nur hier, sondern auch in unserem eigenen natürlich


----------



## Quppi (25. Mai 2015)

Also Leute, nach dem Leak weiß ich, was wir als Orga Schiff brauchen 
Klotzen nicht kleckern sag ich nur


----------



## Yosch (14. Juni 2015)

Hi Leute. War schon ne Weile nicht mehr so Aktiv, doch habe Ich nun einen Freund dazu gebracht, dass er sich in Star Citizen mit ner Constellation Andromeda dazu gesellt, und darauf habe Ich meine Cutlass Red verkauft, und mir die Constellation Aquila zugelegt.
Hab es zwar auch auf seite 39 des Threads aktualisiert, aber Ich denke mal, das geht da wohl eh unter.

Auf fröhliches Erkunden...

Gruß Yosch


----------



## lol2k (14. Juni 2015)

Yosch schrieb:


> Hi Leute. War schon ne Weile nicht mehr so Aktiv, doch habe Ich nun einen Freund dazu gebracht, dass er sich in Star Citizen mit ner Constellation Andromeda dazu gesellt, und darauf habe Ich meine Cutlass Red verkauft, und mir die Constellation Aquila zugelegt.
> Hab es zwar auch auf seite 39 des Threads aktualisiert, aber Ich denke mal, das geht da wohl eh unter.
> 
> Auf fröhliches Erkunden...
> ...



Sehr gut - jeder Pilot ist eine Bereicherung für das `Verse.  
Danke für das Update, Seite 39 wäre wirklich an uns vorbei gegangen! 



Es betrifft zwar nur indirekt unsere Organisation, aber wir möchten an dieser Stelle bekannt geben, dass die Horizon Alliance erneut signifikanten Zuwachs erhalten hat.   
Die Gamestar-Organisation "Galactic Starfleet of Pinboardia" ist unserer Allianz beigetreten und hat somit 150 Piloten "mitgebracht". 
Die Horizon Alliance wächst damit auf nunmehr 460+ Mitglieder und stellt mit großem Abstand einer der größten Allianzen im deutschsprachigen Raum. Tendenz weiter steigend!


----------



## Quppi (15. Juni 2015)

Naiiceeee - ich freu mich schon richtig drauf


----------



## Gripschi (15. Juni 2015)

Bin auch gespannt.

Zumal ab August endlich Internet im MB Bereich da ist .

Da kann Ich SC aktiv verfolgen und spielen.

Mit 365kb/s ist es zu groß.


----------



## Rarek (15. Juni 2015)

dann frag doch mal nett nach, hier findet sich bestimmt wer der dir mal nen Stick rüberschickt (wenn nicht auch noch alle alternativen Paketdienste streiken  )

(meine Sticks sind leider zu klein...)


----------



## Gripschi (15. Juni 2015)

Na so wichtig ist das noch nicht 

Sobald SQ PS FPS verfügbar werden sind bin Ich bei. Da ist dann auch gutes Inet da.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (17. Juni 2015)

Ist hier jemand, der auch am Freitag Nachmittag 07.08. im Best Western in Köln eincheckt?
MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## Rarek (17. Juni 2015)

war leider "voll" als ich buchen wollte... also hab ich mich dazu entschieden um 2:10 mitm Zug gen zuhause zu fahrn


----------



## Kyuss89 (18. Juni 2015)

Ich komm aus Düsseldorf angefahren...

wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit dem Ticket? Bekommt man da noch eins oder muss man sich da irgendwas von der HP runterladen?


----------



## Rarek (18. Juni 2015)

die Tikets werden ausdruckbar, wenn das Event näher rückt (soweit ich weiß)


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juni 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> die Tickets werden ausdruckbar, wenn das Event näher rückt (soweit ich weiß)



So hiess es - so wird es sein


----------



## Kyuss89 (19. Juni 2015)

Besten Dank für die Info!


----------



## Yenee (15. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
ich hab nun nicht alle 58 Seiten durchgelesen. Jedoch bin ich schon auf den ersten 20 Seiten bei Euch auf bis jetzt 5 Bewerber/Mitglieder gestoßen, die Interesse an Piraterie angegeben haben. Laut Charter distanziert Ihr Euch aber von Piraterie. zum anderen, ich weiß nicht, in wie weit Ihr Euch über Restriktionen und Vorgehen der UEE gegenüber Piraten schlau gemacht habt. Piraterie eines Orga-Mitgliedes schädigt sogar den Ruf der Organisation als Gesamtheit und Verantwortlichen. Je mehr jemand aus einer Orga Piraterie betreibt, je stärker sinkt die Reputation aller Mitglieder der Orga gegenüber der UEE und den zivilen Vereinigungen im PU. Über kurz oder lang gibt es keine Aufträge mehr, irgendwann gerät die Organisation dann als Heimstatt des Piraten auch ins Visier der Behörden im OU.

Falls Ihr das übersehen habt, wäre mein Tip, sich einmal darüber Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## Robonator (15. Juli 2015)

Das haben wir nicht übersehen und es gibt auch einen Grund warum das deswegen bei uns in der Charter steht  Sollte ein Mitglied unserer Organisation dennoch Piraterie betreiben, dann wird dieses von der Organisation ausgeschlossen. 
Die ersten 20 Seiten stammen übrigens noch mehr oder weniger aus den Anfangszeiten. Seitdem hat sich auch viel getan und bis zum Release des PU wird sich auch noch viel mehr tun.


----------



## guss (15. Juli 2015)

Ich bin mal wieder uninformiert, was war gleich noch UEE, PU und OU?


----------



## Robonator (15. Juli 2015)

guss schrieb:


> Ich bin mal wieder uninformiert, was war gleich noch UEE, PU und OU?


UEE -> United Empire of Earth. Wird später auch quasi die Weltraumpolizei darstellen. Das ist eben die "Fraktion" der wir als Menschen angehören und für die wir auch in SQ42 kämpfen werden. 
PU -> Persistent Universe. Eben der Sandbox MMO-Modus den wir später haben werden. 
OU sollte wohl auch PU heißen.


----------



## Abductee (15. Juli 2015)

@Robo gilt das auch für Zweitcharaktere die mit der GSE gar nicht in Verbindung gebracht werden können?


----------



## Yenee (15. Juli 2015)

Gilt nicht, wenn Du mit einem Charakter eines 2.Accounts Piraterie betreibst. Solltest Du aber nur einen Account, dort aber 2 oder mehr Charaktere haben, so fällt Piraterie des einen Char automatisch auf alle Chars des Accounts zurück. Von daher haben nicht wenige Spieler, die Piraterie betreiben wollen, sich einen 2.Account zugelegt.

Piraterie wird zudem lauf CR zwar möglich sein, aber sehr schwer werden. Die Kerngebiete bleiben den Piraten verwehrt und Bounty-Hunter (Spieler und auch NPC) machen auch in den "Bad Lands" Jagd auf sie. Ich muß mich auch noch mal schlau machen, wie es mit Versicherung ist, weil Piraterie ja ein sehr hohes Risiko für das Schiff mit sich führt. Ich denke, es wird ein kostspieliges Hobby. Gekaperte Kähne werden auch nicht glücklich machen, da man sie wegen der ID kaum nutzen kann, eine gefälschte ID extrem teuer ist und ein heisser Kahn kaum verkauft werden kann.


----------



## Robonator (15. Juli 2015)

Wollen wir mal abwarten wie es am Ende aussehen wird. Bisher wurde ja viel erklärt und geplant was sich hinterher aber nun doch wieder geändert hat. ^^


----------



## Rarek (16. Juli 2015)

hieß es nicht, dass jeder char seinen eigenen ruf hat?


----------



## Yenee (16. Juli 2015)

So wie ich es las- jeder Account. Sprich, alle Charaktere eines Accounts (wenn man mehrere Charakterslots erworben hat) gehören scheinbar dann auch alle der selben Familie an, und was Papa tut, kreidet man auch dem Sohnemann an. So war eine Aussage von CR mal gedeutet worden. Scheint wohl auch der Grund zu sein, warum viele Spieler sich einen zweiten account zugelegt haben, um durch diesen den Hauptaccount unbelastet zu lassen. Es gab letztes jahr dazu auch irgendwo einen Tread im Star Citizens Headquarter, irgendwo im Tread kommen dazu auch Anmerkungen von Spielern wegen Piraterie/2.Account ( Geht der Trend zum Zweitaccount? - Gameplay - Star Citizens | Die deutsche Fan Community zu Star Citizen (Squadron 42) )


----------



## Rarek (16. Juli 2015)

aha... auch interessant, lese ich mir mal zu Hause genauer durch (auf inner Schule kannste (sollteste) ja nur überfliegen)


----------



## CakeOfCakes (7. August 2015)

Hab heute morgen direkt am E-Werk geparkt


----------



## Bumblebee (8. August 2015)

.. wollte nur noch kurz anmerken, dass es *OBERHAMMER* war euch mal in Fleisch und Blut zu treffen


----------



## Kyuss89 (8. August 2015)

Besten Dank für die netten Worte!

Auch ich habe mich sehr gefreut mal ein paar Gesichter hinter den ganzen Star Citizen Schreiberlingen hier im Forum zu sehen.

Auf eine gute Weltraum Zusammenarbeit


----------



## Robonator (8. August 2015)

Ja schade das ich nun am Ende nicht dabei sein konnte. Dafür konnt ich wenigstens heute auf die Gamescom und ein Foto mit dem Disco Lando machen


----------



## lol2k (9. August 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. wollte nur noch kurz anmerken, dass es *OBERHAMMER* war euch mal in Fleisch und Blut zu treffen



Kann ich im Namen der GSE so zurückgeben! 
Danke auch an Kyuss und Amon - war wirklich ein unterhaltsamer Abend im E-Werk. Die Stimmung vor Ort war einfach bombastisch! Die Star Citizen Community ist schon ein toller Haufen - weitermachen!


----------



## Amon (9. August 2015)

Witzig war es, wenn es nur nicht so heiss gewesen wäre...


----------



## Grozz (9. August 2015)

Mal sone Frage an die zukünftigen Händler . 
Auf was wollt ihr euch spezialisieren? Und mit welchem Schiffen fangt ihr an um euer Imperium aufzubauen? 
Ich fang mal an:
Ich habe eine Merchantman, Andromeda. 
Spezialisieren möchte ich mich am liebsten auf Waffenhandel oder Munition halt Güter die später sowieso gebraucht werden


----------



## Yenee (9. August 2015)

Für die kleinen Sachen hab ich eine Hull-B, für Größeres dann die Starfarer-G. Und zum Annyversy sale kommt noch eine Caterpillar dazu. Konnte Freitag nicht kaufen, hab gerade erst neuen Rechner gekauft.


----------



## lol2k (9. August 2015)

Freelancer Max um durch die kleinen Jumppoints zu kommen. Merchantman um auch ohne Landung auf einem Planeten überall Handel treiben zu können.  Hull D um größere Warentransporte im Sinne der GSE zu ermöglichen.
Über einzelne Warengüter und explizit deren Preise ist im Grunde genommen noch sehr wenig bekannt. Auch eine Starmap liegt noch nicht vor, sodass man momentan in puncto Handel eigentlich noch keine verlässliche Aussage treffen kann. Wer allerdings findig ist und Zeit investiert, wird anhand von Planetenbescheibungen und Kurzgeschichten (Stichwort "spectrum dispatch") sicherlich schon jetzt die ein oder andere Einnahmequelle ausfindig machen können.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (9. August 2015)

Erstmal mit der 315P durch die Galaxie sausen und ein bisschen erkunden, wo wie was gebraucht wird, und wie ertragreich. Dann 2 NPC´s (oder GSE Member, die sich was verdienen wollen) anheuern und mit der Hull A und Aurora die Routen abklappern lassen.


----------



## Abductee (9. August 2015)

890 Jump (Viktoria): Frachtschiff für heikle Sachen (Schmuggel, GSE-VIPs, Kommandoschiff)
Vanguard (Brunhilde): Begleitschutz oder Kopfgeldjäger
Reclaimer (Elizabeth): NPC-Sklave für Recycling/Wiederverwertung von Materialen bzw. für Neuteilebau im GSE-HQ
Starfarer (Franz-Josef): NPC-Sklave für Sprit oder Fracht
Phönix: Die werd ich vermutlich entweder als reines Schmuggelschiff einsetzen oder falls möglich an Freunde verleihen.

Bin ich der einzige der schon Namen für seine Schiffe hat?


----------



## Grozz (9. August 2015)

Ich werd für den kleinen Handel die Andromeda nehmen und so zum rumkutschen auch oder halt nen anderes kleines schiff. weil wegen unterhaltungskosten . Steht eig schon fest wieviel Personen man brauch um ne Merchantman fliegen zu können?


----------



## lol2k (9. August 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Vanguard (Brunhilde)
> [...]
> Starfarer (Franz-Josef)
> 
> Bin ich der einzige der schon Namen für seine Schiffe hat?



Herrlich! 





Grozz schrieb:


> Steht eig schon fest wieviel Personen man brauch um ne Merchantman fliegen zu können?


Laut Datenblatt finden bis zu 8 Personen Platz auf dem Schiff. Chris Roberts hat aber immer wieder betont dass man (außer der Idris und anderweitig große Schiffe) im Grunde genommen jedes Schiff solo fliegen kann. Fehlen einem aber Mitspieler bzw. NPCs, entfaltet das Schiff natürlich nicht sein volles Potential...


----------



## Grozz (9. August 2015)

Ja das Ding ist man weiß nicht wie die ki ist und ich denke das die nicht so mega krass sein werden wodurch es besser wäre richtige spieler zu haben. Also alleine fliegen ja ok aber nur im sicheren gebiet xD


----------



## Yenee (9. August 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> 890 Jump (Viktoria)...
> 
> Bin ich der einzige der schon Namen für seine Schiffe hat?



Nö, ich hab mir auch schon Namen zugelegt.

Starfarer: Niklolaus Copernicus
Reclaimer: Tycho Brahe
Reliant: Milkyway-Runner
meine Caterpillar wird noch einen Namen bekommen.


----------



## Rarek (10. August 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. wollte nur noch kurz anmerken, dass es *OBERHAMMER* war euch mal in Fleisch und Blut zu treffen



ich habe euch auch entdeckt... aber da war das Event leider schon vorbei und ich habe nur noch euch richtung Tor gehend gesehen -.- schade eigentlich


----------



## Kyuss89 (15. August 2015)

Wie schauts denn aus mit externen die nicht unbedingt im PCGH Forum angemeldet sind?

Ich habe jetzt schon 2 Leute von der gemeinsamen Sachen überzeugen können, sollen die sich einfach im Forum anmelden?


----------



## lol2k (15. August 2015)

Moin Kyuss,

deine Freunde sollten sich im GSE-Forum registrieren und können sich in puncto Bewerbung an diesem Thread orientieren. Im zweiten Schritt die Bewerbung über unsere RSI-Seite ("Join now") einreichen. Wir sind gespannt!


----------



## BichiM (25. August 2015)

Hi Leute,

verfolge den Sammelthread seit vielen Monaten sehr interessiert und denke es ist Zeit Flagge zu bekennen! 
Mein Handle ist "Guinness" in RSI, habe eine 325a und ein UEE Handtuch (Muahaha!)
Als Dipl.Ing.(FH) fühle ich mich der Organisation natürlich besonders zugehörig. 
Spaß beiseite, ich mag die offene Art und Weise der Kommunikation hier, bin auch sehr interessiert an Optimierungen und Verbesserungen, 
daher folgt meine Bewerbung in der RSI Organisation direkt nach diesem Eintrag. 

Grüße,
Art


----------



## Robonator (25. August 2015)

Moin dann heiße ich dich herzlich willkommen in der GSE! 
Wir würden dich noch bitten, der Horizon Alliance auf der RSI Seite: Horizon Alliance [HIZON] - Organizations - Roberts Space Industries beizutreten und die Mitgliedschaft bitte sichtbar zu lassen. Dazu musst Du nur dem Link folgen und bei deinem Bewerbungstext erwähnen, dass du zur GSE gehörst.
Dies hilft gerade bei Verhandlungen mit eventuellen Bündnispartnern um eine authentische Präsens darzustellen.


Weitere Informationen zur Allianz findest du in unserem Forum auf unserer Homepage: German Space Engineering - German Space Engineering - Die offizielle Community

Gruß


----------



## BichiM (25. August 2015)

OK, erledigt!


----------



## lol2k (26. August 2015)

Moin *BichiM*! Danke für deine Bewerbung & Willkommen in der GSE-Werkstatt!


----------



## Kyuss89 (27. August 2015)

Hallo & herzlich Willkommen bei der GSE


----------



## Amon (29. Oktober 2015)

So, ich habe gerade die GSE als meine Main Orga gesetzt. Ich beantrage hiermit die vollwertige Mitgliedschaft.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Dezember 2015)

Habe leider meine Affil. "kündigen" müssen; wir sind mit der MAIN exclusive gegangen
Ist mir sehr schwer gefallen - aber - über die DIPLO-Kanäle werden wir beisammenbleiben


----------



## lol2k (9. Dezember 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Habe leider meine Affil. "kündigen" müssen; wir sind mit der MAIN exclusive gegangen
> Ist mir sehr schwer gefallen - aber - über die DIPLO-Kanäle werden wir beisammenbleiben



Ja, wir haben es mit Bedauern festgestellt. Deine Org ist aber schön gewachsen, da muss man einfach Prioritäten setzen. Wir bleiben in Kontakt!


----------



## lol2k (17. Dezember 2015)

Die GSE ist nun im Besitz einer Idris-P.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Dezember 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> Die GSE ist nun im Besitz einer Idris-P.



Ich lobe dich für deinen Mut die öffentlich zu machen
Sportlich... - aber nicht ungefährlich ...


----------



## Abductee (17. Dezember 2015)

Wurde die diesmal eigentlich mit LTI verkauft?


----------



## lol2k (17. Dezember 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich lobe dich für deinen Mut die öffentlich zu machen
> Sportlich... - aber nicht ungefährlich ...



Nachdem gestern bekannt wurde, dass man die Idris auch landen kann, ist das alles nur noch halb so wild. 



Abductee schrieb:


> Wurde die diesmal eigentlich mit LTI verkauft?



Ja, LTI ist mit an Board.


----------



## Rarek (17. Dezember 2015)

gz für euer neues Aushängschild - nehme ich an


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2015)

Joa, bis der Bengal kommt haben wir nun ne fliegende Werkstatt


----------



## Thaurial (23. Dezember 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich lobe dich für deinen Mut die öffentlich zu machen
> Sportlich... - aber nicht ungefährlich ...



Was soll daran schlimm sein?


----------



## Abductee (23. Dezember 2015)

Der Neid.


----------



## Thaurial (23. Dezember 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Der Neid.



Ernsthaft?

PS: Sind die Ref Codes jetzt offiziell in der Signatur erlaubt? Hab irgendwann den Überblick verloren - wo - wann - was - okay ist.


----------



## uka (23. Dezember 2015)

Nicht als Links, aber Text kannst du natürlich reinschreiben.


----------



## Rarek (23. Dezember 2015)

wie, nich als links? muss ich nochmal anpassen denn...
mist  ...

warscheinlich wegen der eigenwerbung net als link, oder?


----------



## uka (23. Dezember 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> wie, nich als links? muss ich nochmal anpassen denn...
> mist  ...
> 
> warscheinlich wegen der eigenwerbung net als link, oder?



Deine Signatur ist 5 Zeilen hoch, meines Wissens darf diese doch nur 4 Zeilen hoch sein oder? Und ja, Eigenwerbung als Link ist so nicht gerne gesehen.

Edit: 7 Zeilen bei Standard-Schriftgröße darf man haben - also alles ok ^^.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Dezember 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Der Neid.



Nur zur Klärung ...
Schiffe wie die IDRIS sind (leider) Primärziele für alle Arten von "Mitmenschen" die einem das Spiel versauen wollen
Darum halten sich viele zurück wenn es darum geht solche Schiffe "zuzugeben"


----------



## Thaurial (24. Dezember 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nur zur Klärung ...
> Schiffe wie die IDRIS sind (leider) Primärziele für alle Arten von "Mitmenschen" die einem das Spiel versauen wollen
> Darum halten sich viele zurück wenn es darum geht solche Schiffe "zuzugeben"



Sind doch alles Trolle von denen lass ich mir garnichts versauen. Wer nicht will, der hat gewollt.


----------



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2015)

Gute Einstellung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. Dezember 2015)

Die müssen zuerst mal an den anderen Schiffen der Flotte vorbei z.B. meiner Vanguard Harbinger um größere Schiffe mit ein paar Torpedos einzudecken, meiner Avenger Titan und vor allem meiner F7C-M SUPER HORNET sowie KRUGER P-72 ARCHIMEDES um kleinere Schiffe abzufangen und an meiner Freelancer MIS die mit einigen Raketen den Weltraum füllen kann. Und event. in einigen Monaten noch an meiner Constellation welche es auch immer noch werden wird.

Edit: ... wobei mein Traum und der Albtraum aller größeren Schiffs Cpt. mit einer Vanguard Harbinger und ihren Torps ein großes Schiff wie in Star Wars den Todesstern auseinander zunehmen wohl nicht möglich sein wird aber man könnte ja auch das ganze Schiff in  den Gegner fliegen das wird schon reichen um ein 300m Schiff zu zerstören oder zu mindestens Kampfunfähig zu machen

Mal sehen ob es dann auch mal 1000m und längere Schiffe gibt wo dann 30 Spieler ihre Super Hornet oder vergleichbar parken können und noch 10 Freelancers oder vergleichbar.


----------



## Robonator (24. Dezember 2015)

Früher oder später sehen die doch eh ein paar von unseren Idris und Endeavors im All rumstehen und dann wissen sie bescheid^^ 
Außerdem stehen wir ja auch nicht ganz alleine dar, wir sind ja nicht umsonst Teil einer Allianz


----------



## Rarek (24. Dezember 2015)

eine Idris ist schwach... 
zumindest haben wir bei uns schon nen Plan für ne einzelne und ich nen angepassten für 2 Idris' ... 
also leicht isses nicht, is klar, aber doch einfacher als man denkt

kommt man mit 4 Idris' als begleitung für 2 Javelin siehts dann noch ganz anders aus ^^; (inclusive die ganzen kleinen Fliegen)
aber es wird schon 

epic battle sind dann warscheinlich nacher jene mit einer rotte Javelin gegen ne andere...
(2 Javelin; 2 Idris /Javelin; 4 rotten Gladius (4stk/R) + 2 Rotten Sabre, Vangards, SH, oder ähnliches + eine Rotte Adromeda oder Pheonix class Conni /Idris)

ps. oben genannte Zusammenstellung ist nur für hier  das sind keine offiziellen Pläne, falls wer das denkt


----------



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin mir gar nicht so sicher ob man mit Torpedos alleine irgendwas bewirkt.
Die Idris hat ja keine normalen Geschütztürme, sondern Artillerie. Da muss sich der Torpedo erstmal durchkämpfen ohne zu explodieren.
Zudem kann die Idris ja 3-4 fully loaded Hornets starten lassen.


----------



## Rarek (24. Dezember 2015)

1-2 passen aber nur in den Hangar


----------



## Gripschi (24. Dezember 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> 1-2 passen aber nur in den Hangar [emoji14]


Das geht schon wen die Optimiert wurde.
Wer braucht schon Schlafplätze, Aufenthaltsorte oder Klos


----------



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2015)

Meines Wissens nach passen 3-4 rein.
Die Idris wurde seit dem Anfang um ein ganzes Stück größer, bzw. länger.
Die Idris hat ~240m, eine Hornet hat ca. 23m. 
Wenn ich von geschätzten 2/3 Hangar ausgehe bleiben ~160m übrig wo sich locker vier Stück ausgehen.

Aktuelles Bild mit drei sichtbaren Parkplätzen und einem optionalen 0er als vierten Platz.
https://media.robertsspaceindustries.com/cbq5w6yrlyldj/source.jpg


----------



## lol2k (24. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaube ich muss euch enttäuschen - die Idris passt nicht in den Hangar! Sie wird nur in ausgewählten Locations landen können:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9u9yPDNI1o#t=01h14m14s


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. Dezember 2015)

es geht ja auch darum was in die Idris passt und nicht ob die Idris in einen Hangar passt... bekommt man wenn man ein Freelancer Mis hat nun eigentlich bei 2.1 eine normale Freelancer gestellt in seinen Hangar auf der Webseite wo ich Schiffe im Hangar verteilen kann sehe ich jedenfalls noch keine? Nicht mal eine P72. Und auch keine Vanguard.

Wenn mal wieder jemand fragt was man so im moment in Star Citizen machen kann der kann mal einen blick bei Youtube auf den CrashAcademy Kanal werfen.


----------



## Thaurial (24. Dezember 2015)

oh man die 2.0 und 2.1 Performance ist ja wirklich sau mies. Teilweise 7FPS...


----------



## Rarek (30. Mai 2016)

die Merc leuts wollen eventuell ein Event auf die Beine stellen, aber nur, wenn mit ausreichend Andrang zu rechnen ist

die Eckdaten wären folgende:


> *
> - Wo: Raum Frankfurt (am Main)
> - Wann: Sonntag, 9. Oktober (zum Livestream der CitizenCon)
> - Wer: (In erster Linie) alle deutschsprachigen Organisationen
> ...




so die Frage, wie viele hätten hier Lust?
(und fangt jetze nicht das wilde Planen an, es geht hier nur um die brache Theorie)


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Mai 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> ... (und fangt jetze nicht das wilde Planen an, es geht hier nur um die brache Theorie)



Also nicht...
Kommt jeder mit seiner Hornet oder nehmen wir gemeinsam eine *IDRIS*


----------



## Grozz (31. Mai 2016)

Ist 2.4. Immer noch im PTU? Hab leider immer noch keine Mail bekommen.. 
Will auch endlich 2.4. zocken


----------



## Rarek (31. Mai 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also nicht...
> Kommt jeder mit seiner Hornet oder nehmen wir gemeinsam eine *IDRIS*



falls das eine GSE weite Absage darstellen soll, reiche ich das heut Abend so weiter, danke

Angebot steht aber noch
anderweitig reiche ich die Zusagenanzahl in 2-3 Tagen weiter, wenn sich wer meldet




ps. ersten Satz nicht zu ernst nehmen... orgaweit nur, wenn Cheffe sowas sagt ^^


----------



## CakeOfCakes (31. Mai 2016)

Wäre da schon dran interessiert, Frankfurt ist für mich gute 2 Fahrtstunden weg. Kommt halt auf den Umfang an. 20-30€ ist ja schon was.


----------



## Rarek (31. Mai 2016)

Frankfurt ist ~2h von mir mit Zug und Flug weg



bei mir sind's gut 600km


----------



## CakeOfCakes (31. Mai 2016)

Da hab ichs wohl etwas näher [emoji14]

Gibts denn da schon einen Tagesablauf?


----------



## Rarek (31. Mai 2016)

es geht erstmal nur darum, ob sich das Planen überhaupt lohnen würde ^^


----------



## CakeOfCakes (31. Mai 2016)

Dann sag ich unter Vorbehalt zu.


----------



## Rarek (31. Mai 2016)

bist nicht der einzige, der nur mit aber zusagt ^^


----------



## Rarek (2. Juni 2016)

sonst also keiner interesse?
gut, hab ich so dann weitergegeben


----------



## uka (2. Juni 2016)

FFM ist ja auch wieder n arsch weit weg und schon dezentral, zudem ist das dann nicht mal nen offizielles Event - kann ich schon verstehen das da viele Leute kein Interesse haben (und auch keine hunderte Euro für die Anreise). Livestreams kann man sich ja eh am besten von zu hause ansehen und bidirektional gestreamte Presseveranstaltungen waren bis dato immer nichts gutes.  

Aber das nur aus meiner Sicht ^^.


----------



## Rarek (2. Juni 2016)

bidirektional? warum? man geht da hin um es mit anderen Citizen anzuschaun, mahr net... das einzige was da warscheinlich gefilmt wird, wird dann höchstwarscheinlich hinterher hochgeladen etc.


----------



## lol2k (2. Juni 2016)

Moin Rarek! Erstmal Danke für die Einladung zu dem Community-Event. [emoji106] Mein Urlaub ist dieses Jahr zum größten Teil aufgebraucht/verplant, sodass ich als Vertreter der GSE nicht anreisen werde. Sollten andere Member oder pcghx-community Mitglieder nach Frankfurt reisen würden wir uns als Leitung natürlich freuen! Ist definitiv eine coole Idee, unser Hobby Gaming mit dem Reallife zu verbinden. [emoji108] 
Grüße aus Island und viel Erfolg bei der weiteren Planung des Community-Events!


----------



## Rarek (2. Juni 2016)

obs geplant wird, wird Sonntag entschieden ^^


----------



## Quppi (9. Juni 2016)

Was ist denn in Frankfurt? Hab den Thread hier in letzter Zeit nicht aktiv mitverfolgt?


----------



## Rarek (9. Juni 2016)

wenn es genug leute sind, dann wird eventuell ein Treffen der deutschen Citizen in Frankfurt (main) geplant, welches eigentlich nur dazu dient, dass sich viele Leute treffen um gemeinsamm den Stream von der Citizencon anzuschauen (und eventuell kriegen wir noch ein paar leute ausm Frankfurter Studio überredet mit hinzukommen, was aber auch erst ab ner gewissen größe der Veranstaltung warscheinlich sein wird)



und wie du siehst, momentan ist garnichts zu irgenteinem Datum in Frankfurt (außer du planst selbst was)


----------



## Rarek (12. Juni 2016)

also...
*
- Wo: Raum Frankfurt (am Main)
- Wann: Samstag, 15. Oktober

*
weiteres folgt dann, sobald es bekannt ist ^^


----------



## kampfschaaaf (5. Oktober 2016)

Un? Wird das was mit Frankfurt?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (5. Oktober 2016)

Ich war gerade auf der GSE-Seite und muß mich dort nochmal bewerben? Als Mitglied der GSE möchte ich auch im GSE-eigenen Forum bissl mitmachen und möchte dafür freigeschaltet werden.
Ein paar Schiffe habe ich ja schon gesammelt! Leider darf ich die Gesamtschiffsliste garnicht einsehen. Hätte mich schon interessiert. Zudem solltet Ihr die SABRE in der Klickliste mit aufnehmen.
MfG


----------



## kampfschaaaf (5. Oktober 2016)

CakeOfCakes schrieb:


> Hab heute morgen direkt am E-Werk geparkt



Unheimlich, da war doch alles dicht. (und heiß)

Das mit der Horizon Allianz funktioniert bei mir nicht. So genuch genervt.


----------



## lol2k (5. Oktober 2016)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Ich war gerade auf der GSE-Seite und muß mich dort nochmal bewerben? Als Mitglied der GSE möchte ich auch im GSE-eigenen Forum bissl mitmachen und möchte dafür freigeschaltet werden.



Moin Kampfschaaaf!

Genau - inbesondere für GSE-Member wurde das Board ins Leben gerufen und wir möchten jedes Mitglied dazu animieren sich bei uns im Forum zu registrieren. 
Nach der Registrierung wird dein RSI-Handle und deine Allianz-Status (bereits beigetreten / nicht beigetreten?) überprüft (unter anderem wird anhand dieser Kriterien auch dein GSE-Status neu bewertet). Parallel dazu erfolgt eine Freischaltung für das GSE-Forum, sodass du dich in fast allen Bereichen frei bewegen kannst, um Post zu verfassen, Inhalte hochzuladen oder Threads zu erstellen. Als vollwertiges Foren-Mitglied kannst du in deinen Profileinstellungen auch die Schiffe angeben, die sich bereits in deinem Besitz befinden. Unsere Datenbank bezieht deine Angaben dann in die Gesamtstatisik mit ein. 

Grüße 
pyro


----------



## Rarek (5. Oktober 2016)

Frankfurt? ich vergaß, dass ich hier mal was da gelassen hatte... sry 


hier:
CitCon Germany | Deutsche Star Citizen Convention

sollte alles nötige und wissenswertes dort zu finden sein


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Oktober 2016)

Habe mal wieder meine kleine eigene Flotte geändert ok bis auf die ein zwei die ich nicht mehr ändern werde. (siehe Bild)

wieder verkauf habe ich dafür Starfarer Gemini, Herald, M50 und Constellation Aquila


----------



## kampfschaaaf (19. Oktober 2016)

Sabre ist super! Auch in der X-Reihe.

Leider konnte ich berufsbedingt nicht mit Euch in Frankfurt verweilen...
Aber beim nächsten Mal...


----------



## lol2k (15. Januar 2017)

Moin Moin!

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle auf unsere neuste Umfrage hinweisen, die noch bis zum 04.02.17 läuft. Wir wollen von allen GSE-Mitgliedern wissen, ob ein generell Interesse an regelmäßigen Trainingseinheiten und der Teilnahme an (internationalen) Turnieren besteht. Lasst es uns wissen - hier geht es zur Umfrage:
Der Zutritt zu dieser Seite ist Ihnen leider verwehrt. - German Space Engineering - Die offizielle Community


Des Weiteren bereichert ein neuer Thread das GSE-Forum: Der Star Citizen Musik Sammelthread!
Hier werden ab sofort alle offiziellen, inoffiziellen und thematisch passenden Musikstücke, Playlists und Videos zu finden sein. Schaut bzw. hört doch mal vorbei! 
[Sammelthread] Star Citizen Musik  - Allgemeines / Wissenswertes - German Space Engineering - Die offizielle Community

Für Rückfragen stehen wir euch hier im Forum, auf der GSE-Page und der RSI-Seite zur Verfügung.   
Grüße!


----------



## sal (1. März 2017)

Falsches Thread - sorry!


----------



## Z-STAR (9. April 2017)

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Horizon Alliance Meeting am Sonntag den 23.04.2017 um 18:00 Uhr​

Hallo zusammen,

am *Sonntag, den 23.04.2017 um 18:00 Uhr* findet unser erstes *Horizon Alliance Meeting* statt. 
Nun haben alle GSE-Member die Möglichkeit die Allianz und ihre Corporations besser kennenzulernen und euch *selber einzubringen*.
Erfahrt was bisher geschehen ist und *wohin die Reise geht.*


Auszug aus der Agenda:


Vorstellung der Organisationen
Vorstellung der Councilmember
SC 3.0 und Allianz Trainings
...und vieles mehr!
Abschließendes Feedback sowie Verbesserungsvorschläge


*Das Horizon Alliance Council freut sich auf euer Erscheinen!*

*ACHTUNG: Das Meeting findet auf Discord statt!*
*
Um Zugang zum Discordchannel zu bekommen, melde dich in unserem GSE-Forum an!:* Link


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. Mai 2017)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Sabre ist super! Auch in der X-Reihe.
> 
> Leider konnte ich berufsbedingt nicht mit Euch in Frankfurt verweilen...
> Aber beim nächsten Mal...



JETZT im August gibt's ein nächstes Mal! Vlt trifft man sich im Hotel, wie 2015 - vlt kann gibt's hier jemanden, der auch Karten für August bekommen hat.

Zudem hatten sich einige Citizen sehr schöne Aufkleber für die Heckscheibe machen lassen... Sowas suche ich auch - oder werde es selbst machen lassen!

MfG


----------



## kampfschaaaf (13. August 2017)

Karte ausgedruckt - Hotel gebucht. Hat sonst noch jemand Zugang zu dem Event GamesCom Party 2017 im Gloria Theater bekommen?


----------



## lol2k (21. August 2017)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Karte ausgedruckt - Hotel gebucht. Hat sonst noch jemand Zugang zu dem Event GamesCom Party 2017 im Gloria Theater bekommen?



Sí, Hotel soeben gebucht.  Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man während der Messezeit noch so günstig an eine hochwertige Unterkunft kommt. 
Freue mich schon auf die Veranstaltung!


----------



## sentinel1 (7. Dezember 2018)

Mal schauen wie das Spiel wird .


----------



## lol2k (14. Dezember 2018)

@sentinel1: Willkommen in der GSE! 

Mit einer Registrierung auf unserer Page (German Space Engineering - German Space Engineering) erhälst du die notwenigen TS3-Rechte. 
TS3-IP: gse.space

Grüße!


----------



## Abductee (14. Dezember 2018)

Gibts vom Teamspeak eigentlich auch einen Browserclient oder ein Webinterface das man nicht installieren muss?


----------



## lol2k (15. Dezember 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Gibts vom Teamspeak eigentlich auch einen Browserclient oder ein Webinterface das man nicht installieren muss?



Webinterface nur zum Administrieren des Servers. Auf Smartphones wäre noch der clientseitige Zugriff über die kostenpflichtige App möglich (Android & iOS).


----------



## uka (29. März 2019)

Abductee schrieb:


> Gibts vom Teamspeak eigentlich auch einen Browserclient oder ein Webinterface das man nicht installieren muss?


Vielleicht hat Teamspeak 5 eine Webgui für Benutzer, mal schauen, leider habe ich noch keinen Zugang zum Beta Server/Client. Aber sobald da ein Release ist, werden wir zu TS5 springen.


----------



## Bebo24 (31. Juli 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie sieht das bei Euch aus, wenn man schon in einer anderen Org ist? Ich bin halt schon Mitglied der Avocados, gäbe es da Probleme? 

Und ach ja, wie viel Commitment erwartet Ihr - Casual, regular oder extreme?

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort und liebe Grüße

Bebo


----------



## Rarek (1. August 2019)

Das mit der anderen Orga ist kein Problem - zumindest ist es das bei mir nicht

über das andere kann ich dir aber wenig sagen, da ich das Gefühl habe, dass die Orga hier etwas eingeschlafen ist und ich dementsprechend nur mit meiner anderen Orga zusammen spiele


----------



## uka (1. August 2019)

Bebo24 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wie sieht das bei Euch aus, wenn man schon in einer anderen Org ist? Ich bin halt schon Mitglied der Avocados, gäbe es da Probleme?
> 
> ...


Also Grundsätzlich zur Org würde ich mal sagen, dass es zwischen Casual und Regular schwankt (ausnahmen gibt es immer). Wir erwarten allerdings aber nicht mehr als Casual. Grundsätzlich ist bei uns aktuell nicht viel in SC selbst los. Bei größeren Patches oder Änderungen mal antesten, dass war es aber auch schon. Prinzipiell steht es in unserem Regelwerk eindeutig:
*	Spieler, die neben der GSE in weiteren Organisationen vertreten sind, können innerhalb der GSE maximal Stufe 1 (Junior Mitarbeiter: Freigeist oder Azubi) erreichen. Es ist nicht gestattet, mehrere Führungspositionen innerhalb der Organisation zu bekleiden.* . Falls du eine aktuell aktive Org suchst die viel Alpha spielt, wären wir wohl nicht die richtige für dich - das gleich gesagt. 



Rarek schrieb:


> ...


Nun die Aktivität bei sich ständig zurücksetzendem Fortschritt schläft sicher irgendwann ein, gerade als MMO-Spieler. Das Spiel hat ja seine Blüte erst noch weit vor sich bzw. nicht das du zusammen mit uns aktiv wärst 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (1. August 2019)

uka schrieb:


> Nun die Aktivität bei sich ständig zurücksetzendem Fortschritt schläft sicher irgendwann ein, gerade als MMO-Spieler. Das Spiel hat ja seine Blüte erst noch weit vor sich bzw. nicht das du zusammen mit uns aktiv wärst
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja... da ich schon damals nicht wirklich mit euch spielen konnte und allgemeine Kommunikation eher rar denn üblich war (sowie nichtmal nen Forenzugriff hab) habe ich die Seite halt nur recht kurz genutzt

hab mich da etwas ignoriert gefühlt als sei ich euch nichts Wert und hab mir deshalb dann die nächste Orga gesucht 
ich speil gerne mit anderen... nur Reden sollten sie auch bzw ich mit ihnen Schreiben - denn außer hier geht das ja net und TS wäre vermutlich nur noch eine Favoriten Leiche wie die der Horizon alli auch schon


----------



## lol2k (1. August 2019)

Bebo24 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> wie sieht das bei Euch aus, wenn man schon in einer anderen Org ist? Ich bin halt schon Mitglied der Avocados, gäbe es da Probleme?
> Und ach ja, wie viel Commitment erwartet Ihr - Casual, regular oder extreme?



Moin Bebo,

Danke für dein Interesse an unserer Organisation. Als lockerer Verbund, der sich der Tuning- und Overclocking-Mechanik verschrieben hat, freuen wir uns dir mitteilen zu können, dass die Zugehörigkeit in einer anderen Organisation grundsätzlich keine Zugangsbarriere darstellt. 
Allerdings geht dieser Umstand mit Einschränkungen einher, wie Uka bereits skizzierte. (_Eventuell werden wir in diesem Punkt nochmal nachbessern, da die Evocati-Org eine Sonderrolle einnimmt was unser seit 2014 bestehendes Regelwerk betrifft_)   

Während der Alpha- und Beta-Phase halten wir Verpflichtungen (wie Anwesenheit o.ä.) grundsätzlich nicht für angemessen. Dieser Zeitraum ist aus Perspektive der Softwareentwicklung für Experimente, die Ideenfindung, Implementierung grundlegender Features und Gameplay-Mechaniken, Balancing sowie Bugfixing reserviert. Dieser Umstand ändert sich natürlich ab dem Zeitpunkt, ab dem keine weiteren _wipes_ seitens CIG durchgeführt werden und wird von uns mit einer entsprechenden Vorlaufzeit rechtzeitig kommuniziert. 
Rareks Aussage ist daher vor dem Hintergrund der fehlenden Implementierung tiefgreifender Overclocking-Mechaniken und damit verbundenem Gameplay sowie teils stark verbuggter builds punktuell zutreffend. Die GSE befindet sich zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt im Standby-Modus; nichtsdestotrotz beobachten wir mit Argusaugen die Entwicklung, Ausrichtung und den Inhalt künftiger Patches und testen diese unregelmäßig, sobald sie von CIG auf die PTU- bzw. Live-Server aufgespielt werden.     

Ich hoffe, deine Fragen adäquat beantwortet zu haben und freue mich in Namen der GSE auf weiteres Feedback bzw. deiner zukünftigen Mitgliedschaft in unserer intergalaktischen Tuningwerkstatt! 

Grüße lol2k


----------

